# Gaming Machine [Your PC Specs] -Updated-



## Zippo (Jul 24, 2006)

Sure the games now adays are pretty, but what kind of rig do you run them on? Here is a place to List your true specs giving your current level of hardware to play them on, your machine's specs that is. Here are mine, heh, not to boast or anything ^^:

Video Card) Ati All in Wonder PCIe 16X X1900XT (256bit/MB)
Sound Card) Soundblaster X-FI Platinum w/drive bay 7.1 THX
CPU) Pentium Dual Core 4.10 Ghz (overclocked 20%) Socket T 775
MB) ASUS P5LD2 Deluxe 945P 775
RAM) 2.0GB (4GB capible) PC6300
1066Mhz FSB
2x NEC DVD/RW Drives
20 in 1 Drive bay Device, fan control, temps, card readers, etc
3.25 Floppy Drive
Danger Den 1/2 OD Tubed Liquid cooling system, copper blocks on GPU,CPU, FSB Chipset, 120MM raidator.
Transparent Licite case from clearpc.ca (gullwing case)
Transparent 550W PSU w/blue lit fans
UV Case lighting
Aluminum blue LED front fan w/lazer-cut steel biohazard fan grill, aluminum power/reset buttons
- update - 4x 250GIG (1 EIDE, 3SATA) and 1x 200GIG (SATA) hard drives. (All Western Digital = 1.2TB)
USB KB and Logitec optical mouse, Genius WizardPen 5x4 Tablet (for pornz)

External:
One 21" CTR and one 19" CRT monitors, dual monitor system
Harman Kardon 7.1 Channel (100w/ch.) AVR320 Reciever (5.1 Utilized)
HDTV cable box (Scientific Atlantia Explorer 3250HD)
Powered 180W subwoffer
100W speakers for all 5 channles
Logitec Quickcam pro 3000
N64 Adaptoid Adaptor (adaptoid.com)
PS2/GC/DC usb adaptor
A closet full of other wires, puter crap and enough parts to make several working machines but im lazy.
Sorted top-of-monitor buddies.
Desktop Picture: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/158467/ (taken before 5th recent HD)

-new- System can be seen here: http://www.uberbutt.com/specs.html

I got alot of other crap around here, but thats my primary machine's true specs. I have upgraded to pcie16 gfx cardwhich im bery happy with for now. :3

-Z


----------



## Bokracroc (Jul 24, 2006)

*RE: Gaming Machine [Your PC Specs]*

P.4 2.80gHz
128mb 'Powercolor' ATI Radeon 9200SE
512 SD RAM
17" Inch LCD Acer _insert gibberish here_ monitor
80gig HDD
CD/DVD Burner combo thingy
All USB ports are USB2.

Thats all I know about it at the moment (I got it three days ago.)


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Jul 24, 2006)

*RE: Gaming Machine [Your PC Specs]*

Internal:
CPU)AMD Athlon 64 3200+ Venice 2.0Ghz processor (Socket 939)
GPU)eVGA Nvidia Geforce 7900GT (256/MB)'
MB)Asus A8N-SLI
RAM)2GB DDR400 (PC3200) Corsair Value Select
BenQ DVD/RW Drive (with Solid Burn technology)
Stock Heatsinks and fans
ENERMAX Glossy Black Mid-Tower ATX Case
250GB Seagate Barracuda SATA HDD

External:
Dell 19" CRT
Dell 15" CRT
Dell 2.1 Speakers
PS2 USB adapter

I didn't list all the lights and whistles my comp has, as they're not really important.  I also don't use any after market cooling devices since I do not overclock.


----------



## Span_Wolf (Jul 24, 2006)

*RE: Gaming Machine [Your PC Specs]*

ASUS A8N32-SLI Deluxe Socket 939 motherboard
AMD 64x2 4400+ CPU
2 gigs RAM
300gig HDD
Nvidia 7900 GT
Audigy 2 ZS Soundcard
BFG 650w power supply
All metal Quantum case with digital readouts and 7 case fans
22" Samsung 16:10 Widescreen Flatpannel monitor


----------



## Myr (Jul 24, 2006)

*RE: Gaming Machine [Your PC Specs]*

Dell Inspiron XPS Gen 2
2.0 GHz Intel Pentium M 760 (2MB L2 cache; single core)
2GB DDR3 533MHz Dual Channel RAM
256MB GDDR3 PCIexpress Nvidia Geforce Go 6800 Ultra (handpicked due to problems)
60GB 7200RPM Hitachi Internal Hard Drive
80GB 7200RPM Western Digital Firewire Optional External Hard Drive
17 inch Samsung LCD Panel @ 1920x1200 and 16ms Response Time (handpicked due to problems on LG screens)
Philips CDRW/DVD Drive
Highest available capacity battery at 1.5 hours maximum load and 2.5 hours minimum load
2 Internal Fans
2 Optional External Fans via USB
802.11abg Intel Wireless Card
Sony MDR-NC6 Active Powered Headphones


It's about a year and a half old now and I got a good deal on it and was able to hand pick the LCD. I've also taken this machine apart to learn about its insides since it's a laptop and not as easy to work on as a desktop PC. It's on a custom install of XP Pro with custom power, display, and a bunch of other settings and configurations because I hate things that bloat up the system and I hate it when colors don't display properly. 

I'd really like to upgrade to a Sager/Clevo with dual core and dual GPU's, but this Dell does the job and I got a great warranty for almost free so this thing will be around for quite some time. It also scores right around 5,000 in 3DMark2005. I would probably never buy a Dell again though.  Too many hassles, misrepresentations, poor support, and problems. It's really bad when the graphics card is broken, Dell claims it works fine, and finally caves under pressure. It's also bad when they misrepresent the actual power and speed of the system in order hype it to be better than what it actually is. And then cheap ass screens like the ones I originally got....ugh X_X

Don't buy a Dell.  They've gone up and price and aren't worth it.


----------



## Bokracroc (Jul 25, 2006)

*RE:  Gaming Machine [Your PC Specs]*



			
				Myr said:
			
		

> I would probably never buy a Dell again though.  Too many hassles, misrepresentations, poor support, and problems. It's really bad when the graphics card is broken, Dell claims it works fine, and finally caves under pressure. It's also bad when they misrepresent the actual power and speed of the system in order hype it to be better than what it actually is. And then cheap ass screens like the ones I originally got....ugh X_X
> 
> Don't buy a Dell.  They've gone up and price and aren't worth it.


Same goes for HP. Their Tech Support goes as far as "Download/Use the Recovery Disk" :roll: :evil::evil:


----------



## Suule (Jul 25, 2006)

*RE: Gaming Machine [Your PC Specs]*

What gaming machine? I use my PCs for work *G*


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 25, 2006)

*RE: Gaming Machine [Your PC Specs]*

Here's my three uber-godlike rigs:
[size=large]
*BAAL:*[/size]
AMD Athlon 3800 X2 939
2X eVGA GeForce 7900 GTX 512MB in SLI config
Asus A8N32-SLI Deluxe Motherboard
4GB Kingston HyperX DDR400 RAM
Soundblaster X-Fi Xtreme Music
Klipsch Promedia THX 4.1 Surround Sound Speakers
2X WD Raptor 74GB 10K RPM in RAID 0
2X WD Caviar 320GB 7.2K RPM in RAID 0
2X 16X Sony DVD-R Dual-layer Burners.
Primary Monitor: 32" Viewsonic N3250 HD TV 1366x768
Secondary Monitor: NEC LCD1770V 1280x1024
Razer Diamondback Plasma Gaming Mouse
Enermax Liberty 620 PSU
Thermaltake Shark (Black) case.

[size=large]*MEPHISTO:*[/size]
2X AMD Opteron 248 940 Processorss
2X eVGA nVidia Quadro 3450 256MB in SLI config
Supermicro H8DCE Opteron SLI Workstation Motherboard
8GB Corsair XMS ECC DDR400 RAM
2X WD Raptor 74GB 10K RPM in RAID 0
2X WD Caviar 320GB 7.2K RPM in RAID 0
Primary Monitor: Wacom Cintiq 21UX 1600x1200
Secondary Monitor: Viewsonic VP930B 1280x1024
Razer Pro Gaming Mouse
Supermicro 650PSU
Thermaltake Euraka Server Case

[size=large]*DIABLO:*[/size]
Alienware m7700 Gaming Laptop w/ 17" 1440x900 LCD Display
Pentium 4 3.4Ghz
Nvidia GeForce 6800 Go Ultra
3GB Patriot RAM
2x 80GB Hitachi HDs in Raid 0
Razer Pro Gaming Mouse

*MISC*
2X 300GB Maxtor External Backup Drives

- - - - -

Don't even get me started on computers. I live to build, tweak, produce. If you think the GeForce 7900 GTXs were expensive ($600 each) then the pricetag on a Quadro 3450 will give you a heartattack. Each one cost $1,200 each.

I am a tech geek JUNKIE!


----------



## Zippo (Jul 25, 2006)

*RE:  Gaming Machine [Your PC Specs]*



			
				Dragoneer said:
			
		

> Don't even get me started on computers. I live to build, tweak, produce. If you think the GeForce 7900 GTXs were expensive ($600 each) then the pricetag on a Quadro 3450 will give you a heartattack. Each one cost $1,200 each.
> 
> I am a tech geek JUNKIE!



I knew this was the thread for ya ^^ Your power bill must be a bitch and a half. Nice setup there, and as you, I live to build, I make a good living out of it too serving small business and residential locally, sometimes travelign ti LA for righ clients there thatll pay a little more for my services. One think ppl like there is custom, custom, custom.

As for the Dell/HP/compaq/etc, they are all cookie-cutter garbage as far as im conserned, I can build a machine, better one, for half their retail price and it turns my client base to it in droves, I feel sorry for ppl that have to settle for a cheapo :3

-Z


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 25, 2006)

*RE:   Gaming Machine [Your PC Specs]*



			
				Zippo said:
			
		

> As for the Dell/HP/compaq/etc, they are all cookie-cutter garbage as far as im conserned, I can build a machine, better one, for half their retail price and it turns my client base to it in droves, I feel sorry for ppl that have to settle for a cheapo :3


Honestly, that's all some people need. Businesses and home users. I don't hate Dell, but I don't like them either. Some of ther ultra-low end PCs are hellishly good deals (so long as you don't upgrade them through Dell).

Dell's prices on memory and harddrives are outrages.

It really boils down to what you need out of a PC. Most people can't program a VCR, and building a computer would be building a bridge to them. So, Dell kind of helps them out in affordable rigs in that respect.

Then again, these are the same people that never upgrade their security patches, get viruses, become zombies and make spyware companies and Nigerians mega-profits. I used to feel bad for people like that, but nowadays I just call it the "Idiot Tax". Sorta mean, but... really, if neophyte computer users fail to educate themselves on the proper use of their box and read security warnings that are flashed daily on the news, it's nobody's fault but their own.


----------



## Myr (Jul 25, 2006)

*RE:   Gaming Machine [Your PC Specs]*



			
				Bokracroc said:
			
		

> Same goes for HP. Their Tech Support goes as far as "Download/Use the Recovery Disk" :roll: :evil::evil:


My experience was "the servers are crashing; it's not your computer!" Yeah, _you *don't* tell that to someone who is experienced on unreal engine game development_. What a #$^&%$@# idiot. And then there was the guy who said "I think you're missing a driver". I'm not some computer newbie. I _know_ I'm not missing a driver. I have now learned to lie my ass off and tell those tech support idiots exactly what they're supposed to listen for (which was written by business people and not tech people). Argh! It's much easier that way.

I'm not big enough into computers anymore to really let this get to me or try to stay up on top of things. Computers are too expensive, and dragons like me don't get along with technology all that well even though it generally behaves around me and I've built systems for money many times.  I just want a portable system that can do everything, not necessarily at the highest quality. Too bad you can't build laptops yet easily. I went from a custom built powerful desktop (4 years ago) to a top of the line laptop (1 year ago) and never looked back.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 25, 2006)

*RE:    Gaming Machine [Your PC Specs]*



			
				Myr said:
			
		

> I have now learned to lie my ass off and tell those tech support idiots exactly what they're supposed to listen for (which was written by business people and not tech people).


I do that when it comes to returns, warranties or tech support. It's gotten to the point where if you don't illustrate to them the single worst possible scenario they'll try to find a fix for it and go through all the proper steps of troubleshooting. Problem is, when yer a tech ninja, you KNOW it's dead... but they have to do their routine.

Unfortunately, that wastes days/hours and only gives headaches in the end.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Jul 25, 2006)

*RE:     Gaming Machine [Your PC Specs]*



			
				Dragoneer said:
			
		

> Myr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My least favourite experiences come from Dell tech support.  Worst customer service I've ever had the misfortune to call.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 25, 2006)

*RE:      Gaming Machine [Your PC Specs]*



			
				silverwolfe said:
			
		

> My least favourite experiences come from Dell tech support.  Worst customer service I've ever had the misfortune to call.


The two times I had to call Alienware support I had the single best service I've ever had in my life. Prompt, fast, accurate.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Jul 25, 2006)

*RE:       Gaming Machine [Your PC Specs]*



			
				Dragoneer said:
			
		

> silverwolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I had to call Dell because one of our family computers is a Dell...

All our other PCs I built myself.  Most are just standard machines, though two of them have decent gaming power.


----------



## Myr (Jul 25, 2006)

*RE:       Gaming Machine [Your PC Specs]*



			
				Dragoneer said:
			
		

> The two times I had to call Alienware support I had the single best service I've ever had in my life. Prompt, fast, accurate.


Good thing you've not had to explain to a Dell person that a Windows install is not the most stressfull thing that can be done to a computer and because it can display every color and every bit of text right doesn't mean it can do 3d graphics without crashing. I had to run the DirectX diagnostic a couple of times and wait for my system to crash and then come back on the phone with "I told ya so!". I missed a couple of classes trying to straighten out my $2,000+ purchase and then the pricing debacle that followed.

No more Dell for me. No more pricing games with the other big box people either.  It's either custom or wait for the right Clevo/Sager model next time.


----------



## Zippo (Jul 26, 2006)

*RE: Gaming Machine [Your PC Specs]*

This thread was supposed to be for posting your machine specs, not a "this computer is bad" bitch fest. *ahem* Can we clear the nonsense please? thanks.

-Z


----------



## yak (Jul 26, 2006)

*RE:  Gaming Machine [Your PC Specs]*



			
				Dragoneer said:
			
		

> Here's my three uber-godlike rigs:
> [size=large]
> *BAAL:*[/size]
> AMD Athlon 3800 X2 939
> ...


i hate you XD you just killed the very last remains of my self-esteem. not really, hahaha....



not to be offtopic, so...  (i..feel..outdated.... for some reason )

PC
----------
Athlon XP 1800+
256 DDR233
GeForce MX440
WDC 200GB
Maxtor 40GB
17' LiteON monitor (1024x768@80Hz)

Notebook:
-----------
PIII 800Mhz
256 DIMM133
20Gb samsung 5400
Trident Cyberblade Ai1 8M shared
1024x768@60Hz

and i dare to call my pc a gaming machine and my notebook a virtual library. my requerements are humble thou.. an hour of CS a day, and a few good fantasy books a month (not including technical literature every day).
Oh, but i do so wish to play Black & White 2. I waited 2 years for this game.. And i can't  
At least Nick Perumov released another sequel to his story  Whoppedy doo, i got something good to read.


----------



## xsv (Jul 26, 2006)

*RE: Gaming Machine [Your PC Specs]*

1). Main Rig - "Alphabox" (FreeBSD 6.0/XP Professional)
-Asus A8N-SLI Deluxe
-Athlon X2 4800+ @ 3.3Ghz, phase cooled.
-2GB 2.5-3-3-4 DDR400
-2x Voltmodded 7800GT @ 615/1480 (256MB)
-Turtle Beach Santa Cruz Audio (Can't beat the SNR for the price...)
-2x 250GB SATA2 HDs RAID 0
-Plextor PX-716SA

2). Secondary Rig - "Betabox" (FreeBSD 6.0)
-Pentium 4  1.3Ghz @ 1.5Ghz
-512MB RDRAM
-Geforce FX 5200 Ultra (128MB)
-60GB ATA-133 HD
-18.9GB WFSCSI-2 HD

3). Laptop - "Gammabox" (OSX 10.4.6)
-PowerPC G4 1.5Ghz @ 1.7Ghz
-1.256GB DDR333
-Geforce FX 5200 Go! (64MB)
-60GB ATA-133 HD

They're not the absolute best of the best, but they're pretty damn close and they make me plenty happy, so I won't be upgrading any time soon. 

I have several other PCs but they're not really worth listing; (VPN Host, Domain Server, Web Server.).

All of these machines are running through a modified APC Smart-UPS 5000 (that I got 'broken' from work and then 'fixed'  ) @ 4500VA (3375 watt) output, wired through 10 gauge underground wire to a bay of 8 800CA Truck-size batteries in my basement wired in parallel.

It's ghetto, but it will run all of my systems for around 28 hours straight with no outside input whatsoever.

I have three LCDs, a 21 inch widescreen and a 17 inch connected to Alphabox, and another 17 inch connected to Betabox.

Sound is fed into a vintage Kenwood KA-31 Amp (120 watts RMS output per channel) with JL-620W floor standing speakers for the 'front' output, and a Creative i-Trigue i3300 system for the 'rear' output.

Ingress/Egress filtering and bandwidth querying is handled via an OpenBSD 3.5 Box on my 5.0/384 Cable connection, Internal routing and wireless access is handled via a Linksys WRT54G with OpenWRT installed, coupled with a 24 port gigabit managed switch.

All of my computers, including my laptop and server are on a 2048 bit RSA encrypted VPN with 256 bit AES ciphers and TLS Handshaking so I can access anything from anywhere very securely.

My WLAN is WPA2-RADIUS encrypted, the OpenBSD box also being my RADIUS server.

I know most of this has nothing to do with gaming but oh well. 

Before anyone asks, I'm a hopeless nerd and I have no life. ;.;


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Jul 26, 2006)

*RE:   Gaming Machine [Your PC Specs]*



			
				yak said:
			
		

> Oh, but i do so wish to play Black & White 2. I waited 2 years for this game.. And i can't
> At least Nick Perumov released another sequel to his story  Whoppedy doo, i got something good to read.



Black and White 2 is a good game.  I enjoyed it, but it is very demanding on a computer.  Mine plays it, but it hiccups now and then.  IMO, my computer plays Oblivion better than it plays Black and White 2 sometimes.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 26, 2006)

*RE:  Gaming Machine [Your PC Specs]*



			
				Zippo said:
			
		

> This thread was supposed to be for posting your machine specs, not a "this computer is bad" bitch fest. *ahem* Can we clear the nonsense please? thanks.
> 
> -Z


It'll get back on track.


----------



## Stillman (Jul 27, 2006)

*RE: Gaming Machine [Your PC Specs]*

My rig's three years old, but still holds its own as a medium-end gaming rig.

SPECIFICATIONS:
Pentium IV 2.4 ghz
Creative SoundBlaster Live! (...glitchy lately)
ATI Radeon 9800 Pro
1.5 GB RAM
60 GB Hard Drive, internal (RIP, 6/07)
120 GB Hard Drive, internal
160 GB Hard Drive, external (Mac formatted, though, for school; so useless)
48x CD-Drive (RIP, 7/07)
24x/12x DVD/CD R-RW

PERIPHERALS:
Super Generic Harmon/Kardon desktop speakers
Logitech optical mouse
Saitek Eclipse keyboard (huzzah)
Headset/switcher
Princeton 17" LCD monitor
Wacom Tablet (OMG Art)
HP psc 1210 All-in-one printer/scanner/copier

As you can see, I've had hard times lately.  Probably going to full upgrade after Vista comes out.


----------



## Marthaen (Jul 27, 2006)

*RE: Gaming Machine [Your PC Specs]*

I have a half dozen computers tho I'll only use the ones I use on a day-to-day basis.

Main Box:
2x Intel Xeon(Prestonia) 1.6Ghz LV running at 3.2Ghz
ASUS PC-DL Deluxe
Corsair XMS 2GB DDR3200
GeForce 6800 256MB
Turtle Beach Santa Cruz
80GB System Drive
2x 160GB RAID 1 Array

Secondary Box:
AMD Athlon XP 2500+
ASUS A7N8X-E Deluxe
Corsair 1GB DDR3200
ATI 9700 Pro 128MB
nVidia SoundStorm
80GB System Drive
2x 160GB RAID 0 Array

Laptop:
Dell 600m
1.6Ghz Pentium-M
768MB DDR Ram
60GB HDD

The rest of my computers range from an Athlon XP 1800+ to a Dual 933 Pentium 3 to a P2-400 Laptop


----------



## tundra_arctic_wolf (Jul 27, 2006)

*RE: Gaming Machine [Your PC Specs]*

EMachines T3256

AMD Athlon XP 3200+
PNY GeForce 5500 8x AGP Graphics Card
nVIDIA nForce Audio
1.0 GB RAM
160 GB Hard Drive
32x/16x/8x/4x DVD/CD R-RW
48x CD-ROM
Digital Media Reader

Peripherals:
Samsung 152N 15 inch LCD Monitor
Labtec Spin-55 Speakers
Microsoft Intellipoint Optical Mouse
Microsoft Natural Keyboard Pro
Canon PIXMA iP 1600 Printer
Canon CanoScan N670U Scanner


----------



## xsv (Jul 27, 2006)

*RE:  Gaming Machine [Your PC Specs]*



			
				Marthaen said:
			
		

> Main Box:
> 2x Intel Xeon(Prestonia) 1.6Ghz LV running at 3.2Ghz
> ASUS PC-DL Deluxe
> Corsair XMS 2GB DDR3200
> ...



I'm glad to see someone else still uses this awesome card.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Jul 27, 2006)

*RE:   Gaming Machine [Your PC Specs]*



			
				xsv said:
			
		

> Marthaen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is an awesome card.  I had it in an older rig I built.


----------



## Marthaen (Jul 27, 2006)

*RE:   Gaming Machine [Your PC Specs]*



			
				xsv said:
			
		

> Marthaen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Only because SoundBlasters are notoriously bad in SMP systems.


----------



## xsv (Aug 1, 2006)

*RE:    Gaming Machine [Your PC Specs]*



			
				Marthaen said:
			
		

> xsv said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I use it because of it's excellent SNR and Harmonics


----------



## Statik (Aug 5, 2006)

*RE: Gaming Machine [Your PC Specs]*

Well then...after seeing some of the other rigs I feel kind of dumb, but hey, for conversations sake:

AMD Athlon X2 4200+ @ 2.2Ghz 
BFG 7600GT 256bit
2GB Corsair XMS 
ASUS A8N SLi Premium mobo
Seagate Barracuda 300GB HD
Saitek Eclipse keyboard (as if that matters)
Wacom Intous3 9x12 
Modded Antec Sonata II case (awesome case by the way!)

This rig was a breath of fresh air after the 4 year old family Dell (Pentium 3, 256 MB RAM...blah.) Plus I don't have to share anymore! Muahahahaha!


----------



## Torin_Darkflight (Aug 5, 2006)

*RE: Gaming Machine [Your PC Specs]*

I built my current computer last fall. It wasn't anywhere near top-of-the-line when I built it, but it still wasn't a skimpy budget system either (The CPU alone cost over 2/3 of what was spent to build my entire last computer). Currently I don't play very many games (And the ones I do play are simply console emulators), but I believe my computer could play some of the current games if I ever decided to try, although it might be pushing it when it comes to any games released after about now:

-Generic Beige & Gray Full-Tower Case (I prefer functionality over form)
-Thermaltake 420W PSU
-MSI K8N Neo4-F Motherboard
-AMD Athlon 64 3500+ Skt939 Venice Core
-1GB (4x256MB) Crucial Ballistix DDR PC3200 RAM in Dual-Channel configuration
-120GB Primary (Windows) IDE Harddrive (Transferred from my old computer, the next drive I get will be SATA)
-20GB Secondary (Linux) IDE Harddrive
-Dual-Layer 16x DVD+/-RW Drive
-16x DVD-ROM/48x CD-ROM Drive
-Sapphire Radeon X700 128MB PCI-Express Graphics
-Onboard 7.1 Surround Sound (Don't recall the brand/model right now. I'm half-deaf, so audio quality isn't all that important to me)
-Onboard Gigabit Ethernet
-Dual-Boot: Windows XP Professional & SUSE Linux 9.1
-15" HP CRT Monitor (Cannot afford an LCD, and a larger CRT won't fit in my desk)
-Logitech Wireless Mouse & Keyboard

Considering I currently don't play games, this system might seem like overkill for me. Well, I don't see it as overkill, I see it as planning for a computing future in which I might need the power. Just because I don't play games now, it doesn't mean I never will. Besides, some of the things I DO currently use this system for requires the increased horsepower over my last system (Such as running five virtual machines simultaneously in VMware, or rendering large complex files in Bryce 3D).


----------



## Malcolm the Bear (Aug 8, 2006)

*RE: Gaming Machine [Your PC Specs]*

Okay, since I missed this thread and erroneously made one in the Tech forum, I'll just repost here what I posted there.  It's a PowerSpec 9130 with the following features:


Intel D 830 processor at 3.00GHz
Biostar i945G-M7 motherboard
2GB RAM (4x512MB of DDR2/533 DIMMS)
2 seperate 200GB SATA 7200 RPM hard drives
16x DVD-ROM drive
16x Dual Layer DVD±R/±RW Drive
nVidia GeForce 6600 PCIe 256MB video card
M-Audio Audiophile 2496 sound card
7-in-1 media card reader
Windows XP Professional w/SP2
ViewSonic 2012wb 20" widescreen LCD monitor
Logitech X-530 5.1 surround sound speakers
Logitech wireless keyboard and optical mouse set
Epson Stylus C-60 printer (okay, not that good, I admit, but for less than $60 it gets the job done!)

Also, connected (through MIDI, USB, and analog audio line-ins) to my computer is my Korg Triton Extreme (88-key), which does practically everything except massage your feet. And I have a pair of Sennheiser HD 212Pro headphones, which I mostly use when at LAN parties.

Games I have installed include:  RollerCoaster Tycoon 3, Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion, Black & White 2, GTA San Andreas, FEAR, StarCraft, Half-Life, Half-Life 2, and CounterStrike.

Oh, and I decided to take some pics, in case anyone's interested.


----------



## Aikon (Aug 9, 2006)

*RE: Gaming Machine [Your PC Specs]*

If I had the money and the time (money mostly  I'd build a lot more, but unfortunately all I have is one computer since I sold that damned Mac Mini I bought.

Windows XP
P4 3GHz Northwood
Gigabyte GA-8IK1100
1 GB Corsair XMS3200 RAM
Seagate Barracuda 7200.7 + 160 GB
Maxtor ???? 10 GB (scratch disk for Photoshop)
32 MB Matrox Millenium G450
Integrated sound
Osprey 210 Capture Card
NZXT Trinity Case (sexy!)
Samsung 910T 19" LCD Display

I've had quite few components fail: two HDD's, an expensive ass graphics card ($400+) that lasted literally one year and one week and was out of warrenty, now my capture card is acting funny, not to mention my Seagate drive giving weird blips.  I'm updating this bitch with one of those Core2 Duo's, and this time I'm splurging on hard drive space and ram and less on the graphics card as I've had nothing but problems with those.... except my G450, it's been purring ever since I got it over eight years ago.  I'll keep her around as a back-up, though I dunno once I get Vista if it'll work even if it has the classic mode?  We'll see.

BTW I don't game on the PC this is my only PC.  It's kinda suited for all-round tasks, though when I had the faster graphics card and faster scratch disk it ripped through anything I fed Photoshop, even with CS2 and high resolution drawings.  This setup suited my needs perfectly well for the price I paid for the components (except that !@#$ing graphics card).  Time to move on though.


----------



## CyberFoxx (Aug 17, 2006)

*RE: Gaming Machine [Your PC Specs]*

Hmm, comp stats eh? Well, here's mine:

Motherboard: MSI PM8M3-V Motherboard (Updated June 3rd)
CPU: Intel Celeron D 360 3.46Ghz (64-bit, W00t!) (Updated June 3rd)
Videocard: MSI GeForce NX6200AX 128MB
Soundcard: Creative Sound Blaster Live! OEM (5.1 Surround Sound)
RAM: Ultra 512MB PC3200 DDR (Sure, it's not Kingston, but eh, came with the board and CPU)
OS: Gentoo Linux with custom 2.6.20-gentoo-r6 Kernel
hda: Maxtor 6L040J2 (40GB) (Boot, Swap and / partitions)
hdc: LG GSA-4165B Super-Multi DVD Drive (Supports too many formats and speeds to list. Region-free hacked too. ^_^)
Mouse/Keyboard: Logitech Cordless Comfort Duo
Gamepad: Logitech Wingman Cordless Rumblepad (Updated June 3rd)
Monitor: NEC MultiSync FE700 17â€³
Monitor: NEC MultiSync FP955 20" (Updated June 3rd)
TV-card: Avermedia AVerTV GO 007 FM
Case: Ultra Wizard Mid-Tower ATX Case
PSU: Powmax 6100C 300-watt
Speakers: Logitech X-530 5.1 Surround Sound

I think that's it...

Yes, I use Linux, and yes, this is a gaming comp. Wine and Cedega work quite well thank you very much. Also, being able to play WarCraft II and StarCraft in a window is alot better than fullscreen. Plus, alot of the PC games I do play are old-school anyway. Also, I'm not running this sucker in 64-bit mode right now. Gonna wait till I can get another 512MB DIMM, or a 1GB DIMM, depends on the prices when I finally get the money.


----------



## Ruiner (Aug 20, 2006)

*RE: Gaming Machine [Your PC Specs]*

AMD Sempron 3200+
CD-RW/DVD-ROM
2gigs RAM
120gig HDD
NVIDA GeForce 6150 LE

And this nice little sticker on the side says its protected from viruses.

Its a stock Compaq Presario that I got for 300 bucks, but I dumped some RAM in there. 512mb's -> 2gb's.


----------



## quentinwolf (Aug 20, 2006)

*RE: Gaming Machine [Your PC Specs]*

Well well, lets see how I can do here. 

XP Pro SP2
Pentium 4 3.06 ghz (533 mhz bus) Processor
Asus P4G8x Motherboard
Audigy 2 Soundcard
ATI Radeon X700 Pro AGP Video Card
2048 mb (4 x 512 mb) PC2100 DDR Ram in Dual Channel mode (Benchmarks at PC 4200 speeds.)
Seagate 160 gig Primary Hard drive (25 gig Windows partition (ntfs), 17 gig OSX86 System Partition, 12 gig OSX Data Partition (fat32), 95 gig Windows Data Partition (ntfs))
Seagate 200 gig Secondary Drive (ntfs)
Seagate 300 gig Backup drive (in external Firewire/USB Enclosure) (ntfs)
Black Pioneer DVR-111D Dual-Layer 16X +/- Drive flashed to Pioneer DVR-111 (Enabled DVD-RAM Writability)
Antec P180 Case

Extra stuff:
Logitech MX518 Mouse
Microsoft Natural Multimedia Keyboard (whatever its called)
NEC MultiSync LCD 1760NX Black monitor.
Wacom Intuos3 6x8" Tablet
Hauppage Internal Capture Card.

I don't think I'm forgetting anything. 

( And yes, I'm dual booting Windows and OSX 10.4.4  )


----------



## Killy the Fox (Sep 14, 2006)

*RE: Gaming Machine [Your PC Specs]*

Motherboard: ASUS A8N32-SLI Deluxe
CPU: AMD 64 X2 4800+
Videocard: Club3D ATI Radeon 1900XT 512MB
Soundcard: Creative Audigy 2 ZS
RAM: 2X OCZ Platinum PC3200 1024MB
OS: Windows XP Pro. SP2
HD's: C: 250GB D: 30GB E: 300GB H: 200GB (non are partitions. Last HD is an external one)
Keyboard: Logitech UltraX Keyboard
Mouse: Logitech MX laser Mouse Wireless
Gamepad: Xbox360 gamepad (The USB one)
Monitor: BenQ FP91G-X 19"
Case: Antec Performance One P180 Miditower (Silver)
PSU: Tangan 2force 480W
Speakers: Logitech X-530 5.1 Surround Sound

Extras:
Wacom Graphire 2 Classic tablet
Logitech QuickCam Zoom
HP Scanjet 3770
And the above mentioned 200GB external HD


----------



## SevenFisher (Sep 14, 2006)

*RE: Gaming Machine [Your PC Specs]*

I'm still n00b when it comes to stuff, but all I know that I have:

60GB HDD
766MB RAM (512+256)
3.2GHz Processor Speed
128MB Graphics Card with T&L Support (GeForce FX 5200)
1280*1204 Resolution (It's kind of flat-screen monitor)
Windows XP Home Edition(I think)

I got the PC for free, by the way.  Being Deaf and in HNC course last year FTW. ;-)


----------



## Jd1680a (Sep 16, 2006)

*RE: Gaming Machine [Your PC Specs]*

my computers specs are
p4 3.0ghz
1 gb ddr sdram 400mhz
250 gb hard drive
256mb geforce 6800 gto
24 bit sound card
17 inch dell monitor
o my computer is a dell, which ive bought almost two years ago from now.

my next computer will be from www.cyberpowerpc.com or www.ibuypower.com.  both these companies sell really good computers for very low prices.

i am a hardcore gamer, love playing games on my pc so i need lots of horsepower to be able to run them quickly.  ive played both oblivion and titan quest at maximum settings and my computer still could them smoothly.  FEAR is the only game yet I couldnt run at maximum settings, it would lag extremely bad.

next year ill get my new computer.  for right now im waiting for vista and directx10 video cards.  so anyone thinking about getting a pc to play games.  dont yet, wait for another six months.


----------



## Zippo (Oct 6, 2006)

I have since upgraded my machine, im quite happy with it, check it out!

http://www.furaffinityforums.net/showthread.php?tid=2188

:3


----------



## Rhainor (Oct 6, 2006)

*In the case:*
MSI motherboard (from before PCI-E) with nVidia nForce chipset
AMD Athlon XP CPU running at 2.1GHz
762MB RAM
60GB HDD (nearly full)
nVidia GeForce FX 5200 (128MB)
SoundBlaster Audigy Gamer sound card with Live!Drive front-panel audio...thingy (RCA input, Optical in/out, 1/4" headphone & mic jacks, SPDIF in/out, MIDI in/out)
CD-RW drive
DVD-ROM drive

*Peripherals, etc.:*
17" CRT monitor
Altec-Lansing 5.1 surround speakers (running in 2.1 mode)
7-port USB hub (since I have no front-panel USB ports)
1GB USB flash drive
Microsoft Sidewinder ForceFeedback 2 joystick

And, oh yeah, I'm still on dial-up internet service...and to top it off, my 56k modem has been refusing to connect at anything better than like 24k for the last two days...


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Oct 6, 2006)

You're all so lucky to have machines like these. 
What I use now:

Snow iMac
600MHz PowerPC G3 Processor
256k lvl 2 cache @ 600MHz
640mb RAM
40GB ATA Drive
24x CD ROM
8.3 x 11.1" Built in Monitor
ATI RAGE 128 Ultra 2D/3D AGP graphics card running at 16MB (ewwwww)
plus my Apple keyboard, Logitech 8 button gamer's mouse, and Nostromo Pad

So I barely can run Warcraft 3, Elite Force 2, Black and White.
But, what I plan to buy relatively soon:

MacPro
Two 3.0GHz Dual-Core Intel Xeon
8GB (4 x 2GB)
500GB 7200-rpm Serial ATA 3Gb/s
ATI Radeon X1900 XT 512MB (2 x dual-link DVI)
One 16x SuperDrive
Bluetooth 2.0+EDR module
Wireless Apple Keyboard and mouse	

And some third party monitor

Im planning to get this by December, but till I can save up another $900 i have to use my "Whitey". Ewwww...


----------



## SFox (Oct 12, 2006)

Processor: AMD Athlon XP 2800+
Video card: ATI Radeon 9600XT
Sound card: Soundblaster Live! (forgot the exact model)
RAM: 512 MB
DVD-ROM (forgot the speed/model)
CD-RW (forgot the speed/model)
3.5" floppy drive
80 GB hard drive (don't know the maker/model)

KDS USA 17" flat screen CRT (XF-7b)
Logitech optical mouse
Crappy old HP multimedia keyboard (considering replacing with a zboard sometime in the near future)
Altec Lansing series100 stereo speakers

I also have an Aiptek Hyperpen tablet which I plan to use to learn to draw eventually... maybe.

Not very good hardware by today's standards but it has played everything I throw at it so far, including World of Warcraft with a couple dozen mods loaded.


----------



## Cara Black (Oct 17, 2006)

well, i am a pc person, but lol i'm not sorta the type that cna say everything, basicly it's a monster XD *thank hell for wholesale prices* 


I have the lasted p4 duel core 3.8 GHZ processor, uhm some really good motherboard XD, i have two GeForce 7950 GX2's (one i got for free ) i have 4 gig's of >.> uhm XD the latest ram, basicly, i have the latst of every, agaist my mom's wil lcause she said i bought a lemon  but i got 3 years worrenty XD but i am a trade's person too so i can afford it, but yes this is my new pc, i don't -have- it as it's home here but i'm not allowed to use it as i have to pay it off, but the pc i use is so shit it's not funny XD


----------



## Rhainor (Oct 17, 2006)

Cara Black said:
			
		

> ...i have two GeForce 7950 GX2's...



...I hate you...


----------



## WelcomeTheCollapse (Oct 17, 2006)

'S not really a gaming rig, but it runs most games at high quality at a solid 30fps. It's a laptop, actually:

MacBook Pro, 15.4" 16:10
2.14 or so GHz Intel Core Duo
1GB RAM
ATI Mobility Radeon X1600.
100GB HD
8x (I believe) Superdrive

I'm not getting a workstation until after college. This put a big enough dent in my account.

/Worked my ass off to get this baby
//Still wants a tablet


----------



## TheLostWolf (Oct 18, 2006)

Current Laptop... (On loan from mom after my Acer died)
Compaq V3000Z
CPU: Turion X52 (1.60Ghz)
RAM: 1GB
GPU: NVIDIA GeForce Go 6150 (256mb)
HDD: 80GB 7200rpm
OD:LightScribe Super Multi 8X DVD+/-RW w/Double Layer 

Other random crap:
WD 250GB 7200rpm external drive
Canon PIXMA 500
Canon 30D
Canon 1D
Speedlight 580 EX
Assorted EF lenses
10GB worth of CF cards

It runs Oblivion alright but more importantly handles DPP, Photoshop CS2, and Adobe RAW very well.

If I wasn't for photography I'd build a nasty new desktop..


----------



## Solaris (Nov 1, 2006)

snipit frm the bits and bites computer thread.

custom built:

intel core 2 duo processor

xfx geforce 7600 gt 256mb video card

seagate barracuda 250gig 7200 rpm hd

ocz gold 2x 1 gig sdram ddr2 800 duel channel ram

abit aw9d-max intel 975x atx mother board

coolmaster centurion case

thermaltake 500w power supply

sony 16x dvd drive

microsoft windows xp professional x64 bit

and a 22 inch ntsc flatscreen


----------



## Aquin (Nov 3, 2006)

Ill leave it to the important stats:
Prebuilt Visionman PC
Intel Core 2 Duo 1.83Ghz Processor (plan to max out)
2GB 667mhz DDR2 Ram (planning to upgrade to 4GB or OCZ 2GB Titanium 1120mhz ram)
Nvidea Geforce 7600GT 256MB DDR3 Video Card
Western Digital 74GB 10,000RPM Raptor Hard Drive
Western Digital 250GB 7,200RPM Hard Drive
Visionman Gladiator Case
Samsung 16x DVD Drive
19inc I-Inc Flatscreen Monitor
9-in-1 Media Card Reader
Microsoft Windows XP Professional x64 bit
Computer Age: New (1 month old)
Aside from the above poster, i think my new baby kicks most of yours.

Currently playing: Myst 4: Revelation


----------



## foreverwhiteknight (Nov 8, 2006)

mine sucks.. and won't play most modern games.. :LOL:  but I still love it..  it gets me online haha and so yeah.. mine is prolly the worst one here >D.. I really just use it for internet and playing like sports car gt, the sims, civ 3, etc.  My real *gaming* machine is that lil black box over there on the VCR *points at PS2*

_Inside:_
*Processor:* Intel(R) Celeron-S CPU 1300MHz
*Memory: *384MB SDRAM
*Main Hard Drive:* Maxtor 40 GB
*Secondary Hard Drive:* WDC 40 GB
*Main Disk Drive:* Pioneer DVD-RW 
*Secondary Disk Drive:* Toshiba DVD/CD-RW Combo
*Video Card:* NVIDIA RIVA TNT2 Model 64/Model 64 Pro
*Sound Card:* Xtreme Sound PCI Audio Device

_Outside_
*Monitor:* COMPAQ FS740 Color Monitor
*Keyboard:* Rosewill USB Multimedia
*Mouse:* 	Logitech USB Laser Scrol
*Speakers:* Logitech 5.1 Surround

I have a controller somewhere too.. but I dunno where it is ATM haha.  It's just a cheap one I grabbed at walmart though.  

I wanna build one, I know how and the few bits I dunno (about like choosing a good mobo to go with a processor) I have a friend to help me.  

I just don't have the *$$$ *to build one right now so I survive on this one.. that runs better than it should ^^


----------



## Revrant (Nov 12, 2006)

Nothing fancy, built it myself, bought every component on NewEgg.

AMD Athlon 64 3700+ San Diego
1GB GeIL PC3200
ABIT KN8 nForce 4 Ultra
Cooler Master Real Power Blah Blah Blah 450W with Active PFC
Sapphire Radeon X800GTO2
Samsung Floppy
WD Caviar 250GB etc etc.
NEC ND-3550A

And a crappy old CRT, plus stuff from the old PC -

Logitech MX1000
Microsoft Ergonomic 4000 Keyboard
Turtle Beach Montego DDL 7.1
Logitech X-530 5.1 speakers

Like I said, nothin' fancy.


----------



## ediskrad (Nov 16, 2006)

I've have an Mauchly-Eckert ENIAC, with 17,468 vacuum tubes, 7,200 crystal diodes, 1,500 relays, 70,000 resistors, 10,000 capacitors and around 5 million hand-soldered joints. It consumes 150 kW of power, and has a neat IBM punch card reader.

And this is me, playing tetris.







Woo!.. watch me turn that L shaped thingie around!!


----------



## sasaki (Nov 30, 2006)

My current system is as follows. The CPU is only temporary. I'm waiting for the 65nm FX x2 CPUs to come out. I also plan to change my GPU (or add another of the same) as the next line of GeForce 8 series comes out. I'm still debating whether I want to stripe 3-4 raptors in RAID 5 or get another of the same HDD and stripe that.

CPU: Athlon 64 X2 5000+ Windsor
MB: Gigabyte S5 GA-M59SLI-S5
RAM: Patriot eXtreme 2GB DDR2 800
GPU: BFG 8800GTX
HDD: 2x  WD Caviar SE SATA 250GB (In JABOD  for now)
CD/DVD: Samsung 18X Super-WriteMaster
NIC: Gigabyte GN-WP01GS
PSU: SILVERSTONE Zeus 750W
Case: NZXT Zero


----------



## ADF (Feb 9, 2007)

Winfast PX7900GT TDH 256mb
1GB DDR400 ram
2Ghz AMD 64 3000 754S
WD 250GB Sata2 16mb HDD (main)
Maxtor 120GB IDE 8mb HDD (secondary)
20â€ LG Flatron Wide TFT (main)
17â€ Vision Master Pro 410 CRT (secondary)

This pretty much runs anything I want it to at 1680x1050; this includes games like Oblivion, Quake 4 and FEAR though as you imagine I have to give up some quality to achieve the res. I hate being on this crummy CPU but I got stuck on it when the socket stopped production, I'd upgrade but with it being a three component purchase â€œDDR2 ram, motherboard, CPUâ€ it is too expensive for me to do right now.


----------



## darkdoomer (Feb 18, 2007)

itt we measure how big is our e-penis
*updated*

*Nostromo* - desktop workstation and back-up heater 
- 2x AMD Opteron 870 ( too lazy to overclock )
- 2 gb ram ECC 400MHz by Hynix
- Tyan K8WE S2877G2NR with nForce pro and numa support.
- Creative Soundblaster PCI , SCSI card.
- GeForce 7600 GT 256 pcie 16x ( now saving for a quadro fx 5600 )
- an EPS PSU. it's been a quest for the graal to find one.
- storage :
 Seagate 160gb for the os and apps
 Seagate 250gb for the documents 
 Hitachi 40gb ide for the penguins 
 Sony dvdrw burner. 
- obligatory pair of proview trinitron 19", both at 1600x1200, 80Hz
- Wacom volito, some classic logitech mice, a vintage ibm model m
- Windows Server 2003 & RedHat Linux 


*Artemis* - compaq presario laptop
- Athlon 64 mobile / low wattage @2GHz
- 512 of ram
- Geforce 4 mx 440 / 64 megs
- 15.4" 1280x800 non glossy.
- Broadcom 802.11 a/b/g
- Toshiba 100 gb hard drive, a gift because i used to work for them.
- Server'03 x64

*Behemoth* - former desktop, rarely in use.
- Athlon XP 2400+ 2ghz
- 1gb Kinston DDR400 ECC
- Asus A7N8X-E 
- ATi Radeon 9600 AGP 8x, 128megs
- Maxtor 80Gig. hdd
- cd-rw; dvd drive
- Win2003

*Dellicious* - multimedia, divix and emulated gaming machine 
- P3 @ 1GHz
- 512 megs of ram
- GeForce 2 MX 400/ 32 megs / AGP
- Maxtor 80 gigs.
- DVDRW
- Win2000

phew. =]


----------



## kamperkiller (Mar 22, 2007)

My PC
-P3 700MHz
-62 mb ram
-matrox MGA 4.0MB Display 1
-Onboard 4.5MB Display 2  ;P
-14GB seagate + 196GB sata Sil 
-ME

fear my l337!


----------



## Dragoneer (Mar 22, 2007)

I got rid of and/or sold all my previous PCs. 

My new systems:

*Desktop - "Witherspine"*
Intel Core 2 Duo e6600 OC'd to 3.2Ghz
4GB Corsair XMS DDR2 800 RAM
eVGA geForce 8800 GTX KO ACS3 768MB
eVGA nForce 680 Deluxe motherboard
Sound Blaster X-Fi Fatal1ty Edition
4x Seagate 320GB 3.5" 7200 RPM HDs in Raid 5
Windows Vista Business Edition

*Laptop - "Hyenafire"*
Toshiba Tecra M7 Tablet PC
Intel Core 2 Duo T7200
2GB of DDR 2 667 RAM
nVidia Quadro NVS 120M 128MB
1x Hitachi 100GB 2.5" HD at 7200RPM
Windows Vista Business Edition

I still have the old Alienware laptop, but I don't use it much. Probably going to salvage it for parts and build a new one out of it eventually.


----------



## Blackwing Dragon (Mar 31, 2007)

Bah, I hate you rich people XD.

AMD Athlon 64 3Ghz (running at a puny 2GhZ actual clock speed)
1024 MB DDR 1 RAM operating at 366 MhZ
DirectX 9.0B latest (obviously)
240 (160/80 )GB HDD
ATI RADEON 9600 XT 128 MB (ewwwwwww....)

That's about the essentials. if I had an ASUS K8V-VX mobo I could install the vidcard my friend gave me, which is an X 700 pro :-D.


----------



## sgolem (Apr 2, 2007)

Desktop:

Pentium 4 3ghz
1024 MB RAM, forgot what kind
128 nVidia Gforce FX 500
1 100gb hdd, 
1 80gb hdd
Running Windows XP and Ubuntu Linux

2 year old IBM Thinkcentre


Laptop:

Powerbook G4, 1.66ghz
1024 DDR SDRAM
ATI Mobility Radeon 9700
100gb hdd
Running OS X (obviously)


----------



## goat (Apr 2, 2007)

Intel Core2 Duo e6700 Overclocked  3.46Ghz
2GB GSkill DDR2 pc8000 RAM
eVGA 8800 GTX 768MB
Gigabyte N680SLI DQ6 Motherboard
Sound Blaster X-Fi Fatal1ty Edition
2x Seagate 320gb in Raid 0
1 Seagate 750gb


----------



## capthavoc123 (Apr 2, 2007)

Okay, here's my gaming computer:

IBM (Lenovo) ThinkPad T42
Intel Pentium M 1.70GHz
ATI MOBILITY RADEON 9600
1.25GB RAM
Lenovo 100GB Internal Hard Drive
15" LCD Panel
Logitech G5 Gaming Mouse
Windows XP Professional SP2


----------



## hal1989 (Apr 27, 2007)

Here's my computer! ^^

Video Card: Ati Radeon X1650 Agp 8X 512mb
Sound Card: Soundblaster Audigy 2 Platinum
CPU: Pentium 4 3.3 Ghz (overclocked 10%) with Hyper Threading
MB: ASUS P4P800-E Deluxe
RAM: 2Gb PC3200 dual channel
Drives: - Aopen Dvd-RW writer
          - LG Dvd driver
          - 2x Western Digital 120Gb IDE
Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster 191T 19"
Speaker: Koss 4.1 Speakers


----------



## net-cat (May 11, 2007)

Desktop: Beryllium
Processor: Intel Core 2 Duo, 2.13GHz, 2MB cache.
Motherboard: Asus P5W-DH Deluxe
RAM: 4GB OCZ DDR2-800
Hard Drives: 2x Seagate 250GB SATA w/ 8MB cache, 1x Seagate 400GB PATA w/ 8MB cache.
Video Card: Diamond ATI Radeon X300 w/ 128MB RAM*
Sound Card: OEM Audigy 2
Bluetooth: MSI Dual Net Card. (802.11g + Bluetooth.)
Microsoft Windows XP Professional x64 Edition
* I have a EVGA GeForce 7600 GT, but it's on loan to a friend whose 8800 died and he couldn't play digital crack WoW.

Laptop: Lithium
Gateway M-285 Tablet PC
Processor: Intel Core Duo, 1.66GHz, 2MB cache.
RAM: 2GB DDR2-667
Hard Drive: 80GB SATA
Video Card: ATI Radeon Mobility X1400 w/ 64MB RAM, can borrow more from system
Microsoft Windows XP Tablet PC Edition
Microsoft Windows Vista Business Edition FAIL

Server: Feline
Processor: AMD Sempron 2600+
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-K8NE
RAM: 512MB DDR333
Hard Drives: 120GB SATA Western Digital 2MB Cache
Video Card: Some crappy PCI card that I just found.
FreeBSD/amd64 6.2


----------



## Polarity (May 14, 2007)

ABS Mayhem G3 R34 Laptop

2.2Ghz AMD Ahtlon 3400+ CPU
512MB RAM
80 GB HDD
128MB dedicated memory ATi Mobility Radeon 9700
Integrated Sound Card
DVD-RW
Windows Vista Ultimate
15.4" 1280x800 WXGA screen
10.4lbs


----------



## Zasha (May 28, 2007)

1'st:

ASUS P5WD2 Premium/Wi-Fi TV
Intel Pentium D 820 2,8GHz 2X1MB L2 cache 800MHz Bus EM64T, LGA775 @ 3366MHz (stock)
Kingston DDR2 PC2-4200 533MHz 1GB CL 4 (Kit of 2-512)
Sparkle 8600 GT
Creative DVD-ROM
Western Digital Caviar WD2500JS 250GB 7200rpm SATA II 300 
Maxtor 10GB 5400rpm
Nexus NX-3500 Limited Edition(LCD modded)
Dell 1702FP
Logitech G5
Logitech X530
Sennheiser HD570
Win XP Pro
Win Vista Ultimate

2'nd:

Intel Serverboard SE7505VB2
2x Intel Xeon 3.06 GHz
Kingston PC2100 4x512MB
Sapphire x1950XT
Lite-ON DWD+-RW
Lite-ON DWD+-RW DL LightScribe
Plextor CDRW
2xSeagate Raptor 10 000rpm 75GB
2xSeagate Barracuda 7200rpm 180GB
Seagate Barracuda 7200rpm 400GB
Forton FPS Bluelight 700W
Hitachi CM721F
Win XP Pro
Win 2003 Server Edition

3'rd:

And the Dell G400 Optiplex with Win XP Pro


----------



## Janglur (Jun 27, 2007)

Mine's horribly outdated.

1.8 GHz AMD Athlon64 Venice, 1 GHz HTT
2 GB PC3200 DDR-SDRAM in dual channel, 2.0-3-2-6-1T timings.
Radeon x550 video (overclocked from 400/550 to 500/667)
Dual Raptor 36.7GB 10,000 RPM HDDs in RAID0
40 GB Maxtor POS


----------



## Slideboner (Jun 27, 2007)

lol, I got my dell for around 700 bucks

I forget the model, but so far it's got:

GeForce 8500 gt? (original graphics were onboard, thus negating any ram i would've added)
3 gigs of ram (had to add 2 gigs myself, might add more)

an already outdated athlon 64 processor

usb gamepad for snes, playstation, n64 and MAME roms
Soundblaster X-Fi soundcard
logitech x-230 speakers (not bad for the 40$ price tag, has nice bass response)
160 gigs of space + 160 more gigs on an external

also this crapheap came with vista and I experienced nothing but trouble from the start with it. Luckily every annoying feature is optional and got it configured in no time. 

if I had more money to pour into a computer i'd probably start over with a new tower and just add stuff from there.


----------



## FreerideFox (Jul 13, 2007)

You all have some very nice machines here!

Mine was like $179.99 at frys or something. been a great computer, just not so good for gaming. its soon to be replaced or upgraded. 

Here are the specs.

Foxxconn or something motherboard "athalon 64 compatable" *shrugs*
256MB of DDR Ram
40GB Hard drive
something horrible graphics card.
AMD sempron processor.


----------



## hypr (Jul 27, 2007)

Mine

1st (For Printing, casual net use, and uploading stuff to FA)

AMD Athlon 3500+ 64 bit processor
Windows XP Pro
1 GB RAM
Geforce 7900 Video Card
160 GB Hard Drive

2nd (no frills box used for paypal, music playback and casual internet use and hopefully more stuff when I get more storage space for it)

AMD Sempron 3000+
Ubuntu 7.04
1 GB RAM
Geforce FX 64 MB Video card
2 Hard Drives 7 GB Total

3rd System (Not connected recently contracted some nasty spyware x.x)

AMD 2000+ Athlon
Windows 2000
256 MB RAM
VIA based video card 8 MB
80 GB Hard Drive (I may move hard drives over)

Don't ask about my collection (I have quite a few) ranging from 8 megs ram to 256, 386 to pentium 3, Windows 3.1 to Windows 98, and a few macs.

Computer technician who has a bit too much fun with his computers


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Jul 27, 2007)

OS: Windows XP Media Center Edition Service Pack 2
Processor: 2.20 gigahertz AMD Athlon 64
Video Card: NVIDIA GeForce FX 5200
Monitor: Sony CPD-E240 16.1"
Sound: Realtek AC'97 Audio
RAM: 1GB

Sucks..


----------



## deadly4u (Aug 4, 2007)

I'm hellishly proud of my rig. Building it yourself, just gives you +5 to your Pride attributes 

I've been building machines constantly for years, but as school approaches, i've had to slow down my works.

*BEFORE WE GET STARTED, i would just like to add that there is NOTHING wrong with Windows Vista. On up to date hardware, its a dream. In fact, directx 10 games look fantastic *

I've included some snaps of the case, and main monitor. 17" wasnt present at the time.

As it stands now, these are my PC Specs:

Case: Antec Nine Hundred (FANS: 1x200mm, 4x120mm, 1x120MM PSU)
PSU: Antec TrueControl 2.0 550watt PSU
MOBO: DFI LANPARTY ut nF4 SLI-D
CPU: AMD Athlon 64 X2 4600+ (2.4ghz) s939, 2mb L2
RAM: 2gb Kingston HyperX PC-3200
GFX: ASUS Geforce 8800GTS 640mb
SOUND: Creative Labs X-FI XtremeMusic
SPEAKERS: Sony MHC-GX570XM (2.1, 570 watt, 175watt RMS bass)
HEADPHONES: Sennheiser HD477
HDD1: Western Digital Raptor 150gb 10k RPM, 16mb cache, NCQ enabled.
HDD2: Western Digital Caviar 160gb 7200 RPM, 8mb cache
NOTE: RUNNING MAX RES IS DUMB. Just crank AA 8x/16x and ANISO 8x/16x
Display 1: Toshiba 32HL57, 32inch LCD/TV, res= 1360x768 no scaling
Display 2: LG Flatron L1719S 17inch LCD, res= 1280x1024 no scaling
Keyboard: Logitech G15 Gaming keyboard
Mouse: Microsoft Laser Mouse 6000 (wired edition, better feel)
OS: Windows Vista Home Premium 32-bit (free, i WORKED for Microsoft, my whole department (120~ folks) was laid off last month)
MISC: External usb generic 250gb harddrive.


----------



## BlackWolfie (Aug 20, 2007)

well this is my current rig which is in need of serious updating....actually scratch that i need to do a whole new build but anyway here go the specs.

*Red_October Specs:-*

*CPU -* AMD Athlon XP 3200+ (Barton)  @ 2550Mhz (210Mhz FSB, 12.5x, 1.65v)
*RAM -* 1.5GB DDR400 OCZ Enhanced Lantency @ 420Mhz (2-3-2-5 timings, dual channel enabled for matched pair, 1:1 FSB ratio, 1.7v)
*MB -* DFI Lanparty NForce 2 UltraB (80Mhz AGP, 40Mhz PCI)
*GFX -* Sapphire X800 Pro VIVO (flashed with the XT PE BIOS for 16 pipelines and @ 580Mhz core, 560mhz mem)
*PSU -* Antec NeoPower 480W
*HDD's -* Seagate Barracuda 160 GB IDE (Main storage and emergency OS partition), Hitatchi Deskstar 250GB SATA (OS and Games, UDMA mode 6)
*DRIVE's -* LG DVD-ROM, NEC DVD-RW
*DISPLAY's* - Samsung 19" Syncmaster 940BF @ 75Hz, Dell 823Fi 15" @ 80Hz
*PERIPHERALS -* Logitech G15 keyboard, Logitech G7 mouse, Logitech Z-5500 Digital 5.1 speakers, Creative HS-600 headset
*CASE -* Thermaltake Tsunami Dream's with x2 120mm Vantec Steath fans

i've been building systems for other people as well to make some money for my new rig but i always manage to spend it on photgraphy equipment  (why?! Oh why? Must lens' be so expensive?)


heres my original post in the bits and bytes forum (including pics)
http://www.furaffinityforums.net/showthread.php?tid=10680&pid=199286#pid199286


As a side note, windows vista is ok and all....if you don't mind the 70 odd (67 IIRC) data mining services that run wether you like it or not and report you activeities back to microsoft wether you like it or not. of course its all non-identifieable information but ms say that if they have to they'll use it against you (funny, thats got to be hard to do if its un-identifieable information)


----------



## Spiritmoon (Sep 12, 2007)

Processor: Intel duo core 3.0 GHz 1333 Mhz 
Video: Nvidia 8800 GTS 640 Mb 
Display: 17" Samsung Syncmaster 171v (a bit old, but i plan on getting a second monitor soon)
4G RAM
320G Hard drive
Windows Vista

And im not entirely sure about the rest


----------



## Woody (Oct 6, 2007)

Here are my specs for my Kustom machine.

Western Digital 160GB Hard Drive x2
1 GB of DDR RAM
CD/DVD-RW Drive x2
Pentium4 2.6 GHz Proccessor
PCI nVidia GeForceFX 5500 with 128 MB Onboard
AGP nVidia GeForce 4 with 128 MB Onboard
Linux Ubuntu 7.04, Windows XP 2007 Edition
TrendNET TEW-X (Micro) WLAN Adapter
Demon II ClearCase with Blue LED Fans
Motherboard of Gateway Origin
SoundBlaster Audigy with Adavnced EAX 7.1 Surround Sound
And, the most expensive part of all, 3DS MAX 9 worth $4000
Total Price: $6000


----------



## Nollix (Oct 9, 2007)

Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 2.40Ghz
Seagate Barracuda 320Gb, WD 80Gb
BFG 8800GTS OC (320Mb)
2Gb Corsair XMS2
OCZ Gamestream 750W
Some Logitech mouse
Dell 17" Monitor
Dell 5.1 Speakers
Integrated audio
Windows Vista Home Premium
The tower cost me a grand, the speakers and monitor were $300 more.


----------



## Zestence (Oct 16, 2007)

I have a custom build (bit budget) gaming PC, it has ran every game on all settings maxed out (bioshock, UT3, doom 3...you name it...i run it ^^). The only bottleneck is probably my vid card (also winXP cannot use the dx10 support).

Specs:
- AMD athlon 6000+ 3.0Ghz (analyzes show 3.2Ghz, it comes a bit overclocked stock)
- 2gb ram (analyze shows 2056mb)
- Nvidia 8600GT 256mt
- microATX motherboard
- 500gb hard drive

Each part runs at nice steady temperatures, thought vid card does pick up a bit heat sometimes after running games (goes up to 40-50c) but it is actually quite normal and im yet to see any issues.


----------



## Tomtenizze (Oct 21, 2007)

This is my beast, runs most game just fine 

Specs:
- AMD Athlon 64 X2 3800+ (2.0Ghz)
- Thermaltake BigTyphoon CPU Cooler with a Cooltek 120mm fan and BioHazard fan grill
- 4x 512MB TwinMos PC3200 400Mhz (Latency: 2.5-3-3-8 )
- MSI K8N Neo4 FX (Onboard audio and network)
- Ati/AMD "Sapphire" Radeon X1950XT
- Arctic Cooling Accelero X2 GPU Cooler
- nVidia GeForce 2 MX440 (PCI)
- NorthQ 4775-500S Giant Thunder 500W (140mm fan)
- 7 Harddrives

Over 2.4TB of harddrive space


----------



## Exiles (Oct 29, 2007)

*My computer*
Processor: AMD Athlon XP 1,3GHz
Motherboard: MSI KT6V
RAM: 384 MB ~ 128 MB + 256 MB
Hard Drive: WesternDigital 80GB ATA 8MB cache
Video Card: ATI Radeon Sapphire 9550 256MB RAM
Kubuntu Feisty Fawn 7.04

*My server... errm, router*
Processor: Pentium II MMX 233 MHz
RAM: 288 MB ~ 128 MB + 128 MB + 32 MB
Hard Drive: Maxtor 20GB ATA
Debian 4.0


----------



## quentinwolf (Oct 29, 2007)

Well, I've built myself a completely new computer after the power supply went in my last one ( http://www.furaffinityforums.net/showthread.php?tid=2188&pid=32359#pid32359 )  I was too lazy, and too busy with work to try and troubleshoot what went wrong, so I just bought all new stuff, and built a new one. (And of course, copied all my old data off the old drives also.)

Specs:
Intel Core2Duo 2.4ghz E6600 Dual Core Processor
Intel D975XBX2 Motherboard
2 sticks of 1Gig DDR2-1066 (Aka, PC2-8500) Memory
XFX GeForce 8600GTS Extreme Video Card (720MHZ GPU,  256MB 2.18GHZ GDDR3 Memory, PCI-E, DX10)
Seagate 250Gig SATA2 Primary Drive
Seagate 320Gig SATA2 Secondary Drive
Pioneer DVR-111D Dual-Layer 16X +/- Drive
And new case to go with it too, Antec P182 ATX Black Mid Tower Case.


Same Extra stuff as before:
Logitech MX518 Mouse
Microsoft Natural Keyboard 5000 (or whatever its called)
NEC MultiSync LCD 1760NX Black monitor.
Wacom Intuos3 6x8" Tablet
Hauppage Internal Capture Card.


I'd kinda been wanting to upgrade soon anyway, and I guess then was the right time (this happened back in July or so.)   Just another reason to upgrade, and now I have an even more kick-ass server.  My 1.2ghz amd athlon thunderbird server was the replaced with my previous system, 3.06ghz pentium 4. woo hoo.


----------



## TheRedRaptor (Oct 30, 2007)

My Pixel Banger:

â€¢ Case: Antec Super lanboy
â€¢ Motherboard: Abit Ic7
â€¢ CPU: Intel Pentium 4 2.8GHz Northwood
â€¢ ODD: 1 LITE-ON DVD writer and 1 Sony DVD reader
â€¢ HDD: 1 80GB Western Digital Caviar and 3 40GB Seagate Barracudas
â€¢ RAM: 1.5Gb of Corsair XMS 3200 DDR
â€¢ VPU: Powercolor X1950Pro AGP
â€¢ PSU: 350Watt Antec Smartblue
â€¢ Sound: Audgy 2 Value
Oh and Windows XP Home


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 9, 2007)

I just added another laptop to my gaming gear. 

*"Inkdrinker"*
Alienware m9750
Intel C2D T7200 2.0Ghz
4GB RAM
2X GeForce 7950 GTX in SLI
2X 200GB Hitachi Travelstar 7K200 7200RPM Hard drives
1920x1200 LCD with Clearview
Razer DeathAdder mouse

It kicks sooooo much ass!


----------



## Snowy-paws (Nov 10, 2007)

Nice mouse preyfar. Almost beats mine! (I am lazy and just stripped this all off my xfire. Know that i LIKE alienware and have no issues with them so far. (you actually get people in tech support that are in your own country! how cool is that?!?!) AND i am lazy and while i COULD build my own computer, i dont have the time and or energy for it.)

Manufacturer: Alienware 
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E6750 @ 2.66GHz (2 CPUs) 
Memory: 2814MB RAM 
Hard Drive: 500 GB 
Video Card: NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTS 320Mb VRAM 
Monitor: Dell 2007WFP (Digital) 20" 
Sound Card: Realtek HD Audio output 7.1 surround sound 
Speakers/Headphones: 4 Speakes and 1 Subwoofer Altec Lansing 
Keyboard: Saitek Eclipse II 
Mouse: Razer Deathadder 3G @ 1800 DPI 
Mouse Surface: Microfiber Mouse Pad 
Operating System: Windows XP Professional (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 2 (2600.xpsp_sp2_gdr.070227-2254)


*wonders how many people he made look at the last 2 posts......to finally relalize 10 minutes later that its the same mouse*

It kicks tail, especially with my resolution being 1680x1050. Otherwise it take me a while to get to the other side of the screen. >_< and the 1ms responce time? LOOOVE IIIIT.

may upgrade my GPU and go SLI! ^_^ dual ftw. I can always use more VRAM. errr....oh! and if i have the monies, i will upgrade my dual core @ 2.66ghz to a quad core @3.2 ghz! I THINK its the 772 socket. i suppose i will have to actually look at it and see.

this isnt a good example, but really you know how you get online in a game and people are like: my computer is better than yours!

dont you know a computer is obsoliete before it is even built! HA! that means it sucks by proxy.


----------



## JinxCA (Nov 10, 2007)

Wow, they have videocards in SLI in laptops?  

I cannot imagine what the battery life is! D:

Also, on topic here's mine:

"LATINO HEAT"

Intel e6850 @ 4.0 GHz 
4 GB OCZ DDR2 800 @ 444.7 MHz 4-3-3-15
EVGA nVidia 680i Deluxe Motherboard
EVGA GeForce 8800 320 MB 
Creative X-Fi ExtremeGamer
2x 74 GB WD Raptor in Raid 1 
1x 150 GB Seagate
Antec Neo-Link 1200-watt dual power supply
Vista Home Premium x64


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 10, 2007)

Snowy-paws said:
			
		

> Nice mouse preyfar. Almost beats mine! (I am lazy and just stripped this all off my xfire. Know that i LIKE alienware and have no issues with them so far. (you actually get people in tech support that are in your own country! how cool is that?!?!) AND i am lazy and while i COULD build my own computer, i dont have the time and or energy for it.)


Heh heh. I believe in cords above all else. 

And yeah, I actually like Alienware -- at least for laptops. I thought about building my own laptop using a Clevo D900C chassis, but... something about the m9750 called to me.

Myself, I swap parts in and out of my main PC so often it's not even funny.  Then again, as a computer tech by day and animator/artist by night, I just love fiddling with things. Performance uber alles!

And that's why bees glow in the dark. The end.


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 10, 2007)

JinxCA said:
			
		

> Wow, they have videocards in SLI in laptops?
> 
> I cannot imagine what the battery life is! D:


Yep. I get about 1:45 minutes with my lappy. That's more than enough for me.


----------



## Snowy-paws (Nov 13, 2007)

Thats actually nice! I got a toshiba (was stupid, went with vista >->) that SAYS it lasts about 3 hours. It lasts like 10 minutes. And it has a secondary batt. as well.

Also with the mouse/cord response? Ha! Reason #1 i dont use a wireless router. Yay! Lets have a 50 ms delay when we dont need to! 1 ms response on a mouse? oooooooh yes *drool* Though I got to admit, I rarely use the side buttons. If i do, it is my alt attack in some games, and my mic in others. People always complain when they die because they were pressing the mic key on the other side of the keyboard.

Sadly i cant swap parts! the 4 of my computers are all from different time periods. *Watches the fools try and stick ddr2 ram into a win95 comp* XD ah yes! dont forget to put in a 775 socket processor as well!

I actually upgraded from my toshiba *shudders* viiiistaaaaaa *comes back to reality* some of it due to i needed a new videocard. Wonderful how most brands dont have video standards! At least with desktops you can pry open your case and rip out what you need. Which is cool cuz i have tool-less entry. Sometimes i take out my videocard just to drool on it. I soooo need another one to use SLI. Christmas is comming. The time we celebrate the fact that we get things. And make fun of the people who make fun of us. (at least me) But back to the subject. Maybe i will get one then! 

Last thing (i swear) anyone know where i can get a tv card with those imputs? Not rf....the one with the yellow-red-white? (forgets what the are called) I have xp media edition. And I hate pluging my xbox right into my moniter. I want it so i can at least run it off my video card from my pc. I checked and i can only find a pci-e one thats for RF.

Geez, i type too mch


----------



## Xidus (Nov 16, 2007)

-Windows XP SP2
-Intel 2.8ghz single-core processor
-512mb DDR2 RAM
-nVidia GeForce 6200 256mb
-VIA Shuttle AV49 motherboard with onboard network and sound
-3x hard drives, 2x 40gb 1x 20gb
-Generic case with the UNSCDF logo on it
-17in Mitsubishi DiamondScan 70 CRT monitor
-Some ancient (as in from like 1996) TV card that somehow still works, albeit with horrid picture quality

Compared to all the new computers, especially the ones up here, this thing is trash, but overall it's been through three different operating systems relatively unchanged: 98SE, 2000 and now XP. It's served me well, and as far as the games I play go, the only thing holding it back is the lack of memory -- the motherboard can handle 3gb.


----------



## Snowy-paws (Nov 20, 2007)

Hey, if it works, dont worry! ^-^ thats actually not a bad computer at all. 

Even with dual and quad core cpu's and upgrades in video quality, you really dont get THAT much more...quality.

I see a computer more as a workhorse. If it works its tail off, then yay! If it refuses to work anymore, then its time to gut the thing to see what you can salvage.

to be honest the 7000 series of nvidia cards are a deacent investment compared to that 6200. the 8800 series isnt that much different from the 8600 series, jst really the video ram.

Personally i am going to downgrade to upgrade! Dual 7950 gx2 cards! Quad sli ftw!

of course that leaves me with a spare 8800 gts ^-^ anyone want? its the 320 vram model.


*disclaimer: i am not in the mood for spelling right now, dael with it =P!* (its 2:00am here and thats why) ^_^


*edit!* I just remembered! I may get a 3ghz quad core processor! Nothing exceeds like excess! socket 775 ftw being tired i tend to re-write stiff that sort of contradicts what i wrote. Look up!


----------



## Rhainor (Nov 20, 2007)

Snowy-paws said:
			
		

> of course that leaves me with a spare 8800 gts ^-^ anyone want? its the 320 vram model.



Want?  Fuckyes.  Can buy?  Uh, no.


----------



## jimmynewcakes (Nov 28, 2007)

Okay, let me find my specs...

AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core 5600+ 2.81 GHz
2 GB (1 GB x 2) Patriot ExtremePerformance DDR2 RAM
nVidia GeForce 8800GTX (768 MB FTW!)
ASUS M2N Sli Deluxe
320 GB SATA 3.0 GB/s HD
NZXT Lexa case, Black/Aluminum
22" Samsung Widescreen LCD 2ms response time (SyncMaster 226BW)
Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi XtremeGamer

Like my rig?


----------



## Talynn (Dec 19, 2007)

*Phazon*
AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core 6000+ 3.0GHZ
4GB (2x 1GB) Corsair DDR2 RAM
nVidia GeForce 8800GTS KO 640MB
ASUS M2N-E SLI nForce
2x 300 GB IDE (lol) HD
Antec 900 Steel Case
12" Standard LCD screen (a stock one I pulled from a Dell computer, which is also where I pulled my HD's from.)


----------



## graeth (Dec 28, 2007)

I don't game much anymore--ever since microsoft took the industry to hell--but these are what I gots:


*Aivan* (Reconfiguration imminent--$1200 stored)

I-Core 2 Duo 7200
2GB DDR
GeForce 6600 GTX(?) OC 512mb
150GB main drive
24x CD/DVD Burner


*Tabbicus* (Not a gaming machine, but it gets the job done on campus, plus its a tablet, what more do you want from it?)

I-C2D T5400 1.66 Ghz
2 GB DDR
80GB SATA HD
Ati x1400 128+128H
8x CD/DVD Burner


*Ubertron*

I-C2 Q6600
2x Geforce 7600 1GB DDR3 OC SLi
2 500 GB SATA HD
Some sort of BluRay/HD thingy

*Misc HD*
4x 60gb PATA
2x 80gb SATA
3x 120gb PATA
4x 150gb SATA
4x 200gb PATA
2x 320gb USB
4x 350gb PATA
4x 500gb SATA
4x 500gb USB
4x 1 TB USB/NAS
4x 2 TB USB/NAS
2x 3 TB USB/NAS
Whew! And those are only the drives still in use!


----------



## Devolger555 (Jan 1, 2008)

Fujitsu/Siemens
Widows XP
Pendium 4 3GHz
250 GB HD
geforce 8500GT 512MB
16x DVD
16x DXD burner
16 bit sound card onBoard


----------



## Tomo (Jan 1, 2008)

Guys, check out what I own:

Atholn XP 2400+ (1.9 GHz)
256 MB DDR RAM
nVidia GeForce MX 440 (64 MB)
80 GB Hard Disc
And oh yeah, sound card on board.

Now that's what you could call "item for technological museum". =D


----------



## mrfinnigan (Jan 14, 2008)

CURRENT MACHINE:
Graphics: nVidia GeForce 7300 GT+ (PCIe)
Sound: Onboard Realtek High Definition Audio 2.1 (I rarely put much money towards sound, it is not a priority to me)
CPU: AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual-Core 4200+ 2.2GHz (Socket AM2)
Mobo: PC CHIPS A13G+ v3
RAM: 1024MB (1GB) A-DATA DDR2 800MHz (oc'd at 880MHz)
FSB: 1GHz w/ 1000MHz HT
Optical: Mad Dog 16x DVDÂ±RW w/ LightScribe (eIDE)
HDD: Western Digital 800-BB 80GB (eIDE)
Case: Linkworld 437-01-C2229 Black/ Champaign Gold Steel MicroATX Mini Tower
Floppy: 3.25" drive (disconnected)
OS: Windows XP Professional x64

UPCOMING MACHINE:
Graphics: nVidia GeForce 8400GS (PCIe 2.0) [Unfortunately, no SLI for me TT_TT]
Sound: Onboard Realtek High Definition Audio 7.1
CPU: AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual-Core 4600+ 2.4GHz (Socket AM2)
Mobo: ASRock ALIVENF6G-VSTA
RAM: 2048MB (2GB) pqi POWER DDR2 800MHz
FSB: 1.2GHz w/ 1000MHz HT
Optical: LG 20x DVDÂ±RW w/ LightScribe (eIDE)
HDD: Western Digital Caviar SE WD800JD 80GB (SATA 3.0GB/s)
Case: Rosewill R6425-P SL Silver SGCC ATX Mid Tower
Floppy: 3.25" drive (same as above)
OS: Windows Vista Home Premium x64


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Jan 14, 2008)

This is what I have, now that things have slowed down from the chaos of forced upgrades and repairs that's been plaguing me for the last three months. @.@

_Gaming computer - Dis-Astranagun_
CPU: AMD Athlon 64 X2 5400+ for socket AM2
RAM: OCZ Platinum Revision 2 2GBs DDR2-800 RAM, 4-4-4-15 timings
Motherboard: ASUS M2N-SLI Deluxe Edition
Video Card: 2x XFX GeForce 8600GTS, 256MB RAM each
Harddrives: Two Seagate Barracuda 160GB SATA drives in RAID 0
Optical Drive: Optiarc ATA100 DVD-/+RW Multi-recorder drive (christmas gift back in '06)
Sound: Onboard AC'97 sound
Networking: Onboard nVidia nForce Gigabit LAN, Abit 802.11g PCI-Express 1x wireless adapter with a high-grade router antenna (wireless bought in July upgrade, antenna got for free)
Operating System: Windows XP Professional, service pack 2

_Main computer - Keisar Ephes_
CPU: AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+ for socket 939, Toledo core
RAM: OCZ Platinum Edition 2GBs DDR-400 RAM, 2-3-2-5 timings
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-K8N SLI (Packard Bell OEM; self-identified as Ultra)
Video card: Leadtek Winfast GeForce 8500GT graphics card
Harddrives: One Western Digital Caviar 80GB ATA100 drive, one Seagate Barracuda 250GB ATA100 drive
Optical Drive: In limbo while I decide which is best and goes where
Sound: Creative Soundblaster Live! Value PCI sound card
Networking: Onboard nForce gigabit LAN
Operating System: Windows XP Professional, service pack 2 (with plans to play with Linux distros on it later)

_Server box - Neviim_
System Model: Dell Poweredge 300 (modified)
CPU: Two Intel Pentium 3 800MHz for Slot 1, unknown core (salvaged from adjacent server boxes and reoutfitted with active SECC2 coolers)
RAM: Unidentified, 512MB PC133 RAM, unknown timings (running at PC100 due to motherboard's limitations, plans to move to 1GB later)
Video card: Matrox Millennium PCI, onboard basic ATI chip
Harddrives: One 20GB ATA66 drive [Laodecia], two 4GB SCSI drives, and one 20GB SCSI full-height drive [Euzeth]
Optical Drive: Does it matter?
Sound: N/A (though I have plans to toss a leftover PCI soundcard in for notification purposes)
Networking: Three high-quality 100Mbit PCI ethernet cards
Operating System: Windows Server 2003 SP2, Kubuntu Linux (both for testing -- server is not operating as one in full yet)

_Laptop - Judecca_
System Model: Toshiba PortÃ©gÃ© 7220CTe
CPU: Intel Pentium 3 650MHz, unknown core
RAM: 192MBs PC100 SO-DIMM, unknown timings
Harddrive: One 12GB ATA drive of unknown transfer speed [Levi Tolar], one 2GB 80X CompactFlash card in a CF-to-PC card adapter [Mai]
Networking: 802.11g wireless PC card, 100Mbit USB ethernet adapter (for wired situations where I lack the docking station)
Operating System: Windows XP Professional SP2

I forgot to add... Anyone who can guess the naming scheme on my computers correctly wins a cookie. :3


----------



## Fallen (Jan 14, 2008)

Lets see if I can remember off the top of my head here

GFX card: nVidia GeForce 8600gt
RAM: 2gb 
HDD: 420gb
Motherboard: Abit(can't remeber the series name)
CPU: Intel (it's a duel core, but I forget the exact name)
Sound: Realtek A97
Razzer: Death Adder gaming mouse
Razzer: Tarrantula gaming keyboard

thats the summed up version of my gaming computer, not on it right now so I dont have the exact specs.
(hopefully upgrading to SLI soon ^^)


----------



## Jd1680a (Jan 15, 2008)

*RE: ï¿½ï¿½ Gaming Machine [Your PC Specs]*

here are my gaming machine specs.  I got this computer back in last June and currently playing unreal tournament 3.  Have played Gears of War, Supreme commander, and Bioshock at high frames.

intel core 2 Q6600 quad core 2.4 ghz cpu
Asus P5N-E SLI, nforce 650i, 1066 mhz FSB motherboard
Kingston HyperX 4 gbs PC2-6400 DDR2 800mhz, memory
BFG Tech Geforce 8800 gtx OC2 @ 626mhz, 768 mbs GDDR3 2000mhz, video card
Western Digital 500 gigs internal hard drive, western digital 160 gigs external hard drive
Sound Blaster X-FI Xtreme Audio, sound card
Xclio A380 black full tower case, ATX
Antec Truepower Trio 650 watt power supply


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Jan 16, 2008)

my dad dont know what the hell to get when he buys a pc. stupid moron, it aint even got agp slots on the bloody motherboard :S

Manufacturer: emachines(the gay edition)
Processor: intel celeron 2.60ghz
Memory: 512mb ddr ram 
Hard Drive: 80gb
Video Card: rubbish intel built in 64mb bearly 3d graphics card
Monitor: some awesome 20" lcd (the best bit of the computer)
Sound Card: creative labs sound blaster live(the best part of the bloody pc)
Speakers/Headphones: 5.1 logitech speakers(at least the thing plays music)
Keyboard: microsoft (worth more than the pc)
Mouse: microsoft lazer mouse
Mouse Surface: some crap mouse mat
Operating System: windows xp home edition(windows xp fucking shite edition more like)

never send your perents out to buy a new computer because thay will come back with a peice of crap
that dont even have agp slots!


----------



## ShagsterP (Jan 28, 2008)

I'll just put the stuff that matters, I guess.  I don't know how my comp really stacks up to the "amazingly" overkill Alienware systems, but oh well:

CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo e6600 2.4 Ghz
RAM: 4 gigs DDR2 667 (3.45 allocated until I get a 64 bit OS)
Hard drive: 160 gig internal, 80 gig external
Video Card: ATI X1950GT
Monitor: 22" LCD

And that's all I really care about.  Don't need some massively pointless 5.1 speaker setup or a fancy keyboard/mouse, or anything like that


----------



## Cmdr-A (Jan 29, 2008)

My PC is an odd one...sorta retarded for the most part since its a Dell Dimension 2400 from 2002...these are the specs for mine.

Innards are:
P4 2.44 Ghz
1.25 Gbs of RAM
Basic graphic card....could not replace. PC would not recognize and accept the new one...took that back to the store. Graphics card only has 64mbs of memory.
Same with internal Hard Drive. only 37.4 Gbs of HD space total. 7.62 gigs which are left

The fancy addons that are plug and play and junk are:
A 24 inch Widescreen LCD monitor
and a 160 or was it...250 GB external USB HD.... either or its enough space though too lazy to turn on before the PC is started up. x.x
And a Stereo system with subwoofer for the explosions and other loud things that make the game thrilling. :3


----------



## Zaibatsu (Feb 19, 2008)

Xion Onyx Case
ASUS P5N-E Motherboard
Intel Core 2 Duo CPU E6850 3.00 GHz
NVIDIA GeForce 7950 GT 512 MB
2 GB RAM
Realtek HD Audio
600 WT Power Supply


----------



## Rhainor (Mar 24, 2008)

This thread has been stickied, since people keep missing it and starting new ones for the same purpose.


----------



## lilEmber (Mar 25, 2008)

*Case*
Antec Sonata III

*Motherboard*
ASUSTeK P5K Premium wi/fi ap Blackpearl edition.

*CPU*
Intel Q6600 2.40 Ghz 8MB L2 Cache  1066 Bus Speed 
(Can OverClock it to 3.0-3.5ghz no problem but will wait for the videocard and powersuply upgrade before tweaking it)

*Optical*
LG GSA-H55N 20x SATA "Super Multi" DVD Burner

*HDD*
->Western Digital 250GB SATA II Drive
->Seagate 120GB IDE External Enclosure.
(will up to twin Velociraptor's on RAID-0, also a single Samsung Spinpoint f1 (1TB))

*RAM*
2x2GB Corsair Dominator DDR2-1066/PC2-8500 @ 5-5-5-15

*VGA*
ATi HD3870 RV670, 825 MHz, 2400 MHz, 512 MB GDDR3 
(Will be upgrading to HD4870 X2)

*PSU*
Stock Antec 500 watt. 
(will up to a 850 Quattro soon.)

*Sound*
ASUSTeK HD Sound P5K Premium.

*OS*
->Windows Vista x86 Edition
(Will be upgrading to x64)

*Display*
Samsung SyncMaster 216BW on digital (1680x1050@60Hz, 3000:1 / 2ms)

*Speakers*
Barracuda HP-1 Gaming Headphones 5.1 surround sound with a built-in amplifier. Speakers are just Generic Logitech L&R.

*Mouse*
Logitech G9 Laser Gaming Mouse (drygrip chassis installed, 4x4gram weights in use)

*Keyboard*
Logitech G15 Back-lit Gaming Keyboard.

*Connection*
Rogers Yahoo! High Speed Extreme 10mbps Download / 1mbps Upload, capped at 95GB/month


----------



## krado (Mar 26, 2008)

Desktop: AMD Athlon64X2 3600+, 4GiG, 1TB harddrive, the other usual da da da. 
Laptop: AMD Turion64X2 TL50, 2GiG, 160GB, and the other usual da da da.

What's below the table, is my Phenom that's just one 3870 short of purfect.


----------



## ZentratheFox (Mar 27, 2008)

Damn, I haven't spent money on my computer in a good while...

My Hoss (for home):
AMD Opteron 180 (Dual Core) <-- IN THE MAIL
ASUS A8R-MVP
ATi X1900XT 512MB
2x 1GB PC3200 OCZ Platinum XTC
320GB Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 Perp. Recording
Corsair 550W PSU (41A 12V) <-- IN THE MAIL
Creative X-Fi XtremeMusic
Regent HT-391 5.1 Surround
All stuffed in a Cooler Master Centurion 530

As soon as the new shyte gets here, some overclocking of destiny is going to take place. Stay tuned. Also, pictures to come!


----------



## KalinaEllenberg (Apr 1, 2008)

Internal:

Video Card -  ATI Raedeon PCIe 16X X1550 (512bit/MB)
Sound Card - On-board - 7.1 capable
CPU - Celeron D 3.0 Ghz Intel Socket 775
MB - nVidia nForce 650i Ultra
RAM - 2GB (8GB capable) PC2-6400
1333Mhz FSB
1x Sony DVD+-RW Drive
3.25 Floppy Drive
350W Antec Micro ATX Combo Case
2x 250GB SATA Drive
1x 40GB Seagate ATA Drive

External:

19" Trinitron Dell CRT 1600x1200 max resolution
Microsoft Wireless Mouse/Keyboard Combo
Microsoft LifeChat LX-3000 Headphone/Mic
18 inch Wacom Cintiq Tablet (old)
2.1 CompUSA 30W Speakers

Internet:

Charter High-Speed 5.0 MB Connection

All-in-all a solid machine


----------



## LocAndLoad (Apr 3, 2008)

I really hate boasting about my computer... 

MOBO: eVGA nForce 790i Ultra SLi 775 A1 Version
CPU: 1x Intel Core2 Quad @ 2.8GHz (Overclocked)
GPU: 2x eVGA e-GeForce 9800GX2 SSC @ 1MB Each
RAM: 4x 1GB = 4GB (Forgot Brand)
HDD: 4x Western Digital Raptor X's (10,000rpm) @ 150GB Each = 600GB
Keyboard: Logitech G15 (The old version, I didn't like the new one)
Mouse: Lazer Z2 (I never heard of it either, but it's great)
_And blue neons everywhere _

I've got more than that, but I can't be bothered finding out or remembering the details. 
Oh, and as for Crysis, I can play on high, but it's still pretty bad FPS (Like 40-50)

PS: This killed my wallet.
PPS: I built it myself. *Sees a part fall off*


----------



## Dragoneer (Apr 3, 2008)

LocAndLoad said:
			
		

> GPU: 2x eVGA e-GeForce 9800GX2 SSC @ 1MB Each
> 
> Oh, and as for Crysis, I can play on high, but it's still pretty bad FPS (Like 40-50)


Well, that's the problem with the 9800 GX2 in quad SLI though. It doesn't offer much more than 10 to 20% performance over a single 9800 GX2. If even that. Performance stats for it have proven that there's no benefit to having quad SLI with 9800 GX2s yet. And I say this as a person with a 9800 GX2. They just don't scale well at the moment. Maybe in a few driver revisions... =P

Also, it are you running all 4X Raptors in RAID 0? Are you doing it off the motherboard SATA IO controller? If so, you may want to consider investing in a dedicated RAID controller card. You potentially get up to double the IO performance by going to a dedicated RAID card for that many high performance drives, especially given how much you've invested in it.

I use an Areca 1212 card for performance off my HDs, and it's godlike.


----------



## Dragoneer (Apr 3, 2008)

Updating my computer specs since my last PC got trashed by the US Postal Service!

*"Chromatose"*
Coolermaster 830CM Stacker Limited w/ Coolermaster 1000W PSU
E8400 Core 2 Duo 3.0GHz
PNY 9800 GX2 1GB Edition XLR8 Edition
8GB OCZ Reaper 1066 RAM
2X 150GB WD Raptors
1X 500GB Seagate Barracuda
1X 750GB Seagate Barracuda
Areca 1212 High Performance RAID Controller
BenQ FP241VW 24" 1920x1200 monitor
Wacom Cintiq 21UX 1600x1200 Tablet Monitor
Saitek Eclipse II keyboard
Razer DeathAdder mouse

*"Inkdrinker"*
Alienware m9750
Intel C2D T7200 2.0Ghz
4GB RAM
2X GeForce 7950 GTX in SLI
2X 200GB Hitachi Travelstar 7K200 7200RPM Hard drives
1920x1200 LCD with Clearview
Razer DeathAdder mouse


----------



## TheRedRaptor (Apr 3, 2008)

You must get high on Ozone Preyfar.
You take your computing seriously.

Tell me where you live... so I can steal your 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You lucky bastard


----------



## Dragoneer (Apr 3, 2008)

TheRedRaptor said:
			
		

> You must get high on Ozone Preyfar. You take your computing seriously.


Hah, I just have fun with it.  I'm like a budget shopper... I wait, sneak around for the best deals on hardware than build/upgrade PCs.

I could put together a PC for $1,000 flat that'd eat Crysis alive. And easily so. =P I want to so bad, too, but I've got nobody to sell it to if I made it. Heh heh.


----------



## TheRedRaptor (Apr 3, 2008)

Sigh... why does my hobby have to cost so much.
And over priced too I might add


----------



## Rhainor (Apr 3, 2008)

LocAndLoad said:
			
		

> Oh, and as for Crysis, I can play on high, but it's still pretty bad FPS (Like 40-50)



You call 40 frames per second "bad"?  Boy, you don't know _bad_ framerates if you're calling that "bad".  I tried running Crysis on my computer at the absolute lowet graphics settings, and was getting 17 frames per second _max_; I was averaging something like 12 or 15.  I can run UT3 with minimum graphics at an average of about 27-30fps, which is playable.  PC version of Gears of War?  Back in the teens, borderline unplayable (I'll grin and bear it for co-op play...sometimes).



			
				Preyfar said:
			
		

> I could put together a PC for $1,000 flat that'd eat Crysis alive. And easily so. =P I want to so bad, too, but I've got nobody to sell it to if I made it. Heh heh.



If I had money, I'd take you up on that.  Alas, I am jobless.


----------



## VomitBucket (Apr 5, 2008)

Specs:

HP Pavilion <3
Windows Vista  D':
BFG nVidia GeForce 8400 GS
3gb RAM
AMD Athlon 64x2 Duel Core Processor 5600+ 2.8GHz 
400gb Hard Drive

I think it's sexy :3


----------



## DragonKid (Apr 6, 2008)

*OS:* Windows Vista Ultimate w/ SP1 (32-bit)
*Case:* Apevia Black X-Cruiser
*PSU:* Silverstone 750W (Modular)
*CPU:* Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 (2.4 GHz)
*Mobo:* Asus P5W DH Deluxe
*HDD's:* Samsung 500GB, Seagate 250GB
*RAM:* A-Data 2GB DRR2-800
*GPU:* EVGA 8600 GTS 512MB (Superclocked)
*Other Drives:* LITE-ON DVD+/-RW w/ Lightscribe
*Monitor:* Acer AL2216W (22 inch)
*Mouse:* Logitech MX Revolution
*Keyboard:* Microsoft Digital Media Pro
*Speakers:* Logitech Z-5300e 5.1 (THX Certified)
*Extra:* Hauppauge WinTV HVR-1800, Core 2 Quad Glitter Lamp, Wacom Graphire4

Now that I've listed all of that, I will say that this machine is not for gaming. I'm not even remotely a gamer. I got this so I would be somewhat future-proofed.


----------



## TheRedRaptor (Apr 8, 2008)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> I could put together a PC for $1,000 flat that'd eat Crysis alive. And easily so. =P I want to so bad, too, but I've got nobody to sell it to if I made it. Heh heh.



So what parts would you put in it?


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Apr 20, 2008)

Chassi: Antec Ninehundred
PSU: Silver Power 600watt
CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E6750 2.66ghz
Motherboard: Asus PK5, P35 socket 775
RAM: 2048mb Corsair DDR2
Grafics Card: EVGA GeForce 8800GTX 768mb
Harddrive: Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 500gb
OS: Windows Vista 32bit
Monitor: LG 19" LCD L1918-SN
Mouse: Logictech MX518 optical
Keyboard: Logitech deluxe 250

And to top it all off, all the chassi fans (and the PSU fan) are blue LED's, so it's all pretty.


----------



## Dragoneer (May 26, 2008)

TheRedRaptor said:


> So what parts would you put in it?


Intel E8400 or Q6600 (Both are $200)
eVGA 512MB 8800 GTS ($250)
2GB Corsair XMS RAM ($50)
nForce 750i motherboard ($150)

All your primary components bring the total cost up to an average of about $650. You can easily find a decent case, hard drive, DVD ROM/R ($30) and 750 watt PSU ($100+) to handle all of that for under $1,000. It'll run Crysis well on High Detail (keep in mind nothing can run Ultra High well). Oh, and every other single PC game out there.

A 500GB HD is about $100, but most people still don't need that much space, so a good, strong 250 or 320GB drive will do well.

The system will also have plenty of room to grow, and can fit quad-core or graphics updates rather easily. It's also not that expensive of a gaming PC. Couple it with a great 19" widescreen monitor and you'd be good to go.


----------



## LordWibble (May 29, 2008)

AMD Athlon 64 X2 5400+

GeForce 8600GT 512mb

2GB 800mhz RAM

320GB HDD

Shitty old CRT monitor.


----------



## BenP321 (Jun 20, 2008)

Intel Core 2 Quad CPU Q6600 2.4 Ghz(the quad makes it sound snazzy!)
4Gb of Ram
512MB 8800 GT
600gb hardrive
Windows Vista 32bit(can't use all that ram, damn...)


----------



## Greyscale (Jun 20, 2008)

AMD Athlon 3800+ X2
2Gb Corsair PC 6400 RAM
ATI Raedon X1800XT 256mb
Asus M2N-E Mobo
CD/DVD Burner
Floppy Drive
19" BenQ Monitor
5.1 (currently 2.0) Infinity surround sound.
Windows XP with BBlean


----------



## yak (Jun 21, 2008)

I've bolted on a few things to my old gaming rig since the last time I've posted it's specs.

*CPU*: Intel Core 2 Duo E4300(1.8 GHz) overclocked to 3Ghz
*Mobo*: MSI P6N SLI Platinum
*RAM*: 2x1Gb Samsung DDR2 667Mhz
*GPU*: Radeon 1950PRO (overclocked)
*HDD's*: WD1200JB 120GB, WD5000ABYS 500GB
*PSU*:  1000W Chieftec CFT-1000DG (Modular)
*Monitor*: LG L1900J (19 inch, 4:3)
*Mouse*: Razer Lachesis
*Keyboard*: A4Tech Keyworks Office (for the "\" key next to right hand "shift" key) 

The recent additions were geared toward two things - safer overclocking and a more silent running in idle mode, since I do not turn my PC off.

Replacing the CPU cooler with Asus Silent Square Pro both made it absolutely silent under zero load and allowed me to safely overclock my the CPU from 1.8Ghz to 3Ghz on air.
Replacing the default PSU with Chieftec's provided sufficient and stable power enough for safer overclocking, and made the PSU run almost totally silent. (yes, I know I will never use an entire 1kW, but there weren't other Chieftec PSUs on sale here, just this unit).
The case is outfitted with 120mm fans everywhere I could find room put them, wired together through a 3'5 floppy drive bay fan speed controller. When gaming, the rig screams with noise and almost literally hovers above the table on a generated air cushion - but when idle, the only thing I can hear are random hard drive seeks.

I would definitely get something more powerful for a video card, but so far ATI has failed to deliver something I would be willing to buy without a second thought.


----------



## Dragon-Commando (Jul 5, 2008)

my specs for my current gaming rig:

CPU: 3.2ghz P4 Presscott HT on 800mhz FSB (one of the last socket 478s)
Mobo: ECS PM800 M2 (via chipset)
HD: 80GB WD ATA 133 (who needs a huge drive in a gaming rig?)
PSU: 540W (can't remember what brand, but it's a good one. has 2 fans also)
Ram: 2x 1GB Kingston DDR 400
Graphics: Saphhire Radeon HD2600 Pro AGP 512mb
Sound: onboard AC97' compatable with HRTF virtual surround 
(uses calculations to simulate your ear, so instead of a million speakers, you only need two. You only have 2 ears right?)

This rig has served me well, the presscott was a bit of a bother to keep cool, but after alot of the case modifications I managed to get it to run at 60ÂºC at 100%. I can run the orange box games at 1280x960 with everything on high and 4xAF and 4xAA at a good frame rates and never drop below 40fps.

The most I've had the Presscott up to was 96ÂºC, at which point the computer was still running as if nothing was wrong. I took one look at the temp monitor and went "HOLY SH@#!!!" and shut it down with the hard switch at the back. Still runs like new and this was 2 years ago, before I upgraded it.


----------



## Cornelius (Jul 6, 2008)

CPU:	          Two Intel Xeon 2.8 GHz Quad-Cores
Mainboard:	  Apple MacPro 3.1 Mainboard
HD:             500GB and 250 GB
RAM:           4 GB
Monitor:       24" Hyundai W240D
Graphiccard: NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT
Soundcard:	  Onboard Realtek HD Audio


----------



## TheRedRaptor (Jul 10, 2008)

It keeps Evolving!!

The Blue Baby: Mark Three/ Mark III Vista BB
Builder: me

    * â€¢ Case: Antec Super lanboy
    * â€¢ Motherboard: Abit Ic7
    * â€¢ CPU: Intel Pentium 4 2.8GHz Northwood. Cooled by an Zalman 9500LED
    * â€¢ ODD: 1 LITE-ON DVD writer
    * â€¢ HDD: 1 80GB Western Digital Caviar and 3 40GB Seagate Barracudas
    * â€¢ RAM: 2.0Gb of Corsair XMS 3200 DDR at timings of 2-3-2-5
    * â€¢ VPU: Powercolor X1950Pro AGP
    * â€¢ PSU: 550Watt Thremaltake
    * â€¢ Sound: Audgy 2 Value
    * Microsoft Windows XP Pro Service Pack Three
    * Now dual booting Vista Business Service Pack One


----------



## Runefox (Jul 15, 2008)

*Case*
Antec Nine Hundred Series

*Motherboard*
Gigabyte GA-Z77X UP5 TH/LGA-1155

*CPU*
Intel Coreâ„¢ i7 3770K 3.50GHz w/8MB L3 Cache

*Storage*

Intel 120GB 320 Series SSD SATA 3Gb/s (System)
2x Seagate Barracuda 3TB SATA 6Gb/s Hard Drive w/64MB Cache in RAID 0 (Games)
2x Western Digital 1002FAEX 1TB SATA 6Gb/s Hard Drive w/64MB Cache (Scratch / storage)
*Optical*

LG GSA-H62N 20x SATA "Super Multi" DVD Burner
LG GH20NS15 20x SATA "Super Multi" DVD Burner
*RAM*
16GB (4x4GB) Corsair XMS3 Dominator CMP8GX3M2A1600C9 DDR3-1600/PC3-12800 @ 9-9-9-24

*Video*
EVGA GeForce 680 Classified 4GB

*PSU*
Corsair TX750W 750W Continuous (Single 60A 12V rail)

*Audio
*Auzentech X-Fi Prelude 7.1
*
OS
*Windows 8.1 Pro 64-bit
*
Display*

3x Dell Ultrasharp U2711 (2560x1440@60Hz, 1000:1 static / 6ms grey to grey / 10-bit per channel colour (limited to 8 by graphics card) / 4-port USB 2.0 port + card reader / 100% sRGB, 96% Adobe RGB, 110% NTSC gamut)
3x Atdec Levitate Black monitor arm mounts
*Speakers/Headsets*

AudioEngine 5+ flat-response powered stereo speakers
Sennheiser PC-360 gaming headset
Sennheiser Momentum headphones
Audio Technica ATH-M50 Studio Monitors
*Mouse/Input*

Logitech G700s wireless gaming mouse
Artisan Shiden-Kai XSOFT mouse mat
Wacom Intuos4 Small 6" x 4" Graphics Tablet (Pen+Mouse)
Sony DualShock 3 via Bluetooth
Microsoft X-Box 360 Wireless Limited Edition Controller Chrome Red
Microsoft X-Box 360 Wireless Controller Black (x2)
Nintendo Wiimote via Bluetooth
Razer Onza Tournament Edition USB
*Keyboard*
Das Keyboard Professional Silent

*Network*

BellAliant FibreOp 175mbps Download / 30mbps Upload, no cap


----------



## Arkolyte (Jul 16, 2008)

Gigabyte GA-M57SLI-S4 Motherboard
AMD Athlon 64 X2 6400+
OCZ Vindicator 150x150x90mm Heatsink w/120mm fan
Windows Vista Home Premium 64-bit
4GB (1GBx4) G-Skill RAM
2x MSI nVidia 8800 GTS 320MB running in SLI
Samsung 250GB HDD
Western Digital Caviar SE 250GB HDD
Apevia X-Cruiser Case
KINGWIN ABT-600MA1S 600W ATX 12V Ver.2.2 Power Supply
Some HP DVD-R Combo Drive
And shitloads of glowy blue fans, LEDs and cold cathodes.


----------



## Sova_13 (Jul 16, 2008)

Cpu: Intel quad core q6600 (2.4 GHz clocked to 3.0 GHz)
MB: Asus P5N32-SLI Premium (it sucks, cpu is unstable at 3.0GHz)
Graphic: Gigabyte 8800 GT with new zalman cooler, clocked
Ram: 2 GB DDR2 Kingston
HD: Seagate 750 GB and 37.5 GB Raptor 10k RPM
Case: NZXT Apollo silver
Zalman 7700Cu for cpu cooler, almost 2lb of Cu
power: nVidia black diamond 650W
DVDRW is lightscribe from LiteOn
Sound: Creative sound blaster x-fi xtreme audio
Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster 970p
I also have acessories for case like 2 blue neon lights and led fan, also have revoltec fan in front that writes text and teperature on propellers


----------



## Dragonego (Jul 16, 2008)

Vidcard: 2x Nvidia 8600 GT 512 Mb (SLI)
Motherboard: Asus P5K Pro
Ram: Corsair 3Gb DDR2 800
CPU Intel Q6600 Quad (4x 2.4Ghz)
HDD: 1x Seagate 320Gb, 1x Seagate 250Gb.
Sound: Intergrated High-Def 8.1 Surround
PSU: Thermaltake 450W

Monitor: Samsung 22" Widescreen (1680x1050)
Keyboard & Mouse: Microsoft G5 Gaming Mouse and G15 Gaming Keyboard.
Sound (Speakers): Logitech 5.1 Surround.


----------



## Drake_Husky (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm really slackin need a new machine. Here's what I use for now:

Dell Inspiron 6400
Intel Centrino Duo 2.0Ghz 
HDD: 1x 100 gig Hitachi 5400 RPM SATA
Ram: 2 Gigs Corsair DDR2 677Mhz 
Sound: Integrated SigmaTel
Video: ATI x1300 256mb PCI-E card

Nothing grand, would love a new system, got no where to put it right now.


----------



## ciaron (Jul 19, 2008)

Easy enough... not very new, but it works lol 
Video Card and memory:
   [FONT=&quot]    NVIDIA GeForce 8600 GTS
[/FONT]  [FONT=&quot]       Memory: 1264 MB

[/FONT]  [FONT=&quot]Monitor: 
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]   Samsung SyncMaster 2232BW Plus,SyncMaster Magic CX2232GW(Digital)[/FONT]
Sound Card: Creative X-fi Xtreme Gaming 

Harddrive: Hitachi 114GB and Samsung 111Gb
Motherboard: Asus M2N E-SLI 

Ram: 2GB generic company
CPU: AMD Athlon dualcore processor 3800+ ~2.0ghz
PSU: Xion 600 watts
Human interface:
Microsoft wireless entertainment keyboard and mouse 8000
OS: Windows Vista Ultimate
Case:












[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## Vesuro (Jul 20, 2008)

lol @ the people who are blatantly lying and posting specs which aren't possible ^^

--

*Processor: *AMD Phenom 9600 Black Edition
*Memory: *2x Crucial Ballistix Tracer 2048MB DDR II Module @ 1067MHz 
*Hard Drive: *2x Western Digital 500GB (RAID-1 Configuration)
*Graphics Card: *NVIDIA GeForce 8600GT 1024MB
*Power Supply Unit: *950W OCZ
*Operating System: *Windows XP Professional - Service Pack 3

*Sound Card: *Creative SoundBlaster X-Fi Fatal1ty Champion Series
*Speakers: *Logitech Z-5500 5.1 System
*Headphones: *Sennheiser HD650s

*Keyboard:* Logitech Wave Keyboard
*Mouse: *Logitech 2200 dpi Laser Mouse
*Camera: *Nokia N95 8GB
*Optical: *Pioneer BD-202 Blu-Ray Disc Reader

*Monitor:* ACER 22" Grade A 1680x1050 & Philips 50" 1080p Plasma 1920 x 1080
*Other: *1.1kW Uninterruptable Power Supply


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 20, 2008)

yak said:


> I would definitely get something more powerful for a video card, but so far ATI has failed to deliver something I would be willing to buy without a second thought.


The ATI 4850 and 4870 are those cards now.


----------



## Neybulot (Jul 21, 2008)

*Processor*: AMD Athlon 64 3200+ 2.20GHz
* Motherboard*: K8N Neo3-F
* Video Card*: NVIDIA GeForce 8400 GS
* RAM*: G.SKILL DDR400 2 GB
* Drives*: 160 GB SATA, CD-ROM, and DVD Burner
* Keyboard*: USB PlayStation 2 Keyboard
* Mouse*: Logitech iFeel MouseMan
Monitor: NEC MultiSync A500+ (15" CRT)
* Sound Card*: Realtek AC'97 Audio
* OS*: Windows XP Media Center 2005 Edition and Ubuntu 8.04 KDE4 Hardy Heron
* Speakers*: Kinyo Game Zone 2.1 Speakers
* Fans*: 1 with case, 1 side-fan, and a Zalman CNPS7000B-ALCU processor fan
* Case*: Rosewill R6421-P BK ATX Mid Tower
* Power Supply*: Corsair CMPSU-450VS 450W

Yes, I know it's terrible. But at least it plays The Orange Box games on the highest settings.


----------



## ZentratheFox (Jul 26, 2008)

ZentratheFox said:


> Damn, I haven't spent money on my computer in a good while...
> 
> My Hoss (for home):
> AMD Opteron 180 (Dual Core) <-- IN THE MAIL
> ...



My newly rebuilt system is as follows...

*Processor:* AMD Opteron 180 (2.6Ghz)
*Mainboard:* ASUS A8R-MVP
*Graphics:* 2x ATi Radeon HD4850 running Crossfire
*Memory:* 4x 1GB PC3200 OCZ Platinum XTC (2-3-2-5)
*Hard Drive:* 320GB Seagate SATA 3GB/s (Perpendicular Recording)
*Optical Drives:* LiteOn SATA DVD-RAM w/ Lightscribe | Pioneer DVD-RW
*Audio Card:* Creative X-Fi XtremeMusic
*Power Supply:* Corsair VX550W (41A@12V)
*Monitor:* 19" Acer LCD | 17" Dell CRT
*Speakers:* Regent HT-391 5.1 Surround
*Chassis:* Coolermaster Centurion 530
*Keyboard:* Logitech G15v2
*Mouse:* Logitech MX518
*Operating System:* Microsoft Windows XP Professional SP3

*Upcoming Changes:* Chassis will be Lian Li Midtower, OS will be x64, adding another Seagate 320GB drive running mirrored.


----------



## yak (Jul 27, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> The ATI 4850 and 4870 are those cards now.



Yeah, if I can find them on sale here. That's going to be a problem, as it always is.


----------



## Sova_13 (Jul 27, 2008)

Just do this to pc when it won't work (NOTE: it's just a demo, that pc did work but it was 286 pc) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OziXk_adsDA , only if link works


----------



## Draxaan (Jul 31, 2008)

CPU: AMD Phenom 2.5GHz Quad-Core 9850 Black Edition
GPU: ATI Radeon HD 3870 Toxic Edition 512MB
Mobo: ECS A780GM-A AM2+/AM2 AMD 780G HDMI ATX AMD Motherboard
HD: 750GB
OD: CD+-/DVD+-RW w/ Lightscribe
PSU: 1200W
RAM: 2GB

Don't really need a sound card, onboard 5.1 surround sound (or a graphics card for that matter, ATI Radeon HD 3200 onboard). Now if I can just figure out how to make the onboard GPU run in CrossFire with my HD3870....


----------



## DesertYote (Aug 3, 2008)

CPU - Intel Core 2 Quad at 2.4GHz
MOBO - NVIDIA nForce 680i SLI
GPU - Dual GeForce 8800 GTX's
RAM - 4GB + 2GB (ReadyBoost Backup)
HD(s) - 1x250GB, 1x750GB for appx 1TB total
OS - Windows Vista Home Premium SP1 64-bit

'Yote


----------



## Ares Dauphin (Aug 4, 2008)

CPU - Intel Core Quad2 Q9450 @ 2.66Ghz
Motherboard - ASUSTeK Computer Inc. P5E-VM DO
GPU - NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTS 512
RAM - 8 GB of DDR2
HDs - 2 Internal 1TB Hitachi Drive plus 1 1TB LaCie 1 750MB and 1 250MB Digital research external HDs.
OS - Window's Vista Home Premium.


----------



## HyPerRifiC (Aug 8, 2008)

CPU - Intel Q6600 @ 3.0Ghz
Mobo - P5N-E Sli
GPU - ATI HD 4870 512MB
RAM - 2GB DDR2 800Mhz
HD's - A 200GB and a 300GB both S-ATA (soon to be one 500gb Samsung F1)
PSU - Hiper 580 Watt 
CPU cooler - Thermalright ultra 120 extreme 
Case - Antec P182
OS - Windows Vista Home Premium


----------



## ShadowDragonz (Aug 11, 2008)

Motherboard - ASUS P5K-E 
CPU - Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 2.4GHz (Too lazy to OC)
GPU - BFG NVIDIA GeForce 8600 GTS OC2 256MB PCIe with ThermoIntelligence
RAM- Corsair 4 GB DDR2 400 MHz 4-4-4-12
HD - (Interface: ATA SATA-II) Western Digital 500 GB 7200 RPM / Hitachi 320 GB 7200 RPM
PSU - CoolerMaster 550W
Sound Card - Onboard 7.1
SD - 2x LG CD+-RW/DVD+-RW w/ Lightscribe & Super Multi
CPU Cooler - Zalman CNPS9700 LED
Sound System - Logitech X-530
Mouse - Logitech LX7 Cordless Optical
Case - MGE XG Dragon ATX Black (Hawt! *drools*)
OS - Microsoft Windows XP Professional SP3


YAY for my crappy computer! (It just looks hawt :3)


----------



## nicorahiah (Aug 19, 2008)

.


----------



## Foamy (Aug 20, 2008)

Mother board:nVidia nForce4
Memory: 2x 1GB DDR2 PC2-6400(400MHz)
CPU: AMD Athlon 64 x2 4200+
Video Card: nVidia GeForce 7950 GT
Hard Drive: 500GB SATA!!!
OS: Windows XP Pro SP3
CASE: ultra GRID


----------



## Kingfisher (Sep 8, 2008)

Case: Antec 900 (Airbrushed muhahaha)
CPU: Intel Q6600 at 3GHz
Mobo: eVGA 680i Sli with industrial-caps
RAM: 4GB DDR2 Patriot at 1000MHz
HD: 2x Seagate 500GB drives in RAID 0
GPU: 2x eVGA 8800GT in SLi
Optical: Blu-Ray ROM
PSU: 900 Watts
Monitor: Mitsubishi WD-73733 / crappy old Emachines CRT
Input: Belkin N52te

On Vista :-|


----------



## nek0chan (Sep 9, 2008)

i got an 
intel core 2 6600 2.4ghz overclocked to 3.6ghz and i it didn't burn out yet
Massive heat sink that looks like a butterfly. forgot what its called
4 gigs of ram. 
nvidia 7600gt
Asus mother board (forgot most of my internals)
500g of HD i don't know my RPMs
and a bit more but i'm lazy

oh yea Vista works fine on it, i've never had a problem w/ vista other than on my Asus G1-s
which over heats and i have to recover windows.

my laptop is a stock asus g1-s  i wish i had 3 gigs of ram but 2 are fine


----------



## headmasterfox (Sep 24, 2008)

Main Box:
2.60Ghz AMD Athlon 64 X2 (dual core) +5000 1MB cache
2,000Mhz fsb
4GB DDR2 at 800Mhz
120GB HDD 42,000RPM
Windows XP Home sp3
GeForce Video card (intergraded)
GeForce Sound Card (intergraded)
Linksys 54MB/sec G-draft Wi-Fi card
DVD+/-RW DL Lightscribe

Secondary Computer (laptop, most used)
2.0Ghz AMD Turion X2 64 Mobile Technology 60TL
2GB DDR2 800Mhz
160GB HDD 42,000RPM
Windows Vista Premium SP1
(fsb not avalible)
DVD+/-RW DL/CD combo
300MB/sec N-Draft Wi-Fi card
1270x800 anti-glare screen
AVerMedia AVerTV Hybrid NanoExpress MTVHBNOER ExpressCard / 54mm Interface TV tuner
Build-in webcam

Test computer (used to text modern computer components)
1.70Ghz single core Intel Celeron 256kb cache
512MB DDR (speed not avalible, update later)
20GB HDD 42,000RPM
Windows Vista Ultimate SP1 32bit/64bit
Video Card (intergraded, not sure what maker)
Sound (intergraded, not sure what maker)
100/10MB/sec Intergraded Network card

Secondary Test computer: (for testing more out of date components)
450Mhz Intel Pentium 2 256KB cache
640MB DIMM 300Mhz
(FSB not avalible)
10GB HDD 
No OS Currently. Usually: Windows 98SE, Linux, Windows server 2003, Windows XP Home SP2, Windows XP Pro Essentials v1.1
CD-ROM and DVD-ROM drives
Video/sound intergraded
10MB/sec Eithernet/BNC NIC

Moblie computer: (retired)
Palm LifeDrive Mobile Manager (2005)
416Mhz Intel Xscale processor
64MB RAM
4GB HDD
Palm Garnet 5
SD/SDIO/MMC card (supports upto 4GB cards)
Bluetooth 1.1
B-Draft Wi-Fi
Infared
320x480 TFT LCD
3 hour battery

Well thats about it. I'll update it later on when I found out some more spects on them. I have many other PCs including 2 Macs that I don't really use. Well hope you enjoy my long list of parts.


P.S. After SP1 for Vista came out, I have never had a major problem with Vista, just a few small ones but they dont' really bother me. It's mostly compatability issues with the frequency adjuster Vista uses for power save, Dells Mobos don't seem to like it on high proformance when you unplug the computer and then plug it back in. Easy fix for this issues if any of you are having this problem with any other laptop with Vista. Before unplugging make sure power is set to Power Save before plugging and unplugging your laptop or your CPU will stall while plugged in. It will return to normal while it's unplugged but as long as it's on it won't when you plug it back in. Easy fix, just hybernate your laptop and then while its out plug it in and wake it up. Do not put in sleep mood or the problem will persist.


----------



## Bladekitty (Oct 3, 2008)

Case: Gigabyte Aurora 3d 570
PSU: Gigabyte Odin 550W
Mobo: Gigabyte EP43-DS3R
RAM: 2x1GB Transcend aXe DDR2-800
CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo e8500 @ stock 3.16GHz (damn mobo has issues with OCing)
Gfx card: Asus Geforce 9800GTX 512MB
Monitor: LG L1970HR 19" LCD
Mouse: Logitech G5
Keyboard: Logitech, but nevertheless Generic el-cheapo 
OS: Windows Vista Ultimate 32-bit


----------



## Otava Panthar (Oct 21, 2008)

Here's all the info of my rig, directly from my Xfire-site:

Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4600+, MMX, 3DNow (2 CPUs), ~2.4GHz
Memory: 2048MB RAM
Hard Drive: 1 TB Total (150 GB SATA internal  + 600 GB and 500GB external ones)
Video Card: ATI Radeon X1950 GT
Monitor: BenQ T221WA
Sound Card: Sound Blaster Audigy
Speakers/Headphones: Creative HS-600 Headset
Keyboard: Logitech G11
Mouse: Logitech USB Optical Wheel Mouse
Mouse Surface: Blue matt with wrist rest.
Operating System: Windows XP Home Edition (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 3 (2600.xpsp.080413-2111)
Motherboard: Asus M2N

This is my first "self-build" computer and I'm really proud of him. ^_^
Someday I'm going to get a better video card that is >ATI 4000HD edition, especially since I want to use GPU to fold too.


----------



## ZentratheFox (Oct 21, 2008)

NEW SHYTE

My new rig, called _Blackfox_:
*Proc:* AMD Athlon64 5400+ Black Edition (stock for now, rig's new)
*Mobo: *MSI K9A2 Platinum
*RAM: *2x 2GB G.Skill DDR2-1000 (5-5-5-15)
*Video: *2x ATi Radeon HD4850's in Crossfire (700/1050)
*Disks:* 4x 500GB Seagate 7200.10 in RAID10
*Optical :* 2x LiteON DVD-RAM SATA w/ Lightscribe
*PSU:* Corsair VX550W
*Audio:* SB X-Fi XtremeMusic
*OS:* Windows XP Professional x64
*Case:* Coolermaster CM590
*Keyboard:* Logitech G15v2
*Mouse:* Logitech MX518

And if you want my dedicated server specs...
*Proc:* Intel Pentium 4HT 3.2Ghz
*Mobo: *ABIT SG72
*RAM: *2x 512MB PC3200
*Video: *nVidia GeForce4 MX440
*Disks:* 320GB Seagate
*Optical :* Generic CD-ROM
*PSU:* Corsair VX450W
*Audio:* Integrated
*OS:* Windows XP Professional
*Case:* Generic ATX case
*Keyboard:* IBM Ol' School
*Mouse:* Microsoft Generic IntelliMouse
This shyte runs a full quality Vent server as well as hosts VulpVibe Radio 24/7. Hooray 20Mbps concurrent fiber connection!


----------



## RaptorArts (Nov 19, 2008)

I built my pc earlier this year so this is the specs on mine:

Microsoft Windows XP Home edition
AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual
Core Processor 5600+
GeForce 8600 oc
2.81 GHz, 2.00 GB of RAM
over 125 GIG of HD space
Night glow light keyboard and mouse
24" flat screen LCD Samsung monitor

Of course I bought all this stuff when I was working 50 hours or so a week LOL


----------



## jagdwolf (Nov 28, 2008)

Coolermaster 830 Evolution Nvidia Edition Case 
Coolermaster 850 PSU 
Evga 680i MB 
QX6700 Extreme Quad Core 
Corsair Dominator DNX PC8500 (4gig) 
BFG Factory Cooled GTX8800 
HT Omega Striker 7.1 Sound Card (since the board does not support front case mic) 
WD Raptor 150 Sata 
WD Caviar 160 Sata 
Plextor PX775SA DVD reader writer yada yada yada 
FLOPPY DRIVE! 
4 Papst 18db fans 
1 Coolermaster 20db fan 

The rig is Dual Loop cooled w/ 
Loop 1: Black Ice Extreme GTX 240 rad with a D5 variable speed pump Vid and Southbridge (680i modified Danger Den Block on the southbridge) Rad under the case using factory holes 
Loop 2: Black Ice Extreme GTX 120 rad with a D5 variable speed pump, Quad Core and Northbridge (standard 680i Danger Den block on the northbridge) Rad goes through the MB tray and is attacked to the case fan knock out of the MB tray 

G15 Keyboard and Marble track mouse.

And yes the MB is inverted and those fans are on the bottom. some changes to come in Febuary of 09.  And yep I built it btw.


----------



## Tigre (Nov 30, 2008)

Desktop:

3.60 P4 with HT (lol)
3GB 533 DDR2
1TB HDD
512MB Nvidia 8800GT
Dual DVD Burners
Soundblaster Card
Windows XP Media Center 2005

Laptop:

2.4 Core2
4GB 667 DDR2
320GB 7200RPM
256 Nvidia 8600GT
BluRay Read/Write
Windows Vista Premium


----------



## kevVral (Dec 7, 2008)

Alienware Laptop Area-51 m9750

Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T7200 @ 2.00GHz
2GB RAM
Video Card: NVIDIA Quadro FX 1600M 512MB
HDD: 160GB 7200 rpm
Optical: DVD RW +- DL
OS: WinXP PRO & Ubuntu 8.10

That's the main specs...


----------



## xjrfang (Dec 9, 2008)

My computer is a sweet gaming machine, also great for video and photowork.
its an intel Quad Xeon Cpu, 2.66ghz / core, 4gb DDr2 OCZ Reaper ram built in heatsinks, XFX geforce 8800gtx, alphadog edition. Asus p5k mobo. vista 64 bit and dual boot xp 64 bit.

then i got my laptop, a stock gateway p7811-fx, added a 60gb SSD drive.
dualcore, 2.26ghz
4gb ddr3 ram
Geforce 9800M 512mb dedicated
vista 64 bit


----------



## Vontagon (Dec 31, 2008)

Well, I'm very technical about my computer builds, so there's loads of information here.

*Operating System*: Windows Vista 64-Bit Ultimate SP1 (Secondary Boot: Windows XP SP2 64-bit)
*Case*: Antec 900
*Power Supply Unit*: Thermaltake Toughpower 850w 
*MotherBoard*: eVGA nForce 780i SLI
*MotherBoard North-Bridge Heatsink/Fan*: Modded ~ 60mm SilenX silent fan
*Central Processing Unit*: Intel Core 2 Duo Wolfdale e8400 (3.6ghz | 1.2375 vCore | 1.3 VCC)
*Central Processing Unit Heatsink/Fan*: Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro 92mm
*Random-Access Memory*: Mushkin 4gb (2x2gb) DDR2-800 (5-4-4-12 | 800mhz | 1.8v)
*Graphics Processing Unit*: 2x eVGA 8800GT Overclocked ~ modded-cooling (650/1900/1620mhz)
*Main/Primary Hard Drive*: Seagate Barracude 7200.10 250gb 
*Storage/Secondary Hard Drive*: Seagate Barracuda 7200.11 500gb
*Optical Drives*: 2x Samsung Super Writemaster DVD/CD-ROM/Burner
*Display*: Gateway 24" LCD @ 1920x1200

Hopefully one day soon I'll upgrade my GPU setup out of SLI and into a single, more powerful GPU.


----------



## Pyrodemonfox (Jan 3, 2009)

*Case:*  Thermaltake Armor JR.
*Motherboard:*  Nvidia Nforce 780i SLI
*Video Card:*  BFG Nvidia Gforce 9800+ GTX
*OS:*  Windows XP Professional SP3
*Sound Card:*  Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Xtreme Gamer 
*RAM:*  2x Corsair Dominator 2gig DDR2 w/ Fan Cover
*HDD:*  130 Gig Western Digital
*Monitor*:  22" SAMSUNG SyncMaster 225bw
*Keyboard:*  Logitech G15 version 2
*Mouse:*  Logitech MX620 Wireless (Hate It!)<Soon to Get Razer Lachesis>
*Speakers:*  Logitech X-240
*Power Supply Unit:*  BFGtech 1000watt
*CPU:*  Intel Core 2 Duo
*Optical Drives:* 2x Samsung Super Writemaster DVD/CD-ROM/Burner
Looking into Getting a 2nd *BFG Nvidia Gforce 9800+ GTX*

Tell Me what you think.

P.S. YES I did it all myself


----------



## Adak Puppy (Jan 7, 2009)

Built it myself.

Case: Apevia X-Superalien ATX, green aluminum
MoBo: Bio-Star GF8200 AM2
Vid. Card: Evga GeForce 8800 GT
Sound: On-Board Realtek, nothin fancy there, I run it through the surround sound
O/S: Vista Ultimate
Ram: Corsair Dominator 4GB (4 x 1GB) DDR2 1066
HDD: 1) Western Digital Caviar 500GB
        2) Western Digital Caviar 250GB
P.S.U.: Thermaltake Toughpower 750Watt
C.P.U.: AMD Athalon 6400+ Windsor 3.2GHz Dual-Core
Optic. Drives: 2 Samsung DVD/CD burners
I also have a Rosewill All-in-one Card Reader/Floppy Drive
Running dual 18 inch monitors, one's from an old e-machine and I couldn't tell ya whare I got the other one.
Oh, and I got a LOUD Vantec 80mm case fan


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 7, 2009)

built it myself:

case: no-name 29.99bucks from ebay XD came with a good PS and looked kinda good to me so i didnt care
mainboard: asrock dual sata II
vid. card: powercoler radeon 1950gt
sound: terratec aureon 5.1 fun
OS: XP home
ram: 2 gigs ddr1
HDD1: dont know the brand anymore... 40gb IDE
HDD2: same here... 250gb SATA II
CPU: AMD64 X2 4200+, 2x2.8ghz
opt. drive1: DVD drive from my old fujitsu siemens PC
opt. drive2: CD/RW burner, also from old PC

peripherals:
mouse: logitech G5
keyboard: genius ergomedia 700
headphones: sennheiser HD 212PRO

thats pretty much it, im not that much of a PC gamer anymore^^ but must games run pretty smooth, its an ok machine for me


----------



## Mercy (Jan 8, 2009)

Just built this two months or so ago:

*Operating System*: Windows Vista 64-Bit Business SP1
*Case*: Thermaltake Lanbox Lite
*Power Supply Unit*: Antec Signature 650W 
*MotherBoard*: Intel DQ45CB
*Central Processing Unit*: Intel Core 2 Duo Wolfdale E8500 3.16 Ghz
*Central Processing Unit Heatsink/Fan*: Zalman 8000 92mm
*Random-Access Memory*: OCZ 8GB (4x2 GB) DDR2-800 (5-5-5-15 | 2.1v)
*Graphics Processing Unit*: eVGA 9800 GT w/512 MB GDDR3
*Main/Primary Hard Drive*: Western Digital Caviar 640 GB 7200 RPM (SATA 3.0)
*Storage/Secondary Hard Drive*: Western Digital Passport Essential 500 GB 5400 RPM (USB 2.0)
*Optical Drives*: LG 22X DVDÂ±R DVD Burner with LightScribe (SATA 3.0)
*Display*: Acer x193w 19" LCD 1680x1050
*Interface Devices*: Logitech G5 Mouse, Razer Tarantula Keyboard, Wacom Graphire4 Tablet

Not really the most powerful, quiet, or coolest system ever, but it runs games like a dream compared to my laptop:

*Operating System*: Windows XP Professional SP3
*Case*:  HP zd8000 Laptop
*Power Supply Unit*: 135W Power Brick 
*MotherBoard*: N/A
*Central Processing Unit*: Intel Pentium 4 Prescott 3.0 Ghz w/HT
*Central Processing Unit Heatsink/Fan*: N/A
*Random-Access Memory*: Crucial 2GB (2x1GB) DDR2 PC-2400
*Graphics Processing Unit*: ATI Radeon Mobility X600 w/256 MB Dedicated Memory
*Main/Primary Hard Drive*: Toshiba 80GB 5400 RPM
*Optical Drives*: 48x CD Burner/DVD reader
*Display*: 17.0" WXGA TFT LCD ViewBright 1440 x 900
*Interface Devices*: Keyboard w/numpad, touchpad


----------



## ZentratheFox (Jan 25, 2009)

ZentratheFox said:


> *old stuff*



MOAR NEW

Blackfox 2.0
*Proc:* AMD Phenom X4 940
*Mobo: *MSI K9A2 Platinum
*RAM: *4x 2GB G.Skill DDR2-1000 (5-5-5-15)
*Video: *2x ATi Radeon HD4850's in Crossfire (700/1050)
*Monitor: *2x 22" Acer V223w LCD
*Disks:* 4x 500GB Seagate 7200.10 in RAID10, 1x 320GB Seagate FreeAgent
*Optical :* 2x LiteON DVD-RAM SATA w/ Lightscribe
*PSU:* Corsair VX550W
*Audio:* SB X-Fi XtremeMusic
*Speakers: *CyberAcoustics A-3780RB 2.1 180W
*OS:* Windows Vista Ultimate 64
*Case:* Coolermaster CM590
*Keyboard:* Logitech G15v2
*Mouse:* Logitech MX518

HTPC
*Proc:* AMD Opteron 148
*Mobo: *ASUS A8V-VM SE
*RAM: *2x 1GB G.Skill DDR400
*Video: *ATi Radeon 3450 w/ HDMI Out
*Monitor: *32" Sharp 720p LCD via HDMI
*Disks:* 250GB Seagate 7200.10
*Optical :* Sony BD-ROM SATA
*PSU:* Corsair CX400W
*Audio:* SB X-Fi 7.1
*Speakers: *Logitech Z-5500 5.1
*OS:* Windows Vista Ultimate
*Case:* Generic HTPC mATX
*Keyboard:* Microsoft Wireless
*Mouse:* Microsoft Wireless


----------



## Lurgen Gaato (Jan 27, 2009)

Built my self:

*Case:* Antec Sonata III Miditower
*Operating System:*                  Windows XP Professional
*MotherBoard**:* Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
*Processor:* Intel Core2 Duo CPU     E6550  @ 2.33GHz
*Memory:* 2046MB RAM
*Hard Drive:*  About 1,7 TB 
*Video Card: *NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT 
*Monitor:* Samsung SyncMaster T220 
*Sound Card:* Realtek HD
*Keyboard: *Microsoft reclusa
*Mouse:* Microsoft IntelliMouse Explorer 3.0
*Mouse Surface:* Mousepad | GLASS | 2nd.EDITION


----------



## Thecopperhead (Jan 27, 2009)

I got a IBM Thinkpad R51 #1830

CPU: 1.5GHz 
*HDD: Western Digital 160Gb hard drive
*RAM: two 1Gb Crucial (PC 2700) 333 sticks
Video: ATI Mobility Radeon 9000 (crappy 32Mb 'sad face')
Driver: CD-RW/DVD-ROM drive
Net: 10/100/1000 Ethernet port (maybe, my router is old so I cant test it's speed.) 
Other: 1394 port (can someone tell me what this is for?)

I know this is slow to today's laptops but hey "I got this laptop for ONLY $150 off of eBay"!

 *Upgraded


----------



## An Theris (Jan 27, 2009)

Well, since I got a new PC recently, I'm gonna share my specs with you.
First, my old gaming and everything system:

*EVA*
Samsung R50 (Laptop)
*CPU*: Pentium M 1,73 Ghz
*RAM*: 1024 MiB
*HDD*: 64,2 GiB PATA
*Graphics*: ATI Mobility Radeon X700
Sound, Network and all that: onboard
*OS*: used to be Win XP Pro, is now Ubuntu 8.10

and my new one, a "normal" PC (normal as in: not portable):

*CABAL*
*Case*: yes (some Midi Tower)
*CPU*: Core 2 Duo (E8500) 3,16 Ghz
*RAM*: 4096 MiB
*HDD*: 640 GB SATA
*Graphics*: GeForce GTX 260 (896 MB RAM)
*LAN*: 1GBit
*Monitor*: LG 22" TFT
*Keyboard*: ZBoard Gaming Keyboard
*Mouse*: Logitech MX 518
*OS*: Win XP Pro x64 (once it starts to cause troubles, I'll upgrade to Vista Bussiness x64)


----------



## Wild_Wolf (Jan 29, 2009)

Manufacturer:                  MICRO-STAR INTERNATIONAL CO.,LTD  Processor:                  Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU    Q6600  @ 2.40GHz (4 CPUs), ~2.4GHz
   Memory:                  8190MB RAM
   Hard Drive:                  1 TB Total
   Video Card:                  NVIDIA GeForce 8600 GTS
   Monitor:                  ACER P244W (Analog)
   Sound Card:                  Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio)
                        Speakers/Headphones:                  Logitech 5.1 surround sound system
 Keyboard:                  Saitek Eclipse
 Mouse:                  Logitech G5

  Operating System:                  Windows Vistaâ„¢ Home Premium (6.0, Build 6001) Service Pack 1 (6001.vistasp1_gdr.080917-1612)

  Computer Case:                  NZXT


----------



## Charybdis (Feb 2, 2009)

Click to view full size!
*Bro's Rig:*
CASE: gigabyte 3d aurora
Motherboard: Ep35 ds3r
GPU: Gigabyte 4870 w/ zalman fan
CPU: E8400 @ 4.3ghz 1.5vcore
RAM: 6gb ddr2 (have put 4g teemxtreem dark in since this pic)
Moniter: Benq e2200hd
PSU: cm550w
KB: Sidewinder x6
Mouse: G7
*My Rig:*
Case: Haf 932
Motherboard: Asus p6t
GPU: GTX 295
CPU: i7 920 @ 3
Ram 6g Xms3 ddr3 1600
Moniter: Benq g2400wd + LG l1410s
PSU: HX620
KB: sidewinderx6
Mouse MX revolution
waiting on my 1366 bracket for my fuzion v2 so using a noctua for now
(really need to stop blowin all my cash on the lastest hardware (everything is expensive in australia:S)  can't even afford a movie ticket)


----------



## ZentratheFox (Feb 10, 2009)

Nice i7 rig!! SLI that 295!! You may want to tidy up those cables though...


Blackfox [Dragon] - No changes, just posted for pics.
*Proc:* AMD Phenom X4 940
*Mobo: *MSI K9A2 Platinum
*RAM: *4x 2GB G.Skill DDR2-1000 (5-5-5-15)
*Video: *2x ATi Radeon HD4850's in Crossfire (700/1050)
*Monitor: *2x 22" Acer V223w LCD
*Disks:* 4x 500GB Seagate 7200.10 in RAID10, 1x 320GB Seagate FreeAgent
*Optical :* 2x LiteON DVD-RAM SATA w/ Lightscribe
*PSU:* Corsair VX550W
*Audio:* SB X-Fi XtremeMusic
*Speakers: *CyberAcoustics A-3780RB 2.1 180W
*OS:* Windows Vista Ultimate 64
*Case:* Coolermaster CM590
*Keyboard:* Logitech G15v2
*Mouse:* Logitech MX518








------------------------------------------

HTPC - Platform update!
*Proc:* AMD Athlon64 X2 5400+ BE
*Mobo: *Foxconn M61PMV
*RAM: *2x 2GB G.Skill DDR2-800
*Video: *ATi Radeon 3450 w/ HDMI Out
*Monitor: *32" Sharp 720p LCD via HDMI
*Disks:* 250GB Seagate 7200.10
*Optical :* Sony BD-ROM SATA
*PSU:* Corsair CX400W
*Audio:* SB X-Fi 7.1
*Speakers: *Logitech Z-5500 5.1
*OS:* Windows Vista Ultimate
*Case:* Generic HTPC mATX
*Keyboard:* Microsoft Wireless
*Mouse:* Microsoft Wireless








I like taking pictures...  Time for a new camera, though.


----------



## N35544 (Feb 22, 2009)

built in 2006...

Proc-1 AMD 146, socket 940
MB- Asus K8N-DL
RAM- 3x 1 GB Corsair pc3200 ECC
Video-Evga 7950 GT 512 MB OC
Monitor- Vision 17 " LCD
Disks- a 400GB Samsung sata, 400 GB WD sata, 500 GB WD sata
opt- 2 Mad Dog combo drive, 2 Benq combo drive
PSU- Athena Power 500 W
Sound- SB x-fi 7.1
SPKR- Panasonic 5.1
OS- Win XP
3.25 floppy

edit+1 1 TB hdd


----------



## Pyrodemonfox (Feb 24, 2009)

Pyrodemonfox said:


> *Case:*  Thermaltake Armor JR.
> *Motherboard:*  Nvidia Nforce 780i SLI
> *Video Card:*  BFG Nvidia Gforce 9800+ GTX
> *OS:*  Windows XP Professional SP3
> ...


*Update:* 
*Speakers:* Bose Music Monitors
*HDD:* 500gb Western Digital

that is it so far but hoping to get a Bigwater 780e system


----------



## Lulian (Mar 2, 2009)

Intel Core2 Quad CPU Q6600 (2.4GHz)
4 GB's of RAM (Only runs on 3.2 due to Windows XP 32-bit)
EVGA overclocked 512mb 8800 GT
Two 500GB hard drives, linked for raid config (1 terrabyte)
22" LCD widescreen
Windows XP Professional x32


----------



## Lgnoto (Mar 2, 2009)

Not the best machine out there I know, but it gets the job done.
AMD Athlon 64 x2 5000+ overclocked a bit to 2.8
2 GB DDR2 800Mhz dual channel RAM
2 8600 GTS in SLI
600 Watt power supply
150 GB IDE Hard Drive
400 GB Sata Hard Drive
22" LCD Wide screen
Logitech LX7 mouse
And some 8 year old keyboard that came with my first computer (And it's only missing one key, pretty good for what it's been through)
Forgot to mention, Windows XP 32bit


----------



## Kryn (Mar 10, 2009)

Here's my current rig, it'll be a year old in June. Self built of course 

*Proc:* Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E8400 @ 3.00GHz
*Mobo: *GIGABYTE GA-EP35C-DS3R
*RAM: *Mushkin 4GB (2 x 2GB) DDR2 1066
*Video: *MSI NX8800GTS 512MB (G92)
*Disks:* SAMSUNG Spinpoint F1 HD753LJ 750GB
*Optical :* 2x Samsung WriteMaster SH-S202J
*PSU:* Mushkin 55025 580W
*Audio:* Asus Xonar D2X
*OS:* Windows Vista Home Premium 64-bit
*Case:* Antec Nine Hundred
*Keyboard:* Logitech G11
*Mouse:* Logitech MX518
*Monitor:* ViewSonic VA1912wb


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Mar 17, 2009)

I game on a laptop because I'm a tool.

*Proc:* Intel Core 2 Duo p8400 2.16GHz
*RAM:* 4GB DDR3 1066
*Video:* Nvidia GeForce 9800GTS 512MB
*HDD:* 200GB 7200RPM (two partitions because I can't afford a second hard drive)
*OS:* Windows Home Premium 64-bit
*Screen:* 17" Glossy display at 1920x1200


----------



## sirfragalot (Mar 22, 2009)

Built it in July

CPU: Intel Quad Core 2.4 ghz
Memory 2 gig Corsair.
Video: Nvidia 8800 GS (With free cod 4 ).
HDD: 500 GB SATA
OS: Windows 7 Beta / Windows XP 32 bit/ Fluxbuntu (Virtual Machine).
Monitor- Acer P241w.


----------



## Norspe (Mar 30, 2009)

I use the far superior Macintosh computer . With Boot Camp (allows me to run windows on a separate hard drive partition) so I can play all the good games that are only for Windows.

Heres the specs:

*Model* 20-inch iMac 

*OS *Mac OSX 10.5.3 Leopard/Windows XP Home Edition
*
Processor*          2.66GHz Intel Core 2 Duo                          
*
L2 Cache*          6MB Shared                          *

Frontside bus*          1066MHz                          *

Memory*          2GB (two 1GB SO-DIMMs) of 800MHz DDR2 SDRAM*

Hard drive*          320GB Serial ATA; 7200 rpm                          *

Optical drive*          Slot-loading 8x SuperDrive with 4x double-layer burning (DVDÂ±R DL/DVDÂ±RW/CD-RW)                          *

Display*          20-inch (viewable) glossy widescreen TFT active-matrix LCD, 1680 by 1050 pixels, millions of colors                          *

Video*          Built-in iSight; mini-DVI output port with support for DVI, VGA, S-video, and composite video connections via adapter 

*Graphics*          ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT with 256MB of GDDR3 memory                          *

FireWire*          One FireWire 400 and one FireWire 800 port; 7 watts each                           *

USB*          Three USB 2.0 ports on computer; two USB 2.0 ports on keyboard                          *

Audio*          Built-in stereo speakers with 24-watt digital amplifier, built-in microphone, optical digital audio output/headphone out, optical digital audio input/audio line in 

*Ethernet*          Built-in 10/100/1000BASE-T (Gigabit)                          *

Wireless*          Built-in AirPort Extreme (802.11n); built-in Bluetooth 2.1+EDR (Enhanced Data Rate)I know all of my hardware Isn't the best, but it does what is necessary.


----------



## Runefox (Mar 30, 2009)

> ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT with 256MB of GDDR3 memory


This is mean, but this video card is several years old and not really good at playing most games nowadays. Enjoy not being able to upgrade. =3


----------



## Norspe (Mar 30, 2009)

Runefox said:


> This is mean, but this video card is several years old and not really good at playing most games nowadays. Enjoy not being able to upgrade. =3



I don't need anything better than that at the moment, and I _can_ upgrade easily if ever necessary. Don't know where you got your information from but whoever it was, they were wrong. Don't mean to insult you or anything, after all most people don't know much about Macs.


----------



## lilEmber (Mar 30, 2009)

klopp said:


> I don't need anything better than that at the moment, and I _can_ upgrade easily if ever necessary. Don't know where you got your information from but whoever it was, they were wrong. Don't mean to insult you or anything, after all most people don't know much about Macs.



I thought they were unable to be removed and thus unable to be upgraded at all.


----------



## Norspe (Mar 30, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> I thought they were unable to be removed and thus unable to be upgraded at all.



That was just with the earlier models for the iMacs, but not the Mac Pros. And even now the newer iMacs can be upgraded just be taking out a few screws.


----------



## lilEmber (Mar 30, 2009)

klopp said:


> That was just with the earlier models for the iMacs, but not the Mac Pros. And even now the newer iMacs can be upgraded just be taking out a few screws.


Could you link me to exactly what models you're talking about? "Newer" isn't really accurate....


----------



## Dragoneer (Mar 30, 2009)

klopp said:


> That was just with the earlier models for the iMacs, but not the Mac Pros. And even now the newer iMacs can be upgraded just be taking out a few screws.


Yeah, but they're unfortunately extremely limited on what you can upgrade them to. Video/graphics updates aren't exactly on their list.


----------



## Marticus (Mar 30, 2009)

AMD Athlon 64x2 1.8Ghz
4gb geil heatsinc'd RAM
21"Widescreen & HDTV 
9800GTX+
2x 250Gb HDD
External 400Gb HDD
CoolerMaster Case (which works supprisingly well considering im using a 9800!)

Razer Lachesis 3G 4000dpi lazer
some anon subwoofer/speaker setup
senheisser headphones/ desktop mic
Kustom Amp to Line In for Guitar/XLmic input


----------



## Norspe (Mar 31, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> Could you link me to exactly what models you're talking about? "Newer" isn't really accurate....



Any of the aluminum models, from the last 2 generations, are what I'm talking about. And also I did some research about this yesterday, and determined that their were rumors stating it could be replaced. All the information I gave you before was just from those rumors, which were portrayed to me as facts by my dad actually. He usually knows his Mac stuff so I believed him but according to this site (http://www.macupgrades.co.uk/store/machine.php?name=imac-core-duo) Everything can be upgraded _except _the graphics card. It's a good thing I've proven myself wrong, cause now if I ever need to replace my graphics card, I know I will just need to get a new Computer. Thanks to everyone who contradicted me, causing me to discover the truth. :grin:


----------



## Runefox (Mar 31, 2009)

> Mac Pros


Ah, in that case, you've essentially got an extremely expensive, relatively high-end run-of-the-mill PC. But since you said "iMac", I'll have to assume you've got the "Computer-in-a-Monitor" package, in which case, no, you can't upgrade your video.

Also, in an iMac, you can upgrade the optical drive (somewhat), the hard drive (somewhat; Only room for one), the processor (if you can dig it out), and the memory (barely; As I recall, there is one SO-DIMM slot accessible). You cannot upgrade the screen (unless you put the iMac on the floor or something), you cannot upgrade the video adapter, you cannot upgrade the motherboard, you cannot upgrade the power supply, you cannot upgrade the sound adapter, you can't upgrade the WiFi adapter, and you can't add anything PCI. This basically means that you've bought a computer that is guaranteed to be obsolete and/or a paperweight in a year or two, since the hardware can't be upgraded, thus requiring you to go purchase another one, much like Sony's designs.

I should also point out that the iMacs have always been bastards to take apart/put back together. That said, having worked on an aluminum iMac not long ago, its RAM expansion is rather easy to access. I'm rather certain that a CPU upgrade would probably require a "Mac Genius" to take the whole thing apart and put it back together, though, if you want it to look the same as it did before.


----------



## Norspe (Mar 31, 2009)

Runefox said:


> Ah, in that case, you've essentially got an extremely expensive, relatively high-end run-of-the-mill PC. But since you said "iMac", I'll have to assume you've got the "Computer-in-a-Monitor" package, in which case, no, you can't upgrade your video.
> 
> Also, in an iMac, you can upgrade the optical drive (somewhat), the hard drive (somewhat; Only room for one), the processor (if you can dig it out), and the memory (barely; As I recall, there is one SO-DIMM slot accessible). You cannot upgrade the screen (unless you put the iMac on the floor or something), you cannot upgrade the video adapter, you cannot upgrade the motherboard, you cannot upgrade the power supply, you cannot upgrade the sound adapter, you can't upgrade the WiFi adapter, and you can't add anything PCI. This basically means that you've bought a computer that is guaranteed to be obsolete and/or a paperweight in a year or two, since the hardware can't be upgraded, thus requiring you to go purchase another one, much like Sony's designs.
> 
> I should also point out that the iMacs have always been bastards to take apart/put back together. That said, having worked on an aluminum iMac not long ago, its RAM expansion is rather easy to access. I'm rather certain that a CPU upgrade would probably require a "Mac Genius" to take the whole thing apart and put it back together, though, if you want it to look the same as it did before.



First of all, if I ever needed to replace all of that stuff it would cost me nearly $2000, then I could just buy a new computer for cheaper anyways.

Second, Anyone who does need to replace any of those either is not using the computer properly, the hardware is corrupt,  or they are at the height of snobbery and think they need to have a perfect computer to show off to everyone.

Third, is mentioned in my previous post.

Fourth, a computer should NEVER go obsolete. No matter how old a computer gets, it can still be used for many different tasks.

Fifth, if you keep attempting to argue with me about this, you will be wasting your time as this will be my last contradiction toward you.

I admitted I was wrong about the graphics card. And if there is anything more you want from me, you will be required to apologize for implying that I know nothing about the subject, when I have had a Macintosh in my house since the day I was born.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Mar 31, 2009)

But you still use Boot Camp, rendering the "LOL I BAUGHT A MAC" mentality useless, as you could have just saved a few thousand dollars to get a windows PC anywho.  FYI, they do all that a Mac can, plus games!


----------



## Norspe (Apr 1, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> But you still use Boot Camp, rendering the "LOL I BAUGHT A MAC" mentality useless, as you could have just saved a few thousand dollars to get a windows PC anywho.  FYI, they do all that a Mac can, plus games!



If that were the case, would you not think that Microsoft stock would be higher than Apples?

Microsoft stock: http://www.google.com/finance?client=ob&q=NASDAQ:MSFT

Apple stock: http://www.google.com/finance?client=ob&q=NASDAQ:AAPL

As this is just your first insult to me, I will forgive you instantly. However if you do so again, you too will not get a slight bit of sympathy from me until you apologize.

I would also like to point out that the only time I was effectively proven wrong on this thread, it was done by myself. So if anyone else would like to contradict me, you must give infallible proof or I will just ignore you.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Apr 1, 2009)

Too bad the majority of Apple's sales are in ipods, not macs.  When you look into the profitability of a company, you have to look into all spectrums of what they sell.  Yes, Microsoft has Windows, but Apple's got their mp3 players which greatly affect those numbers.  Sure, Microsoft has the Zune, but the iPod was out a good few years or so before that.  Another factor is hardware.  Microsoft doesn't profit by forcing people to buy Windows-proprietory hardware, unlike apple, which then brings us to the sheep who actually bought a Mac.  When a Mac breaks down, they can't just pop open the case and replace a necessary part.  They have to take their machine to the nearest Mac Store and pay a hefty sum to have it serviced, plus the price of the parts, if you computer's no longer under warranty.  And there are people dumb enough to do this (E.g. the idiots who go to Starbucks), and that just raises those stock numbers.

tl;dr lol, stock exchange

Now I'm going to bed, it's almost 3:30 in the morning.  >:[


----------



## cheets25 (Apr 14, 2009)

I got two setups but use this one for gaming and stuff like that 

Core i7 920
eVGA x58 mobo
gtx 295
Corsair Dominator 6gb ram
WD Black 300gb hdd 
Dual 24inch monitors


----------



## Gamma (Apr 22, 2009)

CPU: AMD Phenom x4 9750 2.4 GHz
RAM: 4 GB Kingston DDR2-1066
VGA: ASUS Radeon HD 4870 1GB


----------



## lilEmber (Jun 16, 2009)

*Case:*
Antec Nine Hundred

*Motherboard:*
ASUSTeK P5K Premium wi/fi ap Blackpearl Edition
*Network Card:*
Killer Nic 2100
*CPU:*
Intel Q6600 G0 3.2 Ghz 8MB L2 Cache
Overclocked.
*CPU Heatsink & Fan:*
Coolermaster V8 120mm; applied Arctic Silver Thermal Grease
*Optical:*
LG GSA-H55N 20x SATA "Super Multi" DVD Burner
*HDD:*
->Seagate Barracuda 1500GB SATA II Drive 3.5" Nicknamed "Dragon"
->Western Digital 250GB SATA II Drive 3.5" Nicknamed "Phoenix"
->Seagate 120GB IDE External Enclosure 3.5" Nicknamed "Valhalla"
->Random 30GB IDE External 2.5" Nicknamed "Valkyr"
*RAM:*
2x2GB Corsair Dominator DDR2-1068/PC2-8500 @ 5-5-5-18
*VGA:*
XFX Radeon HD 4890 XT 875MHZ 3.9GHZ 1GB GDDR5 PCI-E
*PSU:*
PC Power & Cooling Silencer 750 Quad
*Sound:*
ASUSTeK HD Sound P5K Premium
*OS:*
Windows 7 RC Ultimate x64
*Display:*
Samsung SyncMaster 216BW on digital (1680x1050@60Hz, 3000:1 / 2ms)
*Speakers:*
Barracuda HP-1 Gaming Headphones 5.1 surround sound with a built-in amplifier.
And a set of generic Logitech L&R
*Mouse:*
Logitech G9 Laser Gaming Mouse (drygrip chassis installed, 4x4gram weights in use)
*Keyboard:*
Logitech G15 Back-lit Gaming Keyboard
*Flair/Mods:*
->Mod Smart SATA Cable 18IN UV Blue (two of them)
->Mod Smart Zip Ties UV Blue 7 Inch (ten of them)
->Logisys Dual UV Cold Cathode Kit 12IN


----------



## ZentratheFox (Jun 22, 2009)

ZentratheFox said:


> MOAR NEW
> 
> Blackfox 2.0
> *Proc:* AMD Phenom X4 940
> ...



Updates:
*PSU:* Corsair TX850W
*Headphones: *Sennheiser HD555


----------



## Sparticle (Jul 1, 2009)

HD Radeon 4850
X4 Phenom 9950 2.6ghz oc 2.9ghz
3GB 1066
Gigabyte GA-MA770-UD3
ATI HDMI audio
250Gb storage
Dell 17" LCD 1280 1024 75HZ
Dell keyboard
logitech wireless mouse


----------



## Torinir (Jul 6, 2009)

ATI Radeon HD 4670 512MB
Intel Quad Core Q8200 @ 2.33 GHz
6GB RAM
1TB HDD
19" flat screen


----------



## ShardtheWolf (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: Gaming Machine [Your PC Specs]*



Dragoneer said:


> The two times I had to call Alienware support I had the single best service I've ever had in my life. Prompt, fast, accurate.





Totally! My alienware PC is a god! I've got that, the limited edition fatallity graphics card (3yrs old and still smashes on even new gforce or nvidia cards),an external hard drive (1tb) and 2 dell LCD 18" monitors so I can have whatever game I'm playing, and some other webpage open at the same time.

Family guy(hulu) + TF2 = win (though you'll end up win a 1:10 k/d ratio :3 )


----------



## Koray (Jul 20, 2009)

Intel Quad Core Q6600 @ 2.4GHz
Nvidia GT9600 x2 (512MBx2) + SLi Technology
Realtech HD
4GB RAM DDR2 1066Mhz
1TB WD + 500Gb x2 WD + 500Gb Seagate HDD
ViewSonic 20"
Logitech Mouse, Keyboard
Logitech Speakers 5.1
OS: Windows Vista 32bit / Windows XP Pro 86bit


----------



## Sassy (Jul 20, 2009)

DevianFur said:


> Nvidia GT9600 x2 (512MBx2) + SLi Technology


You SLI'd two low-end-even-for-it's-day video-cards? 




ShardtheWolf said:


> 3yrs old and still smashes on even new gforce or nvidia cards)


no.


----------



## Darkwing (Jul 20, 2009)

Acer Extensa 5430-5805
Battery
Power Cord
Power Adapter
Recovery Utility Is Preinstalled On Laptop
*
WARRANTY
*30 Days Replacement Warranty from 4D Electronic Services

*SPECIFICATIONS
* Processor :AMD Athlon 64 X2 dual-core QL-60 @ 1.9GHz

Memory :2Gb Ddr2 Sdram

Hard Drive :160Gb Sata Hdd

CD/DVD Drive :DVD-Super Multi DL

Video :Up to 896 MB ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics HyperMemory

Sound :Standard stereo sound

Modem :56kps

Network :Ethernet + Acer Nplify 802.11b/g/Draft-N WLAN

LCD Display:15.4â€ WXGA Acer CrystalBrite LCD (8 ms/220-nit)

Webcam:Integrated camera

Digital Media Reader:5 in 1 Memory reader

External Ports :1 x Audio - Line-in - Mini-phone 3.5 mm
1 x Microphone - Input - Mini-phone 3.5 mm
1 x Audio - Line-out/headphones - Mini-phone stereo 3.5 mm
1 x Storage - ESATA
3 x Hi-Speed USB - 4 pin USB Type A
1 x Network - Ethernet 10Base-T/100Base-TX/1000Base-T - RJ-45
1 x Display / video - VGA - 15 pin HD D-Sub (HD-15) 
1 x HDMI
1 x Docking / port replicator
1 x Modem - Phone line - RJ-11
Expansion Slot :1 x ExpressCard/54
1 x PC Card - Type II
Embedded Security:N/A

AC / DC Adapter :Included

Battery :Included

Operating System :Windows Vista Home Premium with all original preinstalled softwareâ€™s from Acer



I recently ordered it and I am still waiting for it to come, it should come tomorrow or the day after, though.

But for now I am stuck with my shitty Dell Latitude D600 : /


----------



## Darkwing (Jul 20, 2009)

Runefox said:


> This is mean, but this video card is several years old and *not really good at playing most games nowadays.* Enjoy not being able to upgrade. =3



Bullcrap, that card is capable enough to run Crysis at medium-high settings.

The fact that it is old doesn't mean that it is completely worthless.


----------



## lilEmber (Jul 21, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> Bullcrap, that card is capable enough to run Crysis at medium-high settings.
> 
> The fact that it is old doesn't mean that it is completely worthless.


No it's not, low settings and low resolution and still not get a high framerate.


----------



## Darkwing (Jul 22, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> No it's not, low settings and low resolution and still not get a high framerate.



Well, my new laptop just came in today, (specs were in the last page.) and I just got done installing Crysis, it runs perfect at 800x600 resolution @ medium settings (With physics on high) in DX 9 mode.

And btw, my laptop has Radeon HD 3200 integrated graphics w/ a 1.9 GHz Dual Core processor.


----------



## Sparticle (Aug 4, 2009)

Sparticle said:


> HD Radeon 4850
> X4 Phenom 9950 2.6ghz oc 2.9ghz
> 3GB 1066
> Gigabyte GA-MA770-UD3
> ...



Updates: 4 GB DDR2 1066 balistix ram
             24" Acer 1920 1080 HD screen
             2 arctic silent pwm fans.
             and a partridge in a pear tree


----------



## Shinzuu_Katame (Aug 6, 2009)

CPU: intel core2duo 3.2 duo core processor
Video Card: NVidea 8800gtx full hd 1gb
MotherBoard: ddr2, single pci. capable of 7.1 surround sound. 3 xtra slots, and 2.0 usb
USB slot count: 13 (10 on comp and a 4 slot hub)
Shell: Antec 900 gaming tower with 2 HardDrive fans, the big daddy, and traditional on back. I personally added 4 more fans, it never heats in there, let alone overheat.
Disc Drive: 32X/64X DVD/CD Burner
External Stuff:
PS Controlller USB adapter
GH guitar
Microsoft ergonomic 4000 keyboard
Microsoft USB 7.1 gaming headset w/mic
Logitech High Sensitivity Infrared USB Mouse
Logitech Motion Detecting Gaming Camera
Generic GAming Gun for PC (i.e. for Police Force, and Time crisis)


----------



## Darkwing (Aug 8, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> Acer Extensa 5430-5805
> Battery
> Power Cord
> Power Adapter
> ...



Update:

Operating System: Windows 7 Ultimate Beta 32-bit


----------



## Stensca (Aug 9, 2009)

Motherboard - Dell Dimension E520 (GMA965) (Motherboard and chassis were free  )
PSU - Dell 305 watt (Also free)
CPU - Intel Q6600
RAM - 8GB PC2-800
HDD - 2x 250GB, 1x 500GB, 1x 400GB external, 1x 250GB external
GPU - ATI Radeon 4670 512MB GDDR3
Monitors - 1x 22" LCD (1680x1050), 1x 19" CRT (1600x1200)
Audio - Sigmatel HDA
OS - Windows 7 x64 (RTM...legal copy, from Microsoft)


----------



## SailorYue (Aug 9, 2009)

> Originally Posted by *Zippo*
> _As for the Dell/HP/compaq/etc, they are all cookie-cutter garbage as far as im conserned, I can build a machine, better one, for half their retail price and it turns my client base to it in droves, I feel sorry for ppl that have to settle for a cheapo :3_


_
i agree. i went to dell.com to "build" a mini netbook... $300 for a netbook with only 4 gigs of HD space!? WTF so i went to amazon and found an acer aspire one on sale, for $229! 

these are the specs coppied from the webpage:



Intel Atom N270 1.6 GHz Processor
512 KB L2 Cache, 533 MHz Front Bus speed
1024 MB DDR2 (PC2-4200) RAM
120GB (5400 RPM) SATA Hard Drive
*Product Description*
 IntelÂ® Atomâ„¢ processor N270 (1.60 GHz, 533 MHz FSB, 512 KB L2 cache) Windows XPÂ® Home 8.9" WSVGA high-brightness Acer CrystalBriteâ„¢ TFT LCD Integrated IntelÂ® Graphics Media Accelerator 950 1024MB DDR 533MHz Dual Channel Memory 120GB 5400RPM SATA Hard Drive Acer Crystal Eye Webcam 3 - USB 2.0 Ports Multi-in-1 Card Reader Acer InviLinkâ„¢ 802.11b/g Wi-Fi CERTIFIEDÂ® 3-cell Li-ion (2200 mAh) Battery 2.19 lbs. | 995 g (system unit only)
preddy damn good machine.

_


----------



## Remy (Aug 22, 2009)

"NEETRITH" - (Yes, Thirteen backwards.)

CASE: Dell Inspiron 530's :3
MB: ....I have no idea.
CPU: INTEL Core 2 Duo @ 2.66ghz
GPU: 512MB GDDR3 ATI RADEON HD 4830 
HDD: 500GB...something.
RAM: 3GB
PSU: 500watt TOPOWER
Sound: Onboard
Monitor Dell 19" Widescreen
Blu-ray/HD-DVD ROM/DVD Burner Drive


----------



## MaNiac (Aug 22, 2009)

*Manufacturer*:                  Custom (Self-built)

*Processor*:                  Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 Wolfdale Core Overclocked @ 3.60GHz

*Memory*:                  2GB RAM (2x1GB) Corsair TwinX XMS2 DDR2

*Hard Drive*:                  160GB Seagate, 400GB Samsung, 500 GB Seagate (External)

*Video Card*:                  ATi HD4850 OC 512MB

*Monitor*:                  Samsung Syncmaster 223BW 22" Widescreen + 15" CRT Dual Setup

*Sound Card*:                  Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Xtreme Audio 7.1

*Speakers/Headphones*:                  Zalman ZM-RS6F+M 5.1 Surround Sound Headphones

*Keyboard*:                  Saitek Eclipse (1st Series) Illuminum Keyboard (Red)

*Mouse*:                  Logitech Mx 510 Gaming Mouse (Blue)

*Mouse Surface*:                  S+S Steel High Performance Mouse Mat

*Operating System*:                  Windows XP Professional Service Pack 3

*Motherboard*:                  Gigabyte GA-EP35-DS3L iP35 Express

*Computer Case*:                  Aspire X-Plorer ATX Case Silver (External Blue LED's, 2xUV Cathodes, Temperature Monitor, Fan Controller)


----------



## ZiggyTheWolf (Aug 28, 2009)

*Internal*
Mobo-Asus P5QL PRO
RAM-4 gig ddr2 800
gfx- Asus 9800gtx+ Dark Knight edition
cpu-Intel Q6600 Core2Quad @ 2.4ghz (currently running stock clocks)
PSU-600watt
HDD-500 gig (running as a partitioned drive)
Case- Xion 2 tower (not heard of brand but nice case but i really would like a bigger one soon when i get my next lot of upgrades)

*External*
-Std white microsoft laser mouse (Very proud css player with a mouse that has only 800dpi and no macros ;P)
-Logitech G15 keyboard (The re release orange one)
-Logitech stereo speakers (Love the bass but gotta upgrade to 7.1 soon)
-Planatronics Headphones (Buggered if i can remember the full name but they are nice and comfy with very nice sound and didnt cost an arm and a leg to boot)
-Samsung 24" SyncMaster 245b LCD monitor.
-One leather office style chair
-A bag of fizzers


Thats it i think but i may have forgotten something. Btw it was a custom PC not store bought.


----------



## SailorYue (Aug 28, 2009)

i love my computer, but it sucks for ganing... MMO's freeze or lag, and the nin64 game i play i have to downgrade all the pluggins and run it on a low bit framerate inorder to get ANY stimulation, tho the sound SUX


----------



## buttjuice joe (Sep 4, 2009)

*mobo* EVGA 132-CK-NF78-A1 LGA 775 NVIDIA nForce 780i SLI ATX

*processor* Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 Kentsfield 2.4GHz 2 x 4MB L2 Cache LGA 775 

*RAM* 4GB  CORSAIR XMS2 DDR2

*video card* Radeon HD 4850 1GB

*sound card* ASUS Xonar D1 7.1

*power* COOLMAX CUG-950B 950W

*case* Antec Nine Hundred Black Steel ATX

*keyboard* Razer Lycosa Blue

*mouse* Logitech MX518 Red

*monitor* Acer V223Wbd Black 22" 5ms Widescreen LCD

*HDD* 1TB...dunno the model lol

*OS* Vista 64-bit(I LIKE IT)


----------



## Dementiality (Sep 9, 2009)

Manufacturer: Sony Corporation
Mainboard: Intel Corporation D915GRO
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.20GHz (2 CPUs) - Prescott 800mhz FSB
Memory: 3072MB DDR RAM 200 MHZ
Hard Drive: 242 GB
Video Card: NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GTX+
Monitor: SONY SDM-HS95P DVI-D (19'')
Operating System: Windows XP Professional Media Center Edition
Optical Drive: Pioneer DVD-RW DVR-109


----------



## Magnafx (Sep 9, 2009)

Hey all, big gamer over here, new to the forums, just wanted to put up my rig specs.






"Blue Ice"

Manufacturer:                  Self Built

                       Processor:                  Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU    Q9550  @ 2.83GHz (4 CPUs), ~3.4GHz

                        Memory:                  4094MB RAM

                        Hard Drive:                  1 TB

                        Video Card:                  NVIDIA GeForce GTX 260 H2OC

                        Monitor:                  Princeton 19vl, HpL11940T

                        Sound Card:                  Razer Megalodon 7.1, Realtek HD Audio

                        Speakers/Headphones:                  Razer Megalodon , Logitech

                        Keyboard:                  Logitech G15 Gaming Keyboard

                        Mouse:                  Razer Copperhead Gaming Mouse

                        Mouse Surface:                  Razer Destructor

                        Operating System:                  Windows Vistaâ„¢ Ultimate (6.0, Build 6002) Service Pack 2 (6002.lh_sp2rtm.090410-1830)

                        Motherboard:                  EVGA nForce 790i Ultra SLI FTW

                        Computer Case:                 (Custom Water Cooled) Thermaltake Armor, MCP655(water pump) FesserOne XChanger 240(water radiator), DDMC-TDX(CPU waterblock), DD260WB(gpu Waterblock)

Pics if anyone is interested.

http://www.magnafx.net/images/internal1.jpg
http://www.magnafx.net/images/farshot1.jpg
http://www.magnafx.net/images/external1.jpg


----------



## Zenox (Sep 16, 2009)

CPU:   Intel Core Quad Q9550 @ 3.00GHz
RAM:   OCZ 4GB DDR3 1033MHz
GFX:   Saphire ATi Radeon HD4870 1GB GDDR5 Shader 4.1
MB:    Asus P5Q3
HD:    Seagate Barracudda 750GB 7200RPM
OS:    Windows XP Professional 64Bit Edition
PSU:   Antec TruePower Quattro 850 Watt
Case:  Antec Ninehundred

External Stuffs:

Mouse:     Logitech G9
Keyboard: Logitech G15
Headset:  Logitech G35
Speakers: Altec Lansing - 100W total stereo satelite speakers + 250W subwoofer
Monitor:   AOC 32" Broad - HDMIReady


----------



## Keshiji (Sep 22, 2009)

Processor: Intel Core 2 Duo E7300 Wolfdale
Motherboard: ECS P45T-A Black Series
Memory: 2GB RAM (2x1GB) Corsair TwinX XMS2 DDR2
Hard Drive: 320GB Seagate
Video Card: ASUS ATi HD4670
Monitor: Samsung Syncmaster 931BW 19" Widescreen


----------



## lupinealchemist (Oct 17, 2009)

2.50GHz AMD Athlon X2 4850e+ Dual-Core Processor 
3GB RAM
NVIDIA GeForce 6150 graphics card
250GB HD
HP w1858 18.5" LCD Monitor

Hopefully this outweighs the fact that it's a Compaq Presario.


----------



## ferix (Oct 30, 2009)

CPU: Q9450 @ 3,6Ghz
VGA: HD4870*2
HDD: 2 * 320GB in raid0 + 1TB
Motherboard: P5Q-deluxe
4GB ram, OCZ reaper

1 24inch screen + 1 19 inch screen thats rotaded 90 degrees
both dell ultrasharp


----------



## Azure (Oct 30, 2009)

This thing but with a larger hard drive and it was 100 bux cheaper.


----------



## Daervhir (Oct 30, 2009)

Its an Alienware M17 labtop.

Processor 1 

Name- Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Extreme CPU Q9300 @ 2.53GHz
Manufacturer- GenuineIntel
Caption- Intel64 Family 6 Model 23 Stepping 10
Version- Model 7, Stepping 10
Processor Id- BFEBFBFF0001067A
Current Clock Speed- 2533MHz
Address Width- 64Bits
Data Width- 64Bits
Socket Designation- U2E1

Memory Module 1 

Capacity- 2048MB
Bank Label- DIMM #1
Mem_Type- DDR3
Mem_Frequency- 1064 MHz
Verified Hardware Device against Order- MEM-MOBLDDR32GBP85EL
 
Memory Module 2 

Capacity- 2048MB
Bank Label- DIMM #2
Mem_Type- DDR3
Mem_Frequency- 1064 MHz

Caption- ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3870  
Adapter RAM- 512MB  
DriverVersion- 7.01.01.861

ST9320421ASG ATA Device 

Model- ST9320421ASG ATA Device
Size- 320GB
Total Heads- 255
Total Cylinders- 38913
Total Tracks- 9922815
Tracks Per Cylinder- 255
Copy and pasted from my PC Specs.

Things this doesn't say:

Wireless Card that does A,B,G,N and gets up 150 mbps
LightScribe/Bluray 
20" screen
Finger/Face scanner
Number Pad (On a labtop, hell yes)
2 Megapixel rotatable camera
Lighted Keyboard


----------



## xcliber (Nov 11, 2009)

a gig of ram is only about $50 at most, depending what type you need. $20-$25 if you look hard enough.


----------



## Koray (Nov 11, 2009)

*looks at his stats* I need new graphic cards...


----------



## xcliber (Nov 11, 2009)

OK, My system:
Custom Built

Mobo: ASUS M2N SLI-Deluxe nForce 570 SLI Socket AM2
CPU: AMD Athlon X2 6000+ @ 3.0 Ghz
Ram: 4GB (2x2GB) OCZ Reaper DDR2 800 @ 4-4-4-12
Gfx: Evga Nvidia Geforce 9800GTX+ 512MB
SPU: Creative Soundblaster X-Fi Xtreme Gamer (PCI)
HDD: 500GB (2x250GB) 1 WD and 1 Seagate in Raid0, plus a 500GB external HDD from WD.
PSU: 650 Watt Rosewill somethin or other.
Display: Acer AL2216W 22" 16:10 LCD at 1680x1050
OSes: Tri-Boot Windows 7 RC1 x64, Windows Vista Ultimate x64 SP2, Windows XP Pro SP3


----------



## Jaxinc (Nov 22, 2009)

Laptop:

Falcon Northwest DRX
Intel C2D E8400 3ghz
Micron 2x2gig DDR2 800mghz
Nvidia 2x512meg 8800GTXm SLi
Hitachi 2x200gig 7500rpm Raid 0
Windows XP Pro SP3 Final

Desktop:

Intel i5 Quad 2.66ghz
Ripjaw 2x2gig DDR3 1033
Nvidia GTX 260 1795meg DDR3
Seagate Barracuda 500gb 7500rpm 32meg
Windows XP Pro SP3 Final
Antec 650watt PSU
Thermaltake Case
Creative Labs Fatality Audio

Misc:
Wacom Intuos3 6x8
Logitech G5 Laser
Logitech X240 2.1 System
Creative Labs Aurvana In-Ear


----------



## ZentratheFox (Nov 28, 2009)

My stuff:

------- [Blackfox|Dragon] Gaming Rig -------
CPU
-- AMD PhenomII X4 965
Motherboard
-- ASUS M4A79 Deluxe 790FX
Memory
-- 8GB G.Skill DDR2-1000 (5-5-5-15)
Video
-- ATI Radeon HD5870 1024MB
Hard Drives
-- 2x 500GB Seagate 7200.10 RAID0
-- 2x 2TB Samsung Spinpoint F2 RAID1
Sound Card
-- Creative SoundBlaster X-Fi XtremeMusic
Power Supply
-- Corsair TX850W (70A@12V)
Case
-- Coolermaster CM590 (custom)
Display
-- 3x 22" Acer VX223W (EyeFinity)
Operating System
-- Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit
Keyboard
-- Logitech G15 v2
Mouse
-- Logitech G500
Headphones
-- Sennheiser HD555
Speakers
-- JBL D38 + Tripath A2020 + JBL Venue Sub12

------- [Dell XPS M1530] Gaming Laptop -------
CPU
-- Intel Core2Duo T7700 @ 2.4Ghz
Memory
-- 3GB G.Skill DDR2-800
Video
-- nVidia GeForce m8600GT
Hard Drive
-- Seagate Momentus 7200.4 320GB
Sound Card
-- Creative X-Fi USB 5.1
OS
-- Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit
Mouse
-- Logitech MX518
Headphones
-- Sennheiser HD555

------- [Blackfox Media] HTPC -------
CPU
-- AMD Athlon64 X2 7850BE
Motherboard
-- Foxconn M61PMV
Memory
-- 4GB G.Skill DDR2-800
Video
-- ATI Radeon HD4670
Hard Drives
-- 250GB Seagate 7200.10
Sound Card
-- Creative SoundBlaster X-Fi XtremeMusic
Power Supply
-- Corsair CX400W (30A @ 12V)
Case
-- Silverstone HTPC
Display
-- Sharp 32" 720p LCD HDTV
Operating System
-- Windows 7 Ultimate
Keyboard
-- Microsoft Wireless
Mouse
-- Microsoft Wireless Optical
Speakers
-- Logitech Z5500 5.1

*Pictures:*
http://www.overclock.net/7758190-post8109.html
http://www.overclock.net/12718426-post14747.html (new)


----------



## Grrxyn (Dec 8, 2009)

Here is a laugh for all of you! 

System:
Pentium 4 Prescott 3.0 (HT)
Abit VT7 motherboard
ATI Radeon x800 Pro
2GB of Corsair
Seagate 320GB HDD
FiberOptic Gigbit card (PCI-X in a PCI slot) BECAUSE I CAN!
8 Port RS232C card (Not for gaming but who else has one in their computer?)

Peripherals:
NEC 2090UXi Monitor
Logitech G5
Random Dell KB



-----

I, however, intend on upgrading to a Core i7 soon.
I am building this for both gaming and video editing. 
CPU: Core i7-920 2.66GHz (4 Cores with HyperThreading FTW!)
RAM: 6GB of PC3-16000
GPU: Radeon HD 5750 - http://www.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=V02caADLqsFHytAd
Video Capture Card: http://www.blackmagic-design.com/products/intensity/

I am currently leaning on two different motherboards. I'm trying to decide if I want this machine to be relatively fixed or semi-portable. I'm wanting to either use a full size ATX motherboard and install it into a rack-mountable case -or- get a MicroATX board and install it into a MicroATX case...

The two motherboards I'm looking at are here:
MicroATX: http://www.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=6i86Hj0lGriFHfY9&content=specifications
ATX: http://www.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=QtpKQuERkuYw6trc&content=specifications

Storage:
The capture storage will consist of a two or three drive RAID 0 array. (For write speeds primarily.)


----------



## Collie (Dec 15, 2009)

No forum is complete without this thread~

System Name: Black Meadow
CPU: Intel Core i7 920 @ 2.8 GHz
Motherboard: ASUS P6T SE
Memory: 6 GB (3 x 2GB) OCZ Gold DDRIII 1600 [Soon to be adding 2GB Crucial Ballistix Tracer DDRIII 1600)
Graphics: Sapphire ATi Radeon 4850 w/ 1GB GDDRIII
Networking: Onboard Gigabit ethernet | NetGear Rangemax Wireless N Adapter
Audio: RealtekÂ® ALC1200  8  -Channel  High Definition Audio (blahblahblah I know, I'll get a real one some day)
PSU: Rosewill eXtreme 630 Watts
Case: Rosewill R5604-BK
Cooling: 2x 120mm Fans, Rosewill FORT120 CPU Heatsink
Optical Drive: NEC 16x DVD-RW Drive [IDE]
Storage: Main System Drive: 320 GB Western Digital SATA | Secondary System Drive: 160 GB Western Digital EIDE | Tertiary Data/Virtual PC Drive: 80 GB Western Digital SATA (These drives will be replaced with two 750GB drives soon)
Operating Systems: Main Operating System: Windows 7 Professional x64 | Secondary Operating System: Windows XP Professional SP3 | Virtual Operating Systems: Windows NT 4 SP6 - IBM OS/2 Warp 4 - Windows 98 SE

Peripherals:
Klipsch 2.1 THX Speakers
Microsoft LifeChat LX-3000
Logitech MX-610
Lotitech S510
Wacom Bamboo Fun Small
4GB OCZ Diesel Flash Drive
HP Deskjet 4400
Microsoft LifeCam VX-5000
LG 20LS7D (20' Monitor/LCD TV)
Sometimes a Gateway 2000 EV500 15' CRT Monitor... because it's there.


----------



## Lil Mal (Dec 15, 2009)

Case Model:
A friend of mine and myself (of course) modified on old IBM PS2 case to accommodate and ATX style mother bored and peripherals. So I have an ancient looking computer running todays up-to-date hardware.

System             Manufacturer:
ECS    Model 915P-A2    Total amount of system  memory 
2.00 GB RAM (hopefully geting and upgrade to 4gigs soon)

System type:
32-bit operating system (gonna upgrade it to 64bit here pretty soon)

Number of processor  cores:
1 - 3.20GHz (I'm getting and upgrade to dual soon)

64-bit capable:
Yes

Storage             Total size of hard  disk:
466 GB 

Media drive:
CD RW/DVD

Graphics             Display adapter type:
NVIDIA GeForce 6200 LE (Microsoft  Corporation - WDDM)
graphics  memory:
1023 MB Total graphics memery
256 MB           Dedicated graphics  memory
767 MB     Shared system  memory
Primary monitor  resolution: 1280x1024
Secondary monitor  resolution: 1280x1024 
DirectX version DirectX 9.0 or  better

Network             Network:
Adapter Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast  Ethernet NIC
Broadcom 802.11g Wireless Network Adapter

Peripherals:
Easy TV mpeg TV Tuner Card (pcmi)
MCE Remote
Duraband surround sound system
Wired and Wireless keybored and mice
Media drives
Brother LC-51 series scanner printer


----------



## Rushnerd (Dec 21, 2009)

I upgraded to Win7 a while back.

http://www.overclock.net/gallery/showgallery.php/ppuser/67143/cat/500
if you want to see some pictures. I built the whole thing myself and modded the eMachine case that I started with originally. It's my first build and this computer means everything to me :3. You don't even want to know how much that GPU was though...got it the week it came out.

Next build will be ATX/watercooled/i7/GT300 X2


----------



## serpenttao (Jan 10, 2010)

Intel Pentium IV Dual Core II @ 2.93 gHz
Nvidia GeForce 9600 @ 512 mb
4096 MB RAM
1024 GB Hard Drive
1024 GB External Hard Drive


----------



## ArcticEight (Feb 7, 2010)

CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E7400 (2,8Ghz)
GPU: nVidia GeForce GTX 260 - It's about 800-something memory, but can borrow from my RAM if needed, so it can reach like 1600 or something
RAM: 2GB (x2 1GBs I think..) - I want moar! >:3
Monitor: Philips 220VW (22" TFT with 5ms)
Case: Something big and cheap. xD
Sound: Built-in, but works like a charm. :V
PSU: 600 Watt I believe, not sure about the name of the company that made it.
Moderboard: Asus P5K 1600-something. (Not really sure, I forgot to check)
OS: Windows 7 Ultimate
HDD: I forgot, but it's a 400GB something..
ODD: Samsung Super writemater (Dual-layer writer) - Not sure about the name


----------



## Krallis (Feb 8, 2010)

Well I can run CRYSIS pretty damn smoothly (with it all on highest) so

Processor= Intel Core 2 Quad CPU @2.40 GHz
RAM=2046Mb
Graphics= Nvidia GeForce 9800GT
Monitor= 1680x1050
OS= Windows XP
Sound= Realtek HD Audio Output


----------



## Darkwing (Feb 18, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> Acer Extensa 5430-5805
> Battery
> Power Cord
> Power Adapter
> ...


 
Update: 

Operating System: Windows 7 32-bit Home Premium, Windows 7 Ultimate beta was being a bitch.


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 18, 2010)

i built a new PC a few weeks back^^

AMD athlon II X4 620
Gigabyte ma785gt-ud3h mainboard
4GB DDR3 from kingston
radeon x1950gt, overclocked beyond x1950 pro levels
main drive: 32GB SSD
data drive: 250GB SATA II drive

maybe ill buy a new graphics card next month, dont know yet


----------



## Nollix (Feb 21, 2010)

Krallis said:


> Well I can run CRYSIS pretty damn smoothly (with it all on highest)



That's because you're running XP and it's on DX9 mode. Try playing it with Windows 7.

Sapphire Radeon 5770 1gb 
Phenom II X4 @ 3.2ghz
2x2gb Patriot DDR3 1600 RAM
GIGABYTE GA-MA770T-UD3P ATX AMD Mobo
1tb Hitachi Deskstar@7200RPM
550w BFG GS-550 PSU
Rosewill Blackbone case


----------



## NightHawkX (Mar 31, 2010)

Soon to be

Case ( *NZXT Gamma Gaming Mid Tower  Case - Black* )
iBUYPOWER  Labs - Noise Reduction ( *None* )
iBUYPOWER Labs - Internal Expansion ( *None* )
Case Lighting ( *None* )
Processor ( *IntelÂ® Coreâ„¢ i7 920 Processor (4x 2.66GHz/8MB L3 Cache)* )
iBUYPOWER PowerDrive ( *None* )
Processor Cooling ( *[Free  Upgrade] Liquid CPU Cooling System w/ 120mm Radiator [SOCKET-1366]*  )
Memory ( *3 GB [1 GB X3] DDR3-1333 Triple Memory Module  - Corsair Value or Major Brand* )
Video Card ( *NVIDIA GeForce  210 - 512MB - Single Card* )
Video Card Brand ( *Major Brand  Powered by ATI or NVIDIA* )
Motherboard ( *ASUS P6T SE* )
Motherboard Add-on ( *None* )
Power Supply ( *450 Watt --  Standard Power Supply* )
Primary  Hard Drive ( *1 TB HARD DRIVE -- 16M  Cache, 7200 RPM, 3.0Gb/s - Single Drive* )
Data Hard Drive ( *None* )
Optical Drive ( *24X Dual  Format/Double Layer DVDÂ±R/Â±RW + CD-R/RW Drive - Black* )
2nd Optical Drive ( *None* )
Flash Media Reader/Writer ( *None*  )
Meter Display ( *None* )
Floppy Drive ( *None* )
Sound Card ( *3D Premium Surround Sound Onboard* )
Network Card ( *Onboard LAN Network (Gb or 10/100)* )
Operating System ( *None- Pre-formatted Hard Drive Only* )
Keyboard ( *iBUYPOWER USB Keyboard - Black* )
Mouse ( *iBUYPOWER  Internet Mouse - Black* )
Monitor  ( *None* )
2nd Monitor ( *None* )
Speaker  System ( *None* )
External Hard Drives [USB 2.0/eSATA] ( *None* )
USB Flash Drive ( *None*  )
Power Protection ( *None* )
Headset ( *None* )
MP3/MP4 Player ( *None* )
Video Camera ( *None* )


----------



## Runefox (Mar 31, 2010)

> 450 Watt -- Standard Power Supply


Probably gonna want to get something a little better than that. For a machine like that, you probably don't want to skimp on the PSU. Even if the computer boots up, you might not get very long out of it with a generic 450W (which is likely to only output about 300W at any given time). You'll probably want a 600W.


----------



## Error 404 (Apr 21, 2010)

Here's my DIY gaming rig: Cost me AU$700 last christmas, saved me $500 compared to a Dell >: D

CPU: Intel E5200 Pentium Dual Core 2.5 GHz clocked at 3 GHz
Motherboard: MSI P43 Neo-F (Solid cheap motherboard)
RAM: 2x2 GB G.Skill Pi DDR2-800 clocked at 960 MHz 5-5-5-15
Graphics card: Asus EAH4850 512 MB (Clocks up to 750 MHz core, 1115 MHz RAM)
HDD1: 500 GB WD SATA, 16 MB Cache
HDD2: 160 GB Samsung SATA
PSU: 460W CoolerMaster ExtremePower
Case: CoolerMaster Centurion
Cooling:
Case fans: 4x 120mm CM, 1x 140mm CM
CPU Cooling: Thermaltake Typ90; keeps my CPU cool with passive cooling :3
Peripherals:
Keyboard: Dell Quietkey PS/2 (LOVE THIS KEYBOARD, I would only upgrade to an IBM Model M)
Mouse: Some shitty optical USB (Sidewinder X5 coming soon)
Screen: Viewsonic 19" 1440x900 75 Hz (Fairly good screen)
Speakers: Reclaimed Sony stereo CD player :3

OS: Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit

It can run TF2 at max settings, Crysis at all high with 2xAA, FO3 almost max, STALKER: SOC with LURK at max. Very solid computer, should last me another year at least.


----------



## Ro4dk1ll (Apr 21, 2010)

Processor: AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 965 Processor (4 CPUs), ~3.4GHz
Memory: 8192MB RAM
Hard Drive: 499 GB
Video Card: ATI Radeon HD 5870 
Monitor: BENQ G2420HD
Sound Card: Realtek High Definition Audio
Keyboard: Razer Lycosa
Mouse: Razer Copperhead
Mouse Surface: Razer Mantis Mousepad
Operating System: Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit (6.1, Build 7600)
Computer Case: Silverstone Raven 2

Crysis Very High @1080p 6xAA is pretty much the most beautiful thing ever.
​


----------



## Flatline (Apr 29, 2010)

Nothing really spiffy at the moment, but it can handle Crysis on high (but no AA), and GTA IV on almost max. That's good enough for me, because I mostly play older games.


Motherboard: MSI P43T-C51

CPU: Intel Core 2 Quad Q9400 @ 2.66 GHz

VGA: XFX NVIDIA GeForce GTS 250 Core Edition Lite 1024 MB

RAM: 4GB Kingmax DDR2 800 MHz 

PSU: Spire Jewel 400W

Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster 943NW 

Case: Spire BlackFin V. ATX

OS: Windows XP Home Edition Service Pack 3

HDDs: 
-Wesern Digital Caviar Black 500 GB
             -Samsung HD161HJ 160 GB  
​


----------



## xcliber (Apr 29, 2010)

MOBO: ASRock X58 Extreme

CPU: Core I7 920

RAM: 6GB DDR3 1066

GPU: nVidia 9800GTX+ 512MB

SPU: X-Fi Xtreme Gamer

HDD: 750GB WD Black

PSU: 650 Watt Rosewill somethingorother

OS: Windows 7 Home Premium x64 and Windows XP Pro SP3

Display: 21" Acer via DVI @ 1680x1050

I guess it's nothing spectacular in this day and age.


----------



## Jaxinc (May 3, 2010)

Jaxinc said:


> Laptop:
> 
> Falcon Northwest DRX
> Intel C2D E8400 3ghz
> ...


Update to mine.

*Laptop:*
*
Manufacturer:*                  Falcon Northwest
*Computer Case:* DRX
*Processor:*  Intel C2D E8400 3ghz
*Graphics:* 2x Nvidia 8800GTXm 512mg SLI
*Memory:*  2x Crucial 2gb DDR2 800mghz
*Storage:* 3x WD Caviar Black 320gb  7200rpm 16mg
*Mobo:* Clevo D900C
*OS: *Windows XP Professional (5.1,  Build 2600) Service Pack 3  (2600.xpsp_sp3_gdr.090206-1234)
*Speakers/Headphones:*  Logitech X240/Creative Aurvana G1
*Mouse:* Logitech G500
*Mousepad:*  Rocketfish Aluminum Pad
*Monitor:* 17" TrueView LCD
*Keyboard:* Full  Keyboard

*Desktop:*

*Manufacturer:*                  Custom Build
*Computer Case:* Thermaltake Tsunami Dream
*Processor:* Intel Core i5-750 Lynnfield 2.66GHz 8MB L3 Cache LGA 1156
*Graphics:* GeForce GTX 275 1792MB 448-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16
*Memory:* Ripjaws Series 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333
*Storage:* Seagate Barracuda 500gb 7500rpm 32meg
*Mobo:* GIGABYTE GA-P55A-UD3 LGA 1156 Intel P55
*OS:* Windows XP Professional (5.1,  Build 2600) Service Pack 3  (2600.xpsp_sp3_gdr.090206-1234)
*Audio:* Creative Fatality
*Speakers/Headphones:*  Logitech X240/Creative Aurvana G1
*Mouse:* Logitech G500
*Mousepad:*  Rocketfish Aluminum Pad
*Monitor:* 32" LCD
*Keyboard:* Misc


----------



## ShadowWolf401 (May 3, 2010)

Ok, I got 3 computers. so Ill just list my Game Computer
i7 3.0 Ghz (LGA 1366 if you really need to know)
2 x 1.5 TB HDD
12 gigs DDR3 
GTX 9800 (Physx)
2 x GTX 275 (Graphics)
Soundblaster X-FI Platinum 
Thermaltake V9 Black Edition Case
BFG 1000w
LITE ON CD/DVD Drive
LITEON BluRay Drive (reader only {kinda makes me sad})
Thermaltake BigWater 760i (had to buy the 1366 waterblock)
3 x LG 24' Monitors at 1920x1080 

and it only took me 4 months to build :| next time Im going to save up first and then get everything at once so Im no looking at a half build computer for so long


----------



## Slyck (May 3, 2010)

Runefox said:


> Probably gonna want to get something a little better than that. For a machine like that, you probably don't want to skimp on the PSU. Even if the computer boots up, you might not get very long out of it with a generic 450W (which is likely to only output about 300W at any given time). You'll probably want a 600W.



Or get a Corsair. I use a 1kw unit modified as a bench supply for electronic experiments and a 400 watt unit in my desktop (Which draws around 470 watts by the way.) and they both work great and have for a long time.


----------



## Convel (May 4, 2010)

Motherboard: gigabyte am3 socket
Ram: 6gigs 1600 DDR3
CPU: AMD Phenom II x3 2.8gighz black edition
GPU: palit GTS 250 1gig V ram
22inch monitor
500watt PSU
500gig HDD
DVD drive
f'in loud speakers
and one dusty desk


----------



## Slyck (May 6, 2010)

edit: Look below for updated version.


----------



## benanderson (May 9, 2010)

I have a few systems; iMac 24", MacBook, Current web server rig (custom build) and an old IBM rig, my most powerful is the old IBM X345 I have sitting in the study. All I'd need is a new GPU and I'm set for a gaming rig (well, not gaming since I don't play PC games but a damn good number cruncher).

-2x Intel Xeon CPUs @ 3.2GHz each, single core HT.
-3GB of DDR2 Memory (2x1GB 1x2GB) expandable to, I think it was 16GB but I'll have to check the data sheets again.
-ServeRAID5i raid card in RAID5 with 5x96GB hot swap hard disks.
-2x Hot swap power supplies at 514w each
-8x hot swap 10,000 RPM fans.
-Current OS is Ubuntu Server 9.10
-2x gigabit ethernet cards
-Generic slimline DVD rom and 3,5" FDD.
-No graphics (8MB shared memory and handled by the main CPUs)

This thing can open hilariously large photoshop files (tried using NX Client over SSH on the local network) in a heart beat and edit them like a hot knife through already melted butter.
I'd love to use this as my music production machine but all my gear is for OSX, is unavailable in Linux and I'd rather not have to fumble with Windows drivers again (or have to fork out anymore money for MS stuff but thats another story)


----------



## Slyck (May 16, 2010)

*CPU:* AMD Phenom II x3 720 2.8ghz unlocked and OC'd to a Phenom II x4 20  at 3.5ghz For games it's 4 core and 3.6GHz. For standard stuff it's 3 core and either 800MHz or 2.8 GHz.  $99 from Newegg
*GPU:* Sparkle brand Nvidia GEForce 9600GT, GPU OC'd from 600mhz to 720mhz  ram OC'd from 400 to 480mhz. The ram is 2gb of DDR2 by the way. $99  from Newegg.
*RAM:* 4x 1gb Crucial Ballistix 1333mhz DDR3 OC'd to 1600mhz. Sometimes I run it at 800, sometimes 1333. $25 each from  Newegg.
*PSU:* Corsair 400w. Best damn power supply ever. I'm drawing 430 watts  from the plugger so given 80% efficiency I'm drawing 344 watts from the  PSU. $45 on sale from Newegg.
*HDD:* WD Caviar Blue 640gb. Not great, not bad. Just right. $60 on sale  from Newegg.
*Optical drive:* $10 unbranded DVD / CD R/RW from the salvation army
*CPU cooler:* AC Freezer 64 pro. $14 open box on newegg.
*Fans:* $5 unbranded cheap-ass hard drive fan from local computer shop. No  case fans, I'm too cheap.
*Motherboard:* GigaByte MicroATX AM3 board. Don't know the model. $80 from  Newegg. GigaByte MA785GMT-US2H
*Case:* Cheap-ass MicroATX case with a handle. Not sure about the make and  model. $35 off Newegg.

*Other stuff:* New speakers: Two Fisher satelite speakers powered by a cheap AIO amplifier (Not working at the moment), a $7 powered logitech subwoofer from the Goodwill (Don't laugh it's really pretty good.), an ONKYO TX-14 amp a pair of Technics SB-L56 floor speakers. OS: Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit, dual boot with Ubuntu 10.04. Games: GTA4, Vice City, and San Andreas. Halo: CE and Halo 2. Crysis. World of Goo. OpenArena on the Ubuntu side.

*Grand total:* $537 for a machine I can run GTA4 on with great realism and  score 30-40fps. Shweet.


----------



## Lukoi (May 30, 2010)

~AMD Phenom II X4 3.5 GHz OC'd
~1000 watt PSU
~16 GB DDR3 1333 ram
~Two ATI Radeon 4870 1GB DDR5 running in SLI at 16X
~2 TB HD
~BD Reader and Writer (epic win)
~Two 21.5 inch Asus 1080p monitors
~Wacom Intuos 4 XL Tablet
~Xclio 777 Black/Titanium chasis
~13 Fans in total

I love this thing, I can play any game max graphics with 16XAF and 8XAA. And I built it myself for only 2k! 83


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Jun 18, 2010)

Using Slyck's format:


*CPU:* AMD Athlon II X2 245 2.9GHz AM3 ($59)
*GPU:* VisionTek ATI Radeon HD4650 512MB PCI-Express ($71)
*RAM:* 2x2GB = 4GB Corsair XMS2 DDR2 SDRAM ($95)
*HDD:* WD Caviar Blue 500GB 7200rpm SATA II ($48)
*Optical drive:* An old HP DVD-400i DVD burner (?)
*Motherboard:* Zotac MicroATX ($60) [probably the weak point]
*Case** / PSU:* Antec 300 ATX Mid-Tower + Antec 430W PSU ($100)

*Other stuff:* Altec Lansing 2.1 speaker system (?), Creative SB Audigy 2 ZS sound card (?), 2x21" Dell Ultrasharp monitors (~$150 each)

*Total for PC: *~$433 without the peripherals, but due to sales and combo deals at the time my PC actually came out to $356.60.

Notes: 4.9 on the Windows Experience Index, whatever that means.


----------



## _Zero_ (Jun 24, 2010)

Ati 4670 512MB
Athlon X2 duel core cpu at 2.9Ghz
4gb RAM
360gb Hard Drive


----------



## Keitaro_Taru (Jul 15, 2010)

*Processor:* AMD Phenom II x4 955 @ 3.21 GHz  ($250)
*Memory:* 8 GBs of DDR3 Corsair ($300)
*HDD:* 300 GB 10k rpm Velociraptor ($200)
*Video Card:* ATI Radeon HD 5830 @ 1 GB DDR5 ($280)
*Motherboard:* ASUS M4A79T Deluxe (forgot the price)
*Case:* CM Storm Sniper (forgot also)

This PC was the work of years of saving up funds along with the dreams of an avid gamer. This was built about 7 months ago so the prices have dropped on a lot of this. I used to have an ATI Radeon HD 4890 for my video card but it decided to die, good news is i got a shinier card! bad news... i can't use the old one at all.


----------



## Takoda (Jul 15, 2010)

*Proccessor:* Intel Core -i7 920 oced to 3.5 ghz
*Memory:* 6 GB OCZ gold triple channel @ 1600 MHz
*HDDs:* 640 GB WD Caviar (Storage) 250 GB WD Caviar (download/storage) 300 GB Velociraptor (Games/OS)
*Videocard* Evga's Nvida 285 gtx
*Mobo:* EVGA E758-A1 3-Way SLI X58
*Case:* Thermaltek Armor (it's 4 years old and they don't make this model anymore)
*PSU:* 800W Thermaltek Modular PSU

Built the computer a few years ago with high school graduation money and rebuilt it so everything except the case and PSU are within 5 months old.  Plan on getting more/better memory when the funds come and going with the new 400 series Nvida cards. Also a new power supply would be nice at some point. Afraid this one might be on its last legs.


----------



## Keitaro_Taru (Jul 15, 2010)

Mmmm, do want a i7 processor. Just wish my motherboard supported Intel instead of AMD.


----------



## Superscooter143 (Jul 30, 2010)

Intel Core i5 650 @ 3.2 GHz
ATI Radeon HD 5770
8 GB RAM
A 700 watt or so power supply and a 1 TB HDD.


I think that's enough.


----------



## Fissioninferno (Jul 30, 2010)

Nicknamed "the Behemoth" by family and etc.

AMD 790FX motherboard
AMD X4 Phenom 9950 Black Edition, 2.6 GHz
4GB DDR2 RAM (800 MHz)
Nvidia GeForce GTS 250
Liquid cooling
Alienware chassis (old style)
750 watt power supply
500GB HDD

I bought it about a year ago from Alienware, right before the big shifts in design.  I got pissed about that.  I'm a bit of a consumer whore, so expect more rage-worthy purchases to follow.

In my desk area we have many such items:

- A 23" and 22" Dell monitors, both at 1920x1080.  So many pixels! :3
- Microsoft Lifecam Cinema webcam.  Hasn't given me any problems.
- Logitech X-540 speaker system (sound quality is absolute crap, but they get the job done)
- Bamboo Fun tablet, second gen (love it! <3)
- Razer Deathadder mouse (with the fourth and fifth buttons set to Ctrl Tab and refresh, respectively)
- Microsoft Sidewinder X6 keyboard (I love this keyboard, but I could probably find something better)
- Epson all-in-one printer/scanner/copier
- Two external HDDs, one is a 1 TB Western Digital Elements and the other is a 320 GB Western Digital MyBook, which I used when I was still using my family's PoS computer.  I store everything on the Elements (nicknamed Omegadrive) and keep backups and etc. (porn) on the MyBook (nicknamed Hyperdrive).
- I have a refurbished Cisco wireless router I use for my crazy networking setup, hooking it up to my Wii and DS (via WiFi) and my Xbox and computer (through physical lines).  This connects to _another_ switch in the other room, which connects to the family computer, and ten that switch runs back into our cable broadband router, which also supplies our phone... and then the router connects to the house coax lines and the rest is plain and simple.  It's amazing the damn thing works at all.


----------



## Fiendir (Aug 1, 2010)

CPU:AMD Phenom II X2 550 Processor @ 3,1 GHz, 7MB
RAM:3x1Gb Corsair XMS3 Triple Channel DDR3-1600 PC3-12800 CL9
Video Card:XFX Radeon HD 4870 1GB GDDR5
Power Supply:Chieftec Super Series PSU 650W Modular
HDD: Seagate BarracudaÂ® 1TB SATA 3.0Gb/s, 32MB, 7200RPM
Chassi: Advance 8808KP KAPPA (Cheap piece of shit, gonna get a CoolerMaster Scout soon <3)
Monitor: Acer X223w 22-inch (I think?)
Mouse: Razer Copperhead
Os: Windows 7 Ultimate x64
Powered by: Nuclear fission somewhere south of here

Pretty much ripped it of my FPSBanana profile whoop.


----------



## RainLyre (Aug 1, 2010)

Processor: AMD Athlon II X2 235e Dual-Core Processor
RAM: 6GB DDR2 Memory
GFX: NVIDIA GeForce 6150SE Integrated
HD: 750 GB HD
Peripherals: Western Digital MyBook 1TB Ext. HD
OS: Windows 7 64-bit

See, I've got a great processor but a terrible graphics card... and it's INTEGRATED!


----------



## derpdragon (Aug 1, 2010)

Processor: Intel Pentuim4 3.2GZ
RAM: 2GB
GFX: NIVIA GEforce 9400 GT
OS: Windows 7 Ult 32bit


----------



## Ames (Aug 1, 2010)

See Thread.


----------



## Kreevox (Aug 1, 2010)

Alienware M15x, Cosmic Black
Intel Core i3-350M 2.26GHz (3M cache)
4GB Dual Channel DDR3 at 1066MHz 2 x 2048MB
15.6-inch Wide FHD 1920x1080 (1080p) WLED
1GB ATI Radeon Mobility HD 5730
250GB SATAII 7,200RPM
Personalized Nameplate
Personalized Nameplate Trigger
AlienFX Color, Mars Red
Alienware Command Center Software
Genuine Windows 7 Home Premium, 64bit, English
DataSafe Local BackUp
PC-Restore, Dim/Insp
Alien Schematic
ADOBE READER 9.0 MULTI- LANGUAGE
Slot-Loading Dual Layer Blu-ray Reader (BR-ROM, DVD+-RW, CD-RW)
CyberLink PowerDVD 8.0 Software
Nero 9 Media Burning Software
5.1 Channel Audio
Dell Wireless 1520 802.11n Half Mini Card
Primary - 6-cell (56Watt) Lithium-Ion Battery
Microsoft Office 2010 Home and Student, English
S and P Drop-in-Box Marcom forDHS Notebooks
World of Warcraft Preinstall Edition
Steam and Portal Factory Installed
AlienGUIse Theme Manager with Breed Theme
Internal Bluetooth 2.1 Mini-Card - 2.1 Enhanced Data Rate
2.0 Megapixel Camera w/ Dual Microphone Arrray

I also like to hook my laptop up to my tv and play that WoW that way.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Aug 4, 2010)

Allow me to start with a statement: Fuck you guys with quad and six-core machines. :evil:

Mine was kind of built from parts from a previous P4 machine as well as a few used parts. Total cash spent: $220. :grin:

NZXT Hush Case (old computer)
DiabloTek 500w PSU ($20, new)
AMD Athlon II X2 245 @ 2.9GHz ($45, Used)
MSI 770T-C45 motherboard ($70, new)
4GB Crucial Ballistix DDR2 1066 ($80, Used)
HIS Radeon HD4670 Turbo 512MB (old computer)
Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 500GB (old computer)
Rocketfish CPU Cooler ($4, *does a little dance*, open box)
Windows 7 Ultimate x64 ($0 Thank you MSDN and school)

And yes, it will run Crysis. :lol:


----------



## Kreevox (Aug 5, 2010)

I would like to see this chimaera of a computer you have, Californian_Calico.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Aug 7, 2010)

Doomsquirrel said:


> I would like to see this chimaera of a computer you have, Californian_Calico.


 
Ask and ye shall receive:

http://i602.photobucket.com/albums/tt104/Chsmadden/specs.jpg

http://i602.photobucket.com/albums/tt104/Chsmadden/scores.jpg


----------



## Darkwing (Aug 14, 2010)

Update: Just got a new gaming laptop for like, $600, it's beast. 

Laptop: ASUS G60VX
Operating system: Windows 7 Home premium 64-bit 
Processor: Intel Core 2 Duo P7450 2.13 GHz (2 cores) 
RAM: 4 gigs 
GPU: Nvidia Geforce GTX 260M Cuda 1 gig 
Monitor Resolution: 1366x768
Sound: Realtek HD Audio


----------



## lilEmber (Aug 14, 2010)

Just got a Killer Nic 2100, amazing~
It's in this system now


----------



## ScruffStuff (Sep 6, 2010)

Asus G73Jh Laptop
Intel Core i7 720QM
6GB DDR3 RAM
ATI mobility 5870 1GB video card
500GB HDD
17.3in 1600x900 widescreen
backlit keyboard
Overclocking at the push of a button

And about an hour max of battery life...


----------



## Lapdog (Sep 23, 2010)

HomeBrew computer. Due to be upgraded, so I will give the specs it will have after the upgrade.

CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E7500 OverClocked to 3.56GHz (Link)
GPU: ATI Radeon HD 5770 with GPU OverClocked to 900MHz (Link)
RAM: 4 GB of DDR3 1600MHz (link)
HDD: Hitachi 250GB TravelStar SATA 7200 (Link)
CPU Cooler: Zalman Copper Heatpipe CPU Cooler (12 CM Fan) (Link)
Case Fans: StarTech.com 2000 RPM 8cm Case Fan X2 (Link)
Power Supply: Best Value 600W Gold PSU 12cm 24-Pin 600U (Link)


----------



## FurryJackman (Nov 20, 2010)

See my EVGA Mods Rigs

In short though:

Got an i7-860
Got a GTX 470
Built from a Compaq mATX+BTX case


----------



## Flurrypaw (Nov 28, 2010)

ok not really too active of a sticky but still a sticky so I guess I'll post guilt free:

win7 64bit
8gb ram
1000gb hdd
amd phenom II quad 3.4ghz
nvidia 450gts
dual monitors

pretty happy with it right now, it plays everything just fine


----------



## Caustic (Dec 10, 2010)

Central Processing Unit: Advanced Micro Devices Athlon 64 X2 5600+ (@2.8GHz)
Motherboard: ASUS N2n68-LA (NARRA 2)
Power Supply: AGI 580W
Graphics Processing Unit: BFG Geforce GTX 260 (55nm core 216) Overclocked
Hard Disk Drive: 500GB Seagate Barracuda 7200RPM SATA-II 
Dual Monitor Setup
Audio Equipment:Logitech Z2300 2.1 speakers


----------



## FT522 (Jan 23, 2011)

Heres mine.

Mobo: MSi P55-GD65 USB3
RAM: 8gb DDR3 1333 G.Skill Ripjaw series
HDD: Spinpoint F3 7200 RPM 1 tb
CPU: i5-760 2.8GHz
PSU: Corsair CMPSU-750TX 750w
GPU: NVIDIA Geforce GTX 470 (Fermi)
Chassis: HAF 932
OS: Windows 7 Home premium 64-bit


----------



## H.nightroad (Feb 8, 2011)

full specs, though don't ask for the price, I don't want to think about how much monies I have forked out for this, its too traumatic

*Tower*
Intel S1366 Core i7 980X 3.33GHz 
Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD9 Motherboard 
Thermaltake Armor+ VH600LBWS 
Corsair AX-1200 1200W Power Supply
3 x Seagate 3TB FreeAgent Desktop 3.5" External HDD
2 x Corsair 256GB, Performance 3 Series
2 x 2TB Western Digital FYPS SATA II HDD 24x7
2 x Gigabyte NVIDIA GTX580 1536MB GDDR5
6x DDR3 4GB Corsair Dominator GT 2000MHz
LG CH10LS20 BluRay Combo drive


*Input hardware*
Logitech G13 Advanced Gaming Keyboard
Logitech G17 Gaming Keyboard
Cooler Master Storm Sentinel Advance Mouse

*Output hardware*
2 x Benq 23.6" Widescreen LED Gaming Monitor, 3D ready
8Ware Wireless HDMI Sender & Receiver (1080p)
Epson EH-TW4500 HD home theatre projector
Marantz SR7005 AV receiver/Amplifier
6 x Wharfedale Diamond 10.7 speakers (front, surround and rear L&R) 
Wharfedale Diamond CM (centre)
Wharfedale Diamond GX-SUB (subwoofer)

*Protection*
2 x CyberPower 3000ELCDRT2U 3000Va Rackmount/Tower UPS (one for the tower, one for everything else)

*OS & software*
MS Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit OEM
TrueRTA
TrendMicro TITANIUM Maximum Security 2011

*Added parts: (as of the 18th of the 2nd) *
2 x Heat killer GPU-x3 (gtx580 version) water blocks
Iwaki MD-30RZ water pump
Koolance 360x120mm radiator w/ attached fans (mounted onto the rear of the case)

it kinda looks awkward, I mean I almost want to mount a matching radiator assmbely on the opposite side in the same position, maybe run the GPU coolers in a dual loop (one pump/radiator per gpu) instead of the current parrelel setup


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 14, 2011)

my pc has the following:
Asus psq se2
Intel e8400 3gHz
4gb ddr2 880mHz
XFX Radeon 5850 1gb ddr5
combined 1500gb HDD
NZXT Hades case
Win 7 Ultimate 64bit

Input devices:
microsoft comfort curve keyboard
Saitek R.A.T 7 mouse
Gamecom 777 7.1 surround headset
Wacom bamboo pen & touch
Output Devices:
Creative t20 speakers(i dont use them much)
Benq g2222HDL screen
That should give you some picture of it. Minimum system score is 5.9 but that comes from my crappy 500 gb HDD
My another HDD is one terabyte. second lowest value is.6.5

So its a beast.cant wait 'til crysis 2 will give a challenge for it


----------



## Lobar (Feb 14, 2011)

MSI 890FXA-GD70 motherboard
AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition (3.4GHz quad-core)
Corsair XMS3 4x4GB 1600MHz DDR3 RAM (overkill, but wanted to take advantage of the memory glut in the market)
Asus Radeon HD 5770 1GB GDDR5 graphics card, OC'd to 1GHz
Western Digital 1TB 7200RPM HDD (want boot SSD when they get cheaper/use SATA III capabilities better)
Asus Wireless N desktop adapter
Windows 7 64-bit operating system

Input:
Logitech G15 gaming keyboard (crappy orange version)
Logitech G9x laser gaming mouse
Monoprice 10"x6.25" graphics tablet

Output:
Dell Ultrasharp U2311H 23" 1920x1080 monitor
Logitech X-540 5.1 surround speaker system
Logitech G35 7.1 surround gaming headphones


----------



## Garrus (Feb 19, 2011)

Just recently I upgraded my graphics card to a Radeon HD5770 and a bigger 700w PSU to go with it. God damn this PC literally went from medival to 21st century, so glad I finally saved enough to upgrade.


----------



## H.nightroad (Feb 19, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Just recently I upgraded my graphics card to a Radeon HD5770 and a bigger 700w PSU to go with it. God damn this PC literally went from medival to 21st century, so glad I finally saved enough to upgrade.



its amazing when you upgarde isn't it I went from a hand-me down setup (pentium 4 w/512mb ram and integrated card) from the 'rents to my first (and so far only) build and man was my face blown off


----------



## H.nightroad (Feb 19, 2011)

accidental post (sorry), just finished installing the new watercooling on my computer, I even pressure tested it for 24 hrs before even turning the power on to my comptuer, twould suck to have water stuff it up but I also want to push these cards a bit harder, now that I have power I'm addicted, I never want to have to suffer the dread of sacrificing my eyes for FPS


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Feb 19, 2011)

<3 Christmas upgrades.

3.2GHz AMD Phenom II X2 555 OC'd to 3.85GHz (WHOO L3 Cache )
NZXT Gamma chassis
4GB DDR2-1066 OC'd to 1280MHz
XFX HD5570 graphics card
58-in-one media card reader
Same old Seagate Barracuda 500GB hard drive
Same old bargain bin 500W PSU
Same old MSI 770T-C45 motherboard


----------



## Leafblower29 (Feb 27, 2011)

AMD Phenom II X4 940 Black Edition 3.56Ghz
ASUS M4N78 Pro
VIA HD Audio
CORSAIR XMS2 DHX 8GB
2x250GB WD Caviars in RAID0
Sparkle Nvidia GTX 260+ Core 216
Windows 7 Ultimate x64
Antec 900 Case
Sony SS-U571AV Speakers (2 Channel)
Sony TA-571 Receiver


----------



## Mr Meatballs (Feb 27, 2011)

ATI raedon 5870
Intel core i7 920
3 GB tri-channel memory
And a 1 terabyte hard-drive.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Feb 27, 2011)

New build!

Core i7-850K OC'ed to 4.0
8 GB DDR3 memory
GeForce 470 GTX
Intel DP55KG motherboard
CoolerMaster Mystique (look it up; sexy full tower)

I'm going to get an SSD soon.


----------



## Rouz (Mar 12, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> New build!
> 
> Core i7-850K OC'ed to 4.0
> 8 GB DDR3 memory
> ...



Where did you go Newegg?

I'm building a new PC in the summer hopefully. About the same spec but I'm gonna try and get that new AMD 6990? Card


----------



## ZentratheFox (Mar 20, 2011)

My systems are becoming quite dated... a complete overhaul should happen this year.  I updated the specs in the post to reflect the changes that have taken place over the past year and a half.



ZentratheFox said:


> My stuff:
> 
> ------- [Blackfox|Dragon] Gaming Rig -------
> CPU
> ...


----------



## 00vapour (Mar 20, 2011)

this thread was started in 2006 D:

....anyhow:

_Name: "HAL"_

ANTEC 300
-2* 800RPM S-Flex fluid bearing fans
-Corsair HX520

GIGABYTE-MA790FXT UD5P
-AMD Phenom II 955 Black Edition @ OC'ed to 3.6 GHZ
-4gigs DDR3 1666 mhz OCZ Platinum
-Asus Radeon 4870 Dark Knight (1GB DDR5)
-OCZ Vendetta II
- 1* 7200.11 500GB SATA II (running modified firmware)
- 1* 7200.12 1TB SATA II

MICROSOFT RECLUSA (modified hardware, greased keys, backlight modified)
-Coolermaster Sentinel
- LGX-230 Speakers

my other machine is a ZX-80


----------



## theinkfox (Mar 25, 2011)

CPU - AMD Phenom II x3 720 2.8Ghz @ Phenom II x4 3.8Ghz + 125W AMD stock cooler (my little baby)
MB - ECS Blackseries A785GM-AD3 (fucking warrior)
RAM - 4GB OCZ Reaper HPC DDR3 1800Mhz 8-8-8 1.65V @ 2200Mhz 7-6-7 1.75V (HOT!!)
HDD - 4 x WD CaviarBlack 2TB (plenty of porn and music)
ODD - Plextor DVDRW w/ LS (kicking asses since 2006)
VGA - XFX Radeon 4890 1GB DDR5 Turbo OC edition (even better than a hair dryer)
SND - Soundblaster X-FI platinum MOD Cirus DA/AD and NE5532
TWR - Thermaltake Matrix w/ window MOD + 7 Coolermaster R4 (quiet summer breeze)
PS - XFX Black/Grey modular 650W PORN edition (I love you)
SPK - Home made 325W RMS AMP + Home made 275W RMS Sub-AMP / JblPro Desktop Speakers / Home made NE5532 Headphone AMP + Shure SRH-440
MON - LG LED 20" E2040S


----------



## Ibuuyk (Mar 25, 2011)

Operating System:
Windows 2.6.0.6002 (Service Pack 2)
CPU Type:
AMD Phenom(tm) 9550 Quad-Core Processor
CPU Speed (GHz):
2.22
System Memory (GB):
4.75
Video Card Model:
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460 (OC)
Video Card Driver:
nvd3dum.dll

Ya, my processor's pretty average.


----------



## Garfang (Mar 30, 2011)

*Re: Gaming Machine [Your PC Specs]*

I bought myself a new Machine some months ago. My new PC has the following parts

Motherboard  AS Rock P55 Extreme 4
Processor Intel Core i5 760
Memory  CORSAIR XMS3  2x2GB
Graphics GeForce GTX 460 1GB
Power Corsair 550W
Sound  5.1 Logitech X-540

Processor: 7.2
Memory(RAM): 7.6
Graphics : 7.3
Gaming Graphics: 7.3
Primary Hard Disk : 5.4

I really need a new Harddriver and new Case and i will be Great =) do you like it?


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Mar 30, 2011)

Birthday upgrades. >_>

3.2GHz AMD Phenom II X2 555 OC'd to 3.85GHz
NZXT Gamma chassis
4GB DDR2-1066 OC'd to 1280MHz
XFX HD5570 graphics card
58-in-one media card reader
OCz Vertex 2 60GB SSD (boot)
Western Digital Caviar Green 1TB (crap storage)
Same old bargain bin 500W PSU
Same old MSI 770T-C45 motherboard

Processor: 6.8
RAM: 7.5
Gaming/Graphics: 6.7
Primary Hard Disk: 7.2


----------



## Akselmo (Mar 31, 2011)

My specs. (I used CPU-Z)


----------



## VoidBat (Apr 2, 2011)

Unknown, shitty motherboard
AMD Athlon 64 X2 2.6GHz Dual Core Processor 5000+
4GB DDR2 RAM 800MHz
2.5 TB HDD Western Digital
Nvidia Geforce GTS250 1GB DVI Cuda PCIE
Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit
Logitech K300 Compact Keyboard
Logitech MX518 Gaming Mouse

Nothing to boast about.


----------



## RockTheFur (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm running a budget build currently.

Case- Rosewell ARMOR Case
CPU- AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition (Deneb)
Graphics- Zotac AMP! Edition GTS 450 (Factory OC)
Hard Drives- Western Digital 1TB Black Caviar HDD (7200 Rpm, Sata 6, 64Mb Cache)
Motherboard- Some Gigabyte motherboard that I can not remember
Power Supply- 750W Earthwatts
Ram- 8 Gigs of (2x4) DDR3 ram, 1600 (Ripjaws)
After-market Cooler- Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus

Along with the usual DVD Drive (lightscribe for the win), card reader and such. I am surprised at how fast it runs most games. At $800, I am satisfied.


----------



## ArcticEight (Apr 23, 2011)

The specs I will get next week, when my new parts arrive:

Case: Antec Dark Fleet DF-85
GPU: ASUS GeForce GTX 560Ti (1GB)
CPU: Intel Core i7-2600K @ 3,4GHz
Motherboard: ASUS SABERTOOTH P67 B3
RAM: Corsair 6GB DDR3 PC10600 1333MHz (3x2GB)
PSU: Using the one I already have, forgot what the name is, but it's on 630W.

EDIT: Forget about the links, it's just because I copy&pasted..


----------



## Spookythefox (Apr 29, 2011)

I have two machines I game on, one of which is a gaming laptop that is not working properly right now, and the other is my enthusiast desktop, which I just finished.

Laptop: Gateway p7811fx
GPU: nvidia 9800mGTS (burnt to a crisp. it hit 105c and toasted part of the mobo, so entire computer is out of comission for now, but I am planning on getting it fixed)
CPU: intel centrino 2 @ 2.26ghz
RAM: 4gb DDR3
HDD: 2x 7200rpm drives, one 200gb, other 250gb. Yes, it has two physical disks, its not a small laptop.

The real star of the show though is my new desktop
Case: Bitfenix Colossus venom
GPU: twin no-vendor GTX 480 flag ship cards I got from nVidia them selves (running in SLi, they out perform even the latest dual gpu gtx 590, but also use almost double the power.) I am considering adding a third one since my mobo supports 3 way SLi, but I would be precariously close to max on my PSU.
CPU: intel core i7-950 @ 3.06ghz cooled by a corsair H60 water cooler. its stock right now, but I can overclock it. a lot.
MOBO: Asus Rampage III Formula
RAM: 12gb ADATA gaming memory
PSU: Chieftec 1200w power supply.

I built the computer for nVidia surround view, but I don't have 3 nice identical monitors for it yet.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm eager now, I've ordered all the parts for my college PC and I thought I'd show off the specs and prices I got. The goal of this machine was to build a box ready for 1080p high definition film production so I went fairly heavy on the CPU but midrange on the graphics card. So long as the graphics card has 3 outputs and runs Civilization 5 smoothly, I'm happy. :3

CPU: Intel Core i5 2500k 3.3ghz Quadcore ($198 )
Motherboard: Gigabyte P67A-UD3-B3 ($115)
Graphics: Powercolor Radeon HD 6850 ($146)
Memory: Patriot Sector 5 DDR3-1333 8GB ($65)
Power: Corsair Builder Series CX600 ($55)
I/O: Syba PCI 1394a Controller Card ($8 )
I/O: Nmedia ZE-C88 3.5" Card Reader/eSATA/Firewire ($12)
Optical: Liteon 24X DVDRW ($18 )
Case: Xigmatek Asgard II ($37)

I think I did fairly well price wise, these are Canadian funds mind you, but the 2500k for under $200 CAD is a particular boon. And yeah, I specifically got that card reader so it'd add Firewire amongst it's other features. I thought it wise to get since I may be dumping from DV cameras in college, and thusly I needed to shell out $8 for a firewire controller card with a 9pin internal header just to connect the reader to.


----------



## Tissemand (May 1, 2011)

Main computer:
- CPU: AMD 965, 3.7GHz air OC
- Motherboard: Some cheap Biostar w/ AM3 socket
- GFX: Integrated, awwwright. (4250)
- Memory: 4GB DDR3
- Power: Generic 600w supply
- Case: Random cheap case from the 90s
- HDD: Samsung F3, 1TB
- OS: Windows 7 Pro (and it's unpirated!)
- Cost: $150ish

Server 1:
- CPU: Pent. 4, Prescott (magical), at stock 3.0GHz
- Memory: 3GB - 3.5GB (Haven't checked recently)
- Gfx: Integrated, duh.
- HDD: cheap WD 250GB
- HDD: another cheap 100GB (?)
- PSU: 400w-ish 
- OS: GNU/Debian
- Cost: $10!


----------



## DarkMettaur (May 17, 2011)

8I

Guess I'll post this or whatever.

CPU: AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 955 3.20 GHz
Motherboard: Asus M4A77T/USB3
Graphics: Radeon 6850 basically.
Memory: 4GB DDR3
Power: Enermax Pro 82+ 625W
Case: Cheapo ATX thing.
Hard drives: Two 320gig generic things, seagate I think.
OS: Windows 7 professional

:I Meh. Probably not that good. *Clueless.*


----------



## Wolf3188 (Jun 10, 2011)

My main machine is terrible, to be honest. I got it from my high school when they upgraded their systems and slapped some new stuff in there

CPU: Pentium 4 @ 3.2GHz (Upgraded from a mighty Celeron @ a whopping 2.4GHz)
RAM: 2X 2GB sticks of generic DDR2 RAM (I believe it had 1 gig when I got it)
Graphics: NVidia GeForce FX5500 w/ 256mb video memory. (Bought off ebay for like 10 bucks, probably upgrade that soon)
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 750GB
Monitor: LG 19" widescreen LCD thing. Nothing great, but better than the CRT I have been using for the last long time.
Speakers: Olympic Technologies GTC3000 (Got from a thrift shop for $2.50)
OS: Windows XP Pro 64 Bit SP2.

So yeah.... It's not exactly great, but I prefer to game on consoles anyway so it doesn't really need to be any better. I believe this whole thing has cost me about $100 not including the monitor, which was free.

And my laptop, which is a Dell Precision M4300.

CPU: Core 2 Duo T8100 @ 2.1GHz
GPU: Nvidia Quadro FX360 mobile with 256mb video ram
RAM: 3GB DDR2 800
HDD: Western Digital 500GB 2.5" laptop drive
OS: Windows 7 Ultimate 32 Bit SP1.

Also an Asus F5R laptop with a gig of ram, 160GB HDD, some old ATi card and a Pentium DC @ 1.6GHz. I just use this thing to take notes and do other stuff like that at school.

Lastly, a couple of old IBM and Toshiba laptops which I no longer use, and a couple of Amiga 500's and other Commodore models if they count.


----------



## Obtuse tail (Aug 3, 2011)

eMachines T5246

AMD Athlon X2 Processor 4200+ 
Nvidia GeForce 8500 GT Graphics Card
2 GB RAM
500 GB Hard Drive
32 Bit
I think that's all the important stuff.


----------



## Adam Bomb (Aug 11, 2011)

I built my rig myself for just under $1500. It's definitely starting to show its age but she gets the job done.

Motherboard: MSI K9N2 Diamond
CPU: AMD Athlon 64 X2 7750 2.7GHz
RAM: 4GB G.SKILL DDR2 1066
PSU: Antec Eartwatts 500W
GPU: 2x EVGA GeForce 9600 GT 512MB
HDD: 2x Seagate Barracuda 500GB 7200RPM
Case: Antec 300
Monitor: Acer X233H 1080p 23"
Speakers: Logitech X-540 5.1
Headphone: Turtle Beach X11
Mouse: Logitech MX518
Keyboard: OCZ Alchemy Elixir II

I think that's about it. I'd take pictures but my dumb phone doesn't have a flash and my lights are off and I'm lazy.


----------



## iTails (Aug 11, 2011)

I have a laptop, but it's pretty decent for what I can do with it.

Intel Pentium T4500M 2.3GHz
GT320M 1GB VDDR3
4GB DDR3 @1066MHz
320GB HDD @5400RPM
15.6" glossy monitor
OS/s - Windows 7 Ultimate x64 and Ubuntu 11.04


----------



## Pine (Aug 21, 2011)

HP Pavilion p6670t

CPU: Intel Core i3 560
GPU: Nvidia 450GTS 1GB
RAM: DDR3 8GB
OS: Windows 7 64 bit
HDD: 750 GB

Monitors: 2 HPw2207's
Speakers: Logitech X-530 5.1 surround
Headset: Logitech G330 (sucks imo)
Keyboard: Logitech G110
Mouse: Logitech G9x
Misc: Logitech G13 gamepad

as you can tell, I'm a Logitech fag and I like to go all out with gaming :V


----------



## Pamiiruq (Aug 27, 2011)

------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 8/27/2011, 11:15:05
       Machine name: THE-ALPHA
   Operating System: Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit (6.1, Build 7601) Service Pack 1 (7601.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506)
           Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
       System Model: X58A-UD7
               BIOS: Award Modular BIOS v6.00PG
          Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU       X 980  @ 3.33GHz (12 CPUs), ~4.48GHz
             Memory: 6144MB RAM
Available OS Memory: 6142MB RAM
          Page File: 3423MB used, 8860MB available

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
        Card name: AMD Radeon HD 6900 Series (ASUS EAH6970 DCII/2DI4S/2GD5)
Manufacturer: ATI Technologies Inc.
Chip type: ATI display adapter (0x6718)
DAC type: Internal DAC(400MHz)
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6718&SUBSYS_03BC1043&REV_00
Display Memory: 751 MB
Dedicated Memory: 2032 MB

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
Description: Speakers (ASUS Xonar D2X Audio Device)

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
Drive: C:
Total Space: 61.0 GB
 Model: CRUCIAL_CT64M225

Drive: E:
Total Space: 61.1 GB
Model: CRUCIAL_CT64M225

Drive: F:
Total Space: 238.5 GB
Model: WDC WD2500JS-00NCB1

Drive: G:
Total Space: 953.7 GB
Model: WDC WD10EALX-009BA0 ATA Device

Drive: H:
Total Space: 305.2 GB
Model:  ST3320310CS SCSI Disk Device

Drive: I:
Total Space: 476.9 GB
Model:  ST3500312CS SCSI Disk Device

Drive: J:
Total Space: 476.9 GB
Model: SAMSUNG HM500JI USB Device

Drive: K:
Total Space: 953.8 GB
 Model: WD My Passport 0730 USB Device

Drive: L:
Total Space: 152.5 GB
 Model: WDC WD1600BEVS-60RST0

Drive: M:
Total Space: 286.2 GB
Model: Maxtor 6V300F0 SCSI Disk Device

Drive: N:
Total Space: 953.9 GB
Model: SAMSUNG HD103UJ SCSI Disk Device

Drive: O:
Total Space: 476.9 GB
 Model:  ST3500412AS SCSI Disk Device

Drive: P:
Total Space: 476.9 GB
Model: WDC WD5000AAKS-00YGA SCSI Disk Device

Drive: Q:
Total Space: 381.6 GB
Model: Maxtor 6H400F0 SCSI Disk Device

Drive: R:
Total Space: 476.9 GB
 Model: WDC WD5000AAKS-00YGA SCSI Disk Device

Drive: S:
Total Space: 476.9 GB
 Model: WDC WD5000AAKS-00YGA SCSI Disk Device

Drive: T:
Total Space: 238.5 GB
Model: WDC WD2500JS-00NCB1 SCSI Disk Device

Drive: U:
Total Space: 1907.7 GB
Model: WD Ext HDD 1021 USB Device

Drive: D:
Model: HL-DT-ST BD-RE  BH10LS30

Just my gaming rig, wont bother with any other machines.


----------



## MGlBlaze (Sep 1, 2011)

Here's mine. Hardly the best rig ever, but it's no slouch.*

Rig itself;*
Windows 7 Professional 64-bit
Antec 1200 case
Gigabyte 890FXA-UD5 motherboard
4Gb DDR3 RAM
AMD PhenomII 955BE (Overclocked to 3.7Ghz)
AMD ASUS 6870 graphics card (Overclocked core to 1Ghz)
Corsair X128 SSD (Main drive)
2x 500Gb hard drives, RAID0 (1Gb altogether, storage and other programs)

*Peripherals;*
Razer DeathAdder 3500dpi edition mouse
Logitech G19 keyboard
Razer Barracuda headset
Wacom Bamboo Pen graphics tablet
XBox360 controller for windows
Neovo 1680x1050 resolution monitor


----------



## Indigo-Mew (Oct 2, 2011)

Components:
Intel core 2 duo E6750 @ 2.66GHZ
4GB RAM
Gigabyte GA-P35C-DS3R
Windows 7 64 Pro
AMD 6950-2GB
750w PSU
160GB laptop drive (Need more space)
HP monitor (1680x1050)
Cooler-master stacker 830

PERIPHERALS:
Microsoft sidewinder X8
razer arctosa key-bored
BOSE companion 3 (I love them)


----------



## AshleyAshes (Oct 7, 2011)

Everybody needs liquid cooling, right?

http://i254.photobucket.com/albums/hh100/AshleyAshes2/cooler.jpg


----------



## ZerX (Nov 12, 2011)

ASUS P6X58D Premium
Core i7 930
Enermax Liberty ECO II 720watt PSU
XFX 5970 2gb
Intel X25-M 80 ssd
Cooler Master HAF 932
Yasya cpu cooler
DELL UltraSharp 2209WA
Windows 7 64bit
3x2gb 2000mhz


----------



## guster11 (Nov 14, 2011)

This my pretty new build:
i7 2600k CPU
EVGA superclocked gtx 580 GPU
ROG maximus IV p67 mobo
8 GB 1600 Mhz vengeance ram
1 Tb caviar black WD HDD
Antec high current pro 1200W PSU
lg blu-ray reader+lightscribe
lite on 24x dvd/cd burner
XSPC rasa 750rs 360 water cooling system
Haf X case
Logitech g510 keyboard+g35 headset
Cyborg RAT 7 mouse

Also, in the next month I plan on adding this:
EVGA FTW gtx 580 classified hydro copper 2 edition
corsair dominator 12 GB 2200 Mhz
Crucial m4 128 gb ssd
EVGA hydro copper 2 water block(for the first card)


----------



## Masami (Dec 4, 2011)

CPU: Intel Core 2 Quad Q9650 @ 3.0 Ghz
RAM: 8GB DDR3 Corsair Vengeance 1600 Mhz 
PSU: Corsair Professional Series 850w
GPU: Radeon HD 5870 1GB
HDD: Some terrible leftover Hitachi 250 GB drive ... getting a SSD soon. 
Case: Full size Antec Skeleton
Drives: Blu Ray Combo.

I have about $800 or so into this.


----------



## Archon (Dec 23, 2011)

Manufacturer:
Processor:
Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU 950 @ 3.07GHz (4 CPUs), 
~3.1GHz
Memory:
8192MB DDR 3 RAM
Hard Drive:
1.32 TB Total
Video Card:
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460 1GB
Monitor:
VW246H
Sound Card:
Speakers (Realtek High Definition 
Audio)
Speakers/Headphones:
Philips FW-C99/37
Keyboard:
Standard PS/2 Keyboard
Mouse:
Sidewinder X3
Mouse Surface:
Laser
Operating System:
Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit (6.1, Build 7600) 
(7600.win7_gdr.110622-1503)
Motherboard:
Sabertooth X58
Computer Case:
Custom


----------



## Elim Garak (Feb 10, 2012)

CPU: Intel Core i7 920 @ 2.67GHz
RAM : 6GB running at 1333 mhz
Motherboard: Gigabyte EX58-EXTREME
HDD0: 80 GB intel SSD
HDD1: 1TB Samsung (7200 RPM)
HDD2: 1.5TB WD (5400 RPM)
Graphics card: AMD RadeonHD 5870 1GB GDDR5
Monitor0: Samsung SyncMaster T240 (1920 x 1200)
Monitor1: 50" Samsung TV (720p/1080i)
Keyboard: Logitech G15v1
Mouse: Logitech G9x
Sound: Simple 2.1 logitech speakers but mainly my Logitech H530 headset is in use.
OS: Windows 7 x64 Ultimate, Arch Linux.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 10, 2012)

CPU: AMD Phenom X6 1090T 3.2Ghz BE
RAM: 6GB DDR3 1333 Mhz
Mobo: ASUS 890 FXA-GD65
HDD: 300Gb
HDD: 1TB
GPU: XFX Radeon 5850 1GB
Monitor: BenQ G2222HDL
Keyboard: Sidewinder X4 iIrr
Mouse R.A.T.7
Sound: Bose Companion 3
OS: Win7 Ultimate 64bit


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Feb 10, 2012)

CPU: AMD Phenom II X2 555 @ 3.2GHz
RAM: 16GB Corsair XMS3 1333MHz
Board: ASUS M5A87
SSD: OCz Fatality 60GB
HDD: Western Digital Caviar Green 1TB
GPU: XFX Radeon HD 5570
PSU: DiabloTek 500W
Monitor: Dell E2311H
Keyboard: Logitech K300
Mouse: Logitech M500
Sound: Logitech S220
OS: Windows 7 Ultimate x64


----------



## Tao (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: Gaming Machine [Your PC Specs]*

HP P6674y Desktop PC
AMD Phenom II X4 830
6GB RAM
1 TB Hard Drive
NVidia GeForce 9600 GT
Some Custom Fan Ghetto-Rigged onto my card
Sony MDR-XD2000 Headphones
CA Desktop Mic
Standard HP Mouse & Keyboard
Windows 7

i feel like a god (except for windows 7)


----------



## Kivaari (Feb 11, 2012)

Laptop:
Toshiba Satellite C655
Intel Core i3 2310-M Dual Core @ 2.1 Ghz
8GB DDR3 RAM
Intel HD3000 integrated graphics
300GB HDD
Windows 7

Desktop:
AMD Athlon X3 @ 3.2 GHz
8GB DDR3 RAM
ATI Radeon 4650
2 500GB HDD
Windows 7 or Ubuntu 10.10
32" Phillips LED TV (Because why have just a monitor?)


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Feb 13, 2012)

Prebuilt HP H8-1160t that I threw a few of my own upgrades in.

*CPU:* i7-2600
*CPU Cooler:* CoolerMaster TX3
*RAM:* 2x4 GB Samsung, 1x2 GB Ramaxel. 10GB DDR3 (Yes, I know)
*Motherboard:* PEGATRON H67 IPISB-CH2
*GPU:* Sapphire HD 6850
*SSD:* Crucial M4 128 GB
*HDD:* Hitachi Deskstar 7K3000 2TB

*Monitor:* HP w2408 24" 1920x1200
*Keyboard:* Razer Lycosa
*Mouse:* Logitech G9x
*Headset:* Razer Carcharias

The TX3 has yet to come in but sure am excited. I also know that the stock heatsink is fine if I'm not going to overclock (Which I don't think I can with this Mobo) but it get it up to 81C under Prime 95 and I'd feel more comfortable with a better cooler.

SSDs are a beautiful thing.


----------



## Flippy (Feb 14, 2012)

This is all my cool new stuff...I need a new mobo, processor & different RAM because the RAM I have now is good but it wouldn't be for the new mobo. When I get more cash moneys I'll get that stuff.
OS: Windows 7 Ultimate 64-Bit
Processor: AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5200 + (2 CPUs) ~2.6GHz
Hard drives: SSD Kingston 128GB & 1 terabyte western digital
DVD Drive: Light-On SATA
Memory: 2048MB RAM Corsair
Power supply: OCZ ModxStream-Pro 700w
Video Card: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti
Case: Scout CM Storm
Keyboard: Saitek Eclipse II
Monitor: HP 2311 23' LED 1920 X 1080
Mouse: Cyber Snipa S.W.A.T. Laser Gaming Mouse
Headphones: Tt eSPORTS SHOCK SPIN Shining White
Headset: Gear Head AU7000W USB Connector Circumaural Wireless Gaming/VOIP Stereo Headset
Speakers: Gear Head  		 SP3500ACB Powered 2.1 Studio Speaker System


----------



## graneth (Feb 23, 2012)

Self built computer.

Internal:

OS: MS Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit
CPU: Intel Core i7 950  @ 3.07GHz
CPU Cooler: Thermaltake Frio (swapped fans for 2 120mm green LED fans)
RAM: 6.00 GB Triple-Channel DDR3 @ 795MHz (9-9-9-24) (g.skill)
Motherboard: EVGA  132-BL-E758   (Evga 3SLI)
Graphics: 1536MB GeForce GTX 580 (nVidia)
Hard Drives:
 1000GB Western Digital WDC WD1002FAEX (SATA)
     120GB OCZ OCZ-AGILITY3 ATA Device (SATA)
PSU:950W Silverstone 


External:
Case: Xclio Blackhawk Color
Case cooling:
4X Xclio 120mm 256 colorshift fans
1x Xclio 240mm 256 colorshift fan (side mount)

Input: 
Steelseries Diablo III gaming mouse
Razer Lycosa gaming keyboard

Also have an older computer (1ghz single core athalon 768mb SDram  8x AGP graphics running Nvidia 4000 series Graphics card) for a media server


----------



## greg-the-fox (Apr 6, 2012)

(I am not seriously calling this a gaming machine, this is a joke)

Model: Macbook Pro 15" [Late 2008]
OS: Mac OSX Version 10.6.8 [Snow Leopard], Windows 7 Professional SP1
Processor: 2.5 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo
Memory: 4 GB DDR2 SDRAM, 667 MHz [2x2GB]
Video Card: NVIDA GeForce 8600M GT, 512 MB VRAM
Hard Drive: 250 GB Hitachi - 5600 rpm

Pitty me, I'm so ashamed ;_;
Someday I will get an actual gaming PC but this at least runs games decently at low/medium graphics settings... I think the video card is the biggest issue at the moment


----------



## Katzen (Apr 12, 2012)

Can't help but post my beauty up here. ^_^

Case: Cooler Master HAF 932 Series
M/B: ASUS P6X58D (1366 Socket with 6GB/s SATA and USB 3.0)
CPU: i7 950 Bloomfield - Currently running @ 3.1 GHz (I wanted a Sandy Bridge, but all supporting M/B's were recalled at the time of my purchase)
CPU Cooler: Cooler Master Hyper N520 Series (Dual 92mm Fans)
P/S: Corsair 750W
Graphics: Radeon HD 6950 256-bit w/ 2GB cache
HDD: Samsung 1TB 7200 RPM (x2)
RAM: G-Skill 12GB Triple-Channel Memory at 1600MHz and 9 Cas Latency
OS: Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit

Had her for a year and I still see no reason to upgrade her, other than getting a second Video card or upgrading to a SSD.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Apr 12, 2012)

Well, I feel like playing. 

CPU: Intel i5 2500k 3.3ghz (Overclocked to 4.6ghz)
Cooler: Corsair Hydro Series H60 Liquid Cooler
Mobo: Gigabyte P67A-UD3-B3
RAM: 24GB DDR3-1333
Graphics: Powercolor Radeon HD 6850
Storage: 2 x 500GB (RAID1 Array) 2 x 1TB (RAID1 Array)
Displays: 3 x Asus VH236H 23" 1080p displays
PSU: Corsair Builders Series CX 600
OS: Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit

...Not exactly a gaming PC, but it plays Civilization 5 and that's what matters to me.


----------



## Baloris (Apr 22, 2012)

Little over two years old now.  It shows its age in BF3, but other than that, it runs everything well.

Case: Lian-Li PC-K58 Dragonlord
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-790FXTA-UD5
Power Supply: Corsair CMPSU-650TX 650W
Hard Drive(s): Seagate ST3360320AS 360GB, Samsung Spinpoint F3 1TB
Processor: AMD Phenom II X4 955 3.2 GHz
RAM: G.SKILL 8GB DDR3 1600
Video Card: BFG Tech GTX 275 OC
Monitor(s): ASUS VH232H, LG Flatron 1932TQ-BF
Mouse: Razer DeathAdder LH
Keyboard: Das Keyboard Model S Professional
Speakers: Insignia NS-A1113 Shelf System
Headphones: AudioTechnica ATH-M50
Operating System: Windows 7 Professional x64


----------



## HarbringerTheDragon (May 21, 2012)

bought it as a refurb and upgraded it myself, money well spent. cheaper than a brand new, less capable machine.

PC Specs:

Windows 7 Professional 64-Bit
Processor: Intel I3-2130 CPU @ 3.40 GHz (4 CPUs)
Memory: 8192MB Ram (8 Gigs)
1.5 Terra-byte Hard drive
Graphics: AMD Radeon HD 6700 1GB Dedicated GDDR5 RAM Series (Very Great Graphics card for low price)


----------



## Abundance (May 21, 2012)

AMD Phenom II x6 3.2gHz
12GB RAM
2 AMD Radeon HD6970s
128GB SSD for OS
2x 1TB HDD for data


----------



## Synapse (Jun 1, 2012)

Suppose I'll post my specs.  I think I'm finally finished with this build as I've been working on it for the past 6 months.  

CPU: AMD Phenom II X6 1045T
Cooler: Antec Kuhler H20 620
GPU: 2X  EVGA GTX 560 Ti 448 Cores Classified in SLI
Memory: 16 GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3-1600
Mainboard: ASRock 990FX AM3+ Extreme 3
PSU: 1000w Cougar CMX
SSD: 60 GB OCZ Vertex 3 (Boot drive)
HDD1: 1 TB WD Caviar Black (Game storage)
HDD2: 800 GB WD Caviar Green (Media + Programs)
Case: Silverstone Raven RV-03
Keyboard: Mad Catz Cyborg V.5
Mouse: Logitech MX 518 
Monitor: Samsung 27" LED Screen

Spent quite a deal on this whole setup, especially if you take into consideration all the peripherals I'm using.  My speakers will probably get upgraded again soon once I get an audio card, which I already had but unfortunately I had to pull it out because my video cards block everything but one PCIe 1x slot.  

One of the things I most like about this case are all the custom lighting effects I've added to my system.  Added in a bunch of custom UV reactive stuff and UV lights so it glows blue and purple in the dark.  The other thing I really love, although some people think it's a bit gimmicky, are these Cyborg AmBX gaming lights I have positioned around my monitor.  It's really awesome to see them react to games and movies. 

Here's a couple of photos to help better explain the lightning effects within the case.
http://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm14/dcortez20/PC Photos/DSCN0165.jpg
http://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm14/dcortez20/PC Photos/IMAG0010.jpg
http://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm14/dcortez20/PC Photos/IMAG0007.jpg


----------



## benanderson (Aug 22, 2012)

I've upgraded my iMac to 10GB of RAM and shoved windows 7 in a different partition to play a handful of video games.

Quad Core i7 870 (2.9GHz - turbo to 3.2GHz)
AMD Radeon HD5750
10GB DDR3 RAM (1333MHz)
Samsung F3 1TB Hard Disk
External Studio Monitor speakers connected via a Lexicon I-ONIX U82S mixing console.
As well as the frankly amazing built in Monitor, I also now sport an external AOC 21" 1080p LED monitor (with matte surface).
Razor Abyss mouse and the standard Apple Wireless keyboard.

Under MS Windows I installed via boot camp I was able to over clock the GPU. I can play Skyrim on Ultra at 1080p at 30 to 45 fps. At 1440p (native monitor resolution) I can still churn out 15 to 30fps! Not bad for a 2 year old machine I think. 
I'm in the middle of more important purchases at the moment but when I have more disposable income I'll be shoving a 256GB SSD in there. Probably a OCZ Vertex 3/4.


----------



## DW_ (Aug 22, 2012)

Okay GPU, okay RAM decent CPU, etc..

GPU: AMD Radeon HD 6670
RAM: 8 GB DDR3 (667 MHz)
CPU: Intel Core i7-2600 @3.4 GHz (quad-core+HT)
HDD: 1TB Seagate Barracuda
Monitor: Samsung HD TV (VGA connection @1680 by 1050 OMG NOT FULL HD U SUX)
Speakers: Logitech SOMETHING 2.1-channel


----------



## Kosdu (Aug 22, 2012)

My good computer, not using. Hand assembled/built:


Vcard: Radeon 860 or something. I really forget. Fast thing with 2gb VRAM I think
Ram: 16gbs fast ram, heat shield protected
massive heat sinks, it's circular with a fan in the middle
6 core proccessor, overclocked to 4.1ghz I think
750gbs or so of system memory
2 hard drives
1 flash drive for system (around 60gbs)


Friggin awesome. 


Parts cost around 1k, I think


----------



## Kherr (Aug 23, 2012)

I saw this thread and just had to chip in. This is my baby, my beauiful gaming beast... (not to boast or anything... )

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2303585

That Nvidia card is 2 GB dedicated with 2GB shared from my RAM giving me 4GB of vid card power. I'm loving this PC. Also running Windows 7 Professional x64, and Linux Fedora Core 17 x64 (Dual Boot through Grub 2). 1 TB of internal HDD storage. Oh, and the processor is actually 2.2 GHz with turbo-boost to 3.1 GHz, which it does anytime I'm doing anything on it, so yea... it's really just a 3.1 GHz processor.


----------



## Ranguvar (Sep 17, 2012)

Windows 8.1 Pro X64
CPU: Amd fx 6300 @ 4.7 Ghz 1.42 vcore w/ Hyper 212 evo
GPU: MSI 560 ti 448 PE/OC
RAM: 8gb Crucial Ballistex 8-9-8-25 @ 1920 Mhz 1.6v
Mobo: Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3 F7c
PSU: Antec HCG 600w
Storage: Samsung 830 120 gb (OS), 1TB WD Caviar Black
Optical: Sony DVD
Case: NZXT H2 Mid-tower
Mouse: Generic Microsoft mouse and pad
Keyboard: Unicomp Model M


----------



## Otto The Pup (Sep 19, 2012)

Windows 7 ultimate 64 bit
CPU: Intel core i5 2500K
GPU: ASUS Nvidia GTX 560 Ti 1024MB
RAM: 8GB DDR3(Not really sure what brand and name)
Storage: 1945GB Seagate Barracuda


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Sep 19, 2012)

I guess my system has changed enough to warrant a new post.

Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit
CPU: AMD Phenom II X6 1045T @2.7GHz
RAM: 16GB (4x4GB) Corsair XMS3 @1333MHz
Motherboard: Asus M5A87
GPU: XFX Radeon HD5570
HDD: Western Digital WD10EARS 1TB
PSU: Corsair HX850 (850 watts)
Chassis: NZXT Gamma


----------



## Percy (Sep 19, 2012)

I really only changed the GPU and the RAM of my computer.
8 GB RAM with a Sapphire Radeon HD6950 graphics card. I haven't had the need to upgrade anything, as it handles games including BF3 like a charm, and without any issues.


----------



## Bantamu (Sep 20, 2012)

Dual GTX 680's (SLI enabled) 2.2 GHz Intel Core i7-2670QM (2.2GHz,3.1GHz,w/Turbo Boost, 6MB Cache) 8 GB Dual Channel DDR3 750 GB 7200 rpm Hard Drive 18.4-inch WideFHD 1920 x 1080 WLED screen Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit


----------



## Foxikado (Oct 15, 2012)

iMac
2.5GHz Intel i5, AMD HD6750M, Win 7 Home 64bit bootcamped.


----------



## Genobee (Oct 30, 2012)

Chimera4s case from ibuypower
Intel 3570k
Nvidia gtx 670 evga
16gb ripjaw gskill 1600mhz ddr3
A few high capacity hdd
Corsair h40 CPU cooler
Windows 7 premium
Corsair 750w power supply

I think that is about it, oh and I managed to get a good deal on the parts. Spent $1,000 even. Not too shabby for those parts.


----------



## EllieTheFuzzy (Dec 15, 2012)

Okay so here it goes 

CPU - Intel Core i7 3770K (3.5GHZ Quad, Usually i find it running 3.6-3.8GHZ, and HT is on) 
Motherboard - AsRock B75 Pro3-M
1333MHZ DDR3 32GB Ram (though i can only use 16 reason why V) 
Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit (Might upgrade in future to use the Full 32GB of ram) 
Intel HD4000 (It would have been a ASUS Nvidia GTX550ti But for some reason the screws will not move on my case so i can open it to put it inside)
HDD - 1TB

Computer I'm calling "Spooky Moopy The Leviathan", Feels like a Quad jet engined Digger feels very VERY freaking powerful compared to the PC's of the past, I've done a slight stress test on it, Found i can have Firefox, 3 Programs recording the screen (Skype Screenshare, Bandicam (I FREAKING RECOMEND bandicam, Takes fraps puts it into a blender, Poops into the blender and throws it out of the window like a gentleman in a pizza hut) and Livestream (Normal + High settings) , Plus on Skype and Steam And PS, Went upto 50% CPU usage so can do a bit more so it's a damn powerful computer, The graphics do fine with TF2 at medium settings but can go upto high, GTAIV will run at low settings (some on medium but mainly on low) 

Recomendations: Everything, It'll chew it.

And the other household computers (Including our past computers since i always somewhat gamed/TRIED to game on them)

Dell optiplex 760 SFF Case
CPU - Intel Core 2 Duo e7300 2.66GHZ
RAM - 4GB 
Graphics - Intel Q43/Q45 Chipset 
HDD - 400GB
OS - Windows 7 Professional 64BIT

Nifty computer i will say, Tried linux on it when i first got it (Had NO OS despite a Vista sticker) Didn't like it so managed to get it to WIN7, Bought it as a temporary upgrade to my Old HP until i can get a better computer (I could only upgrade the HP's Socket939 CPU so much), Performence wise, If you do not throw a truckload at it It'd happily take Running a minecraft server, Playing in it while you have Firefox Steam and Skype open, It's ram ultimately slowed it down, Graphics wise It'd do TF2 on Low-Medium settings, Same somewhat with Minecraft, If i had managed to get a bigger case and managed to get my nvidia card in, reckon it'd have been a hell of a machine

Recomendations: Again light to medium gaming, Internet, Good few stuff it could do

Acer Aspire 5742
CPU - Intel Core i3 370M 2.4GHZ
RAM - 4GB Ram
HDD - 140GB (Original hard drive broke so used my sisters old Compaq presarios harddrive ) 
Graphics - Intel HDGraphics
OS- Windows 7 Home premium 64Bit Then Windows 7 Professional 64Bit 

Got this laptop for my bday, not much to say is It's like the Dell, CPU feels pretty neat along with the ram, Not something you'd throw EVERYTHING at, But can cope with lots of tasks abeit it's worst thing is it gets hot REALLY easily, 's been battered here and there due to it being dropped a lot of times. 

Recomendations: Lightish to medium gaming, Internet, other programs you may think

HP Pavilion a1108UK (Yeah i used to use this as a MAIN gaming machine) 

CPU - AMD Athlon 3800+ X2 64 2.0GHZ
RAM - 3.5GB (Upgraded it from the original 2GB Ram) 
Graphics - Nvidia GTX550ti/ATI Radeon 200Xpress 
HDD - 500GB 
OS - Windows XP Home 32bit Then was upgraded to Windows 7 Home premium 32 bit

What can i say, I consider this the best computer i've owned, I named it affectionately JEZUZ, Cause of a instance where i thought it died and it came back to life (Even if i am non religious, and very xD) The CPU was the let down as it really spent most of it's time on 80% But with a extra bit of ram, Put TF2 at DX8 On it's XPRESS200 graphics, it runs pretty okay abeit with lag here and there, But after MONTHS and MONTHS of not being able to play Steam games it was so welcomed, Was very worth the amount of money i paid for it 

Recomendations: Light old gaming, Mainly Internet 

Lenovo G550

CPU - Intel Celeron 900 2.20GHZ (Underclocked to about 1.4ghz to save battery)
RAM - 2GB RAM
Graphics - GMA900/GMA 950 (forgot XD)
OS - Windows Vista Basic 32Bit
HDD - 190GB 

I love this laptop, Despite a lack of power I recomend this if you want a cheap laptop just to listen to music on or surf the internet, And i find it VERY VERY sturdy, Like i could nuke it and it'd take it like a gentleman in a pizza hut

Recomendations : Just a low requirements Interneting and reliability does the job superbly.

OLD OLD custom computer (this was probably the worst of the computers i've tried to game on) 

RAM - 1GB 
CPU - Intel Celeron 3.06GHZ single core
Graphics - Does not exist (It couldn't even open windows movie maker it was that BAD) 
OS - Windows 7 Home 32Bit (yep such old hardware ran windows 7 pretty decently, Infact i actually SCREENSHARED without too much of a fuss on it) 
HDD - 80GB

This computer Wasn't very good, The motherboard was cheap, Graphics Sucked, You couldn't even play Minecraft or Even second life, Couldn't install a graphics card into it, computer eventually Failed Within 3 months, Had some nice things about it like it was a nice looking computer and for a INTERNET ONLY it will do the job, and the CPU did pack a big punch despite being so underpowered nowadays.

Recomendations: Experimenting,Internet

IBM Think centre 

RAM - 512MB 
CPU - Intel Pentium 4 2.6GHZ Single core
Graphics - I don't know 
HDD - 40GB

but oddly for such a Ancient computer, I could run Second life (Having to use a different second life program since the one second life wants you to use is a laggy piece of shit XD) With a little lag here and there but playable And it got minecraft up, But you would lag very very heavily if you proceded to move 5 blocks but it ran...kinda, Tried to screenshare and it ran into a wall of lag which eventually required a restart (Would take 9 Mins Just to do anything, Yeah i timed it XD) 
 OS - Windows XP 32bit

Recomendations : If you wanna run OLD OLD OS's or other ones with just the intention of using it for a Internet computer (I'd upgrade it to 1GB Ram first), 

I felt like a long post incase anyones looking out for a gaming computer or just a internet computer or any other such, Personal experience so i thought it'd help anyone looking about (Wouldn't want to use a garbage tip of a place known as Yahoo answers or maybe other stuff idk XD)


----------



## kevVral (Dec 15, 2012)

Since I just recently updated my computer, I'll post all the specs here. [Don't know how this stacks up but I just started computer gaming again...back from Xbox (until my Xbox friends get online more)]



Windows 7 Pro 64bit [WEI: 5.9 because of HDD, otherwise 7.2]
GIGABYTE GA-880GM-UD2H Motherboard
AMD Athlon II X4 630 Propus 2.8GHz Quad Core [not overclocked]
Nvidia GTX 550ti 2GB
16 GB RAM [can't remember brand right now but it has those heatsink things]
500GB HDD [nothing special]


----------



## Ruastin (Dec 21, 2012)

May as well post mine here.... Its self built and cost about $600 to make

OS-Windows 7 ultimate
Processor- AMD A6 Tri-core 2.4 GHZ with radeon HD graphics
Video card- Radeon 6870
900MHz Engine Clock
1GB GDDR5 Memory
1050MHz Memory Clock (GDDR5)
134.4 Gbps memory bandwidth (maximum)  
Hard Drive- 2TB
RAM- 8GB Crossfire


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 21, 2012)

Mine isn't that great for gaming - it was mostly geared for illustration and video processing/and streaming while having mutiple programs open.

Windows 7 Ultimate -WEI 6.7 due to graphics card.

iCore 7 3770k - CPU - 7.8 on WEI

32 GB Corsair XMS3 RAM - 1GB allocated to Intel HD Graphics - 7.8 on WEI

Gigabyte Intel Z77 LGA 1155 AMD CrossFireX/NVIDIA SLI W/ HDMI,DVI,DispayPort Dual UEFI BIOS ATX Motherboard GA-Z77X-UD3H 

OCZ Technology 128GB Agility 4 Series SATA 6Gb/s 2.5-Inch Solid State Drive( SSD) With Up to 420 MB/s Read And 72K Max.IOPS- AGT4-25SAT3-128G - OS Drive/ Art Programs - 7.3 on WEI

OCZ Technology 60 GB Nocti Series 3.0 Gb-s Slim mSATA SATA II Solid State Drive (NOC-MSATA-60G) - Caching drive

Western Digital Caviar Black 1 TB SATA III 7200 RPM 64 MB Cache Internal Desktop Hard Drive  - Game/Steam Drive (2ndary files)

WD Green Drive Sata II - Backups/old document storage

NVIDIA Quadro 600 by PNY 1GB DDR3 PCI Express Gen 2 x16 DVI-I DL and DisplayPort OpenGL, DirectX, CUDA, and OpenCL Profesional Graphics Board, - use this for CAD/which is why it's not great for gaming 6.7 on WEI (higher due to working with Intel HD graphics)

Apevia Warlock ATX-WA750W internal power supply - ATX - AC 115/230 V - 750 Watt - PSU

Antec 300 - Case 

(not including after market fans)

Monitors - 2 23" AOC eIPS monitors (beautiful clarity and no bad color shifting for drawing - not so great for Games that need high FPS).


----------



## moonlightserenity (Jan 6, 2013)

I have a desktop and a laptop, both from HP, who happen to have a habit of discontinuing systems after I buy them, which sucks. There is a third machine that lays in my wardrobe that needs a screen and is so old that it can play Myst without compatibility issues. (well not the very first one as the disk is messed up). That machine I don't know the contents of as it hasn't been on in about a year, and used properly in over 3-4 years.

The Desktop is older than the laptop, as it is a few years old while my desktop will be turning one year old soon ^^

Laptop is my main gaming device and is on more often than my desktop which is used for mainly arty stuff.
So... This is the specs that I can find for my laptop - 

Manufacturer - Hewlett-Packard
Processor - Interl Core i3 CPU M370 @ 2.40Ghz
RAM - 6GB
OS - Windows 7 Home Premium
Hard Drive - 600GB

I can't seem to find my other specs for it. And it has a built-in webcam, and it's called Hey-Listen as I live with a Zelda fan.

My desktop's name isn't appropriate as such. (ThatF***erInTheCorner)

Processor - Athlon II X3 Triple-Core 400E
Ram - 4GB
Hard Drive - 500GB
Graphics - ATI Radeon HD 3200
OS - Windows 7 Home Premium
Additional things - Built-in webcam, touchscreen, and a little light that goes on to light up underneath where the keyboard would be even if it isn't turned on, so long as the power is on.

(It is one pretty looking desktop)

What I can remember of my old desktop is that it runs on windows xp and it's graphics runs off it's cpu as it doesn't have a graphic's card. Also it can't handle modern screens.

Peripherals that get shared between the two - 

Keyboard and Mouse which come with the Desktop. Keyboard is meant to be slid underneath desktop when not in use.
Xbox 360 wired controller
Creative HS-1200 Headset (with mic)
A corrupted Western Digital 500GB external hard drive
A non-corrupted 500GB external hard drive that is mains operated (it's currently lost which is really bad)
Dell V313 Printer
A CanoScan LiDE 90 scanner (borrowed from my mum)
And a lot of flash drives which like to go missing.

My laptop also keeps trying to use my phone as a modem which sucks >.<


----------



## nickk2057 (Jan 13, 2013)

my best computer i made for the first time

Ã‰lo touchscreen monitor
windows 7 ultimate
core 2 quad 2.40 ghz processor overclocked to 2.60ghz
a nvidia geforce GTS-450 1GB GDDR5 video card
ASUS P5N-D motherboard
750W power supply
a cooler master HAF 912
a antek liquid cooler too
and still using it too


----------



## benanderson (Jan 17, 2013)

Well my iMac I posted about earlier went and exploded (gravity, case open trying to fit SSD. Cheap IKEA desk bowed and sent it flying etc. etc.) and the insurance company cocked up something rotten! After a month of complaing about the service they gave me a fat cheuqe (fatter than I was ever expecting) so I had to pay out far less than expected to end up with a totally tricked out machine.

Uni Processor Workstation Machine with Hex-Core Xeon W3680 @ 3.33GHz
12GB DDR3 ECC Buffered RAM
3x 1TB 7200RPM Hard Disks
1x Crucial M4 128GB SSD
AMD Radeon HD5870 (Apple Varient with 2x MDP Outputs and 1x Dual Link DVI Output)
Dell Ultrasharp U2711 Premium WQHD Display
Vision AV-1000 Active Speakers (connected via FireWire Mackie 1220i Mixer)

I almost flashed some cash on a Radeon HD7950 series card, but comparing it with the old HD5870 that came bundled with the computer the performance difference between them was surprisingly negligable in real-world terms.


----------



## Kalmor (Jan 17, 2013)

Intel Core i3-2100 @ 3.10Ghz (Upgrading this in a few months)
6GB RAM
Asus nVidia GeForce GTX 560ti, 1GB GDDR3
1TB hard drive.
Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit.


----------



## Cassiden (Jan 30, 2013)

Here we go.
Intel i7-3820 3.6ghz quad core w/ 2 threads per cpu
32gb DDR3 ram
Nvidia GTX470
128gb SSD (primary hard drive)
5tb HDD (2x 2tb 1x 1tb)
Coolermaster HAF X case
Windows 8 Pro ( and Win 7, Server 2008 R2, and Linux Mint virtual machines)

24inch BenQ LED
23inch Acer LCD
Logitech G9x 
Razor Mamba
Razor Lycosa


----------



## WolfsFang (Jan 31, 2013)

Time to flex my epeen, sorry for pics if they are big.
CPU- i7 2600k overclocked to 4.8ghz
EVGA GTX 680 over clocked to 1350 core and 3358 mem
Asus p8z68v-pro
16GB ram
Asus Xonar DGX
1TB boot drive, 2TB/500GB raid 0 for games etc...
AZZA titan 1000w
NZXT Switch 810
Custom cpu water loop, 360mm rad with push/pull exhaust
Custom bracket cpu cooler for the gpu


----------



## kevVral (Apr 30, 2013)

About a month after my last post (quoted below), I updated my computer yet again.

* Windows 7 Pro 64bit [WEI: 7.4]
* Intel i7-3770K Ivy 3.5GHz unlocked processor _[can super clock it to 4.8 if I wanted]_
* Intel DZ77GAL-70K _[visual BIOS is full of win]_
* Intel SSD 520 180GB _[primary hard drive]_
* Corsair Vengence 16GB (4x4GB) RAM
* Nvidia GTX 550ti 2GB Graphics Card _[thinking of updating this within a few months or at least getting another to SLI with it]_
* +3 HDDs totaling over 1TB for most of my game storage

I would love it if I could get some more steam friends  I have a ton of games to play with others but no one is online much on my friends list. I also have WoW/LoL to play with people



kevVral said:


> Since I just recently updated my computer, I'll post all the specs here. [Don't know how this stacks up but I just started computer gaming again...back from Xbox (until my Xbox friends get online more)]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm gonna drop mine again for like the 5th time because the damn setup keeps changing.

-Corsair Vengeance C70
-Asus M5A87
-AMD Phenom II X6 1045T OC'd to 3.06GHz
-Corsair XMS3 16GB DDR3-1333 OC'd to 1500
-Corsair HX850 850W semi-modular power supply
-Corsair H80 self-contained water-cooling kit
-XFX HD Radeon 5770 1GB
-Creative Sound Blaster Recon3D
-Seagate Barracuda 7200RPM 500GB
-Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit

I used to have a WD 1TB with a cheap 60GB SSD, but when the SSD conked out, the WD proved way too slow to be used as a boot drive (Caviar Green), so I pinched the Seagate from an external drive that was running really low on space and moved all the stuff from that drive to the WD.

I also wanted to get a 7000-series card, but the 5770 kind of fell into my lap and I found that it did all I needed it to and more. I'm thinking I might slap an aftermarket cooler on it, though, the fan gets whiny running games on high/ultra


----------



## Ayden SkyWolf (May 1, 2013)

I am on a 08 iMac...
:,( 

But saving up all my monay for a good ol custom build. My budget will be around 3,000, making sure I get a fooking AMD Titan on that...or I can get a fursuit :/ What sounds good for a 18 year old like myself?


----------



## scythemouse (Jun 22, 2013)

-AMD Phenom II X6 1100T Black Edition Thuban 6 Core Processor 3.3GHZ Socket AM3 Retail Box
-Noctua NH-C12P SE14 LGA775/1155/1156/1366/AM3 I7/I5/PHENOM Heatpipe Cooler W/ NF-P14 140MM Fan
-ASUS Sabertooth 990FX AM3+ DDR3 4PCI-E16 1PCI-E1 1PCI SATA3 SLI CrossFireX USB3.0 GBLAN Motherboard
-Corsair CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9 Vengeance 8GB 2X4GB DDR3-1600 CL9-9-9-24 Dual Channel Memory Kit
-XFX Radeon HD 6970 2GB GDDR5 PCI-E 2XDVI HDMI 2x Mini DisplayPort Video Card
-Cooler Master Haf 932 Advanced Full Tower EATX Case 7X5.25 2X3.5 5X3.5INT USB3.0 eSATA 1394 Black
-XFX 750W PRO750W Core Edition Single Rail ATX 12V 62A 24PIN ATX Power Supply 80PLUS Bronze PSU
-Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium Edition 64BIT SP1 DVD OEM

Copied from the old order invoice, because it's all a bit much to remember.


----------



## Deerhurst (Jun 30, 2013)

Ive got an older malibal laptop from 2011. 

Spec:

Intel i7 2630QM
8GB RAM
2x 500GB HDDs
GTX560m
15" 1080p display
No VGA video out! 
120 watt PSU and a tiny ass battery.

Would be nice to find an upgrade video card for it since it does run a dedicated GPU on a PCIe slot with the video BIOS on the GPU.


----------



## Wolfie Underwood (Sep 18, 2013)

Operating System
    Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit SP1
CPU
    Intel Core i5 2320 @ 3.00GHz    (Quad Core)
RAM
    8.00 GB Dual-Channel DDR3 @ 665MHz (9-9-9-24)
Motherboard
    Foxconn H61MXL/H61MXL-K (SOCKET 0)    33 °C
Graphics
    2343 (1920x1080@60Hz)
    AMD Radeon HD 6670 (ATI AIB) 2GB cache
Hard Drives
    1863GB Seagate ST2000DL003-9VT166 ATA Device (SATA)
Optical Drives
    ATAPI iHAS124 B ATA Device


----------



## lupinealchemist (Sep 18, 2013)

AMD Athlon 64 X2 4850e - 2.4Ghz (dual core)
3GB DDR2 RAM
Nvidia GeForce GT 640 1GB video memory.

I'll probably get an upgrade one of these days.


----------



## DrDingo (Sep 18, 2013)

Meh, mine's a bit average.

Windows 8
Processor: Intel Core i5-2410M CPU @ 2.30GHz
RAM: 6.00 GB (5.71 GB Usable)
System type: 64-bit Operating System, x64-based processor
Display adapter: Intel HD Graphics 3000


----------



## Aquin (Sep 20, 2013)

I have an average 
Dell Inspiron
CPU: Core i5
Ram: 4GB
System type: 64 Bit
OS: Windows 7
Display: Intel HD 3000 (aka piece of crap)

After i get my car, my next goal is a serious gaming laptop. All of my friends just got a new Asus Laptop, so i feel kind of out of the loop. I'd like to get the latest top-end Asus laptop once i get the car situation settled.


----------



## DrDingo (Sep 21, 2013)

Since my laptop's 6GB RAM is made up of a 2GB and a 4GB card, I decided to go out and buy an 8GB card to replace the 2GB one. Now I've got 12GB RAM installed, and it's much more awesome!


----------



## Xevvy (Nov 14, 2013)

*System Specs*
CPU: Intel Core i5 3570K @ 4.23Ghz
RAM: 16GB Mushkin Blackline DDR3 @ 1648Mhz
GFX: EVGA NVIDIA GTX 660Ti 2GB
MOB: ASUS P8Z77V-LK Mobo (SATA3/USB3/SLI Capable etc...)
OS: Windows 8.1 Pro 64-Bit
ETC: Blu-Ray Reader, ASUS Xonar DG Sound Card, Aftermarket CPU Cooler
CAS: NZXT Phantom 410 Midtower in White

*Storage
*System Drive: 180GB Intel 520 Series SSD
Games Drive: 750GB WD Caviar Black HDD
Storage Drive(s): 4x 2TB WD Caviar Green HDD's running in RAID5 via Windows Storage Spaces (About 5TB usable space after the parity (failure resiliency) is considered) 
*
Peripherals
*Keyboard: Ducky Shine II Mechanical Keyboard
Mouse: Logitech G400 Optical "Gaming" Mouse
Headphones: Ultrasone DJ1 Pro's
Speakers: Logitech X530 5.1 Surround Speakers (I usually use the headphones)
Screen: AOC 24 Inch LCD, Can't remember the model number. 
Screen: Samsung 32ES6200 3D LED TV (For couch gaming (On PC, or 360/PS3 etc), movies etc. Not used a second monitor)

About sums it up really. This is my desktop, my primary machine. I also have a Surface 2 Pro which is my workhorse for 'on-the-go' stuff.


----------



## Fernin (Nov 14, 2013)

Case: CM Storm Trooper
Keyboard: Razer Black Widow Ultimate
Mouse: Razer Death Adder 3.5g / Razer Mamba (Currently KIA after cord got eaten by dog)
Mobo: Asus ROG Maximus V Formula
CPU Cooling: Corsair H100i Water Cooler
CPU: Intel i5 3570k (Overclocked to 4.2ghz)
HD: Seagate Barracuda 1TB
GPU: PNY GTX 780 (Over Clocked to 1.11ghz Core / 3.4ghz memory)
RAM: 16GB Corsair Vengence DDR3 1.6ghz
OS: Windows 8

A few changes will be coming on 'cyber monday' in the form of...
Asus DirectCU II GTX 780 (for SLI fun)
CORSAIR AX1200i 1200Watt PSU (FOR MAXIMUM POWAH!)
CORSAIR Vengeance 32GB (4 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 RAM (to replace current ram, old ram will go into husband's puter)
Seagate Barracuda 1TB x4 (enough storage to not need to use my external HDs any more, thank, fucking, god...)


----------



## gmnchampion (Nov 26, 2013)

Made mine August of 2010

Antec 1200 ATX Full Tower Case
GeForce GTX 470 Graphics Card
Corsair 850W Power Supply
Gigabyte LGA 1366 Intel X58 Motherboard
Corsair Dominator 6GB of RAM
2TB Western Digital Green Drive
1TB Western Digital Black Drive
Intel Core 2 Duo 2.4GHz Processor
Corsair Liquid (Water) Cooling system

Been working fine for the most part, plan to start saving for a new system.  Just not sure what I want the new system to do just yet.


----------



## EllieTheFuzzy (Dec 14, 2013)

Spooky's Rebuild once she's done

Intel Core i7 3770K (Occasionally OC'ed to about 4.4GHZ)
Nvidia Geforce GTX 660 
(Later to be upgraded to a Radeon HD 7970)
750W Alpine PSU 
(Which maybe replaced by a corsair 550w or such)
Gigabyte Z77 DSH3 Motherboard
1X 1TB Seagate barracuda 1X Seagate Pipeline 1X 128GB SSD
Hyper 212 Evo Fan. 
32GB DDR3 1333MHZ RAM
Windows 7 Ultimate + Linux Mint in dual boot.
ASUS Xonar DS 7.1 

But for now Im using sol

Intel core i5 2320
GIGABYTE Z68 APD3 motherboard
16GB DDR3 1333MHZ 
ASUS Oc'ed Nvidia Geforce GTX 550ti
CIT Vantage gaming case with purple lights
400GB HDD From older Dell.


----------



## Zylo Wolf (Dec 29, 2013)

CPU:
Intel Core 2 Quad Q9650 Yorkfield (# of cores 4, clock speed 3 GHz, L2 Cache 12MB, FSB speed 1333 MHz)

Video Card:
AMD Radeon HD 7750 (PCI Express 3.0, 4 Gigs, DDR3, 128 BIT, 800 MHz GPU clock speed, 512 Stream processors, 1600 MHz Memory clock speed, Dual CrossFireX capable)

PSU:
OCZStealthXstream 700w

Board:
EVGA nForce 790i SLI FTW

Ram:
8 Gigs DDR3 Corsair at 1666 MHz

HDDs:
C: 120Gig SSD, E: 300 Gig Sata, G: 150 Gig Sata, H: 2TB Sata, I: 1 TB Sata 

Disk Drive: 
LG Blueray burner and reader

Operating system:
Windows 7

I have a moderately decent rig, wanted to drop more ram into her but my current board only supports up to 8 Gigs, so I need to get a whole new system kit if I want to use the Ram I wanted.


----------



## zamorapaw (Jan 1, 2014)

CPU:
i7 3970X Overclocked to 5.4Ghz

Video Card(s):
Three EVGA GTX Titan(s) in SLI

PSU:
Lupa G 1600w

Board:
Asus Rampage IV Black Edition LGA 2011 X79 Intel

Ram:
32 Gigs DDR3 Corsair Dominator Platinum 2400mhz

HDDs:
Seven WD 4TB Blacks, Two OCZ 512GB Vertex SSDs, 1 OCZ 1TB Octane Multilevel SSD.

Disk Drive: (I never use disks anymore, I boot from flash drives)
LG DVD RW Reader/Burner

Operating System(s):
Windows Home Server 2011
Windows 7
Windows 8.1
Hackintosh Lion
Ubuntu 13.10
Backtrack 5 R1
ArchLinux

<3


----------



## Zico (Jan 6, 2014)

Amd a8 6500-k at 4Ghz 
amd ati Radeon hd 7870 watercooled clocked at 1250mhz and memory clock at 1200mhz
1x 8gb ddr3 at 1600mhz
500gb hdd
64gb ssd windows only
dvd optical drive x48
25" TV monitor 60hz full 1080p 
mad cats rat5 mouse
psu 750watts


----------



## Mazaar (Mar 12, 2014)

Hi there.
As I'm new, I may as well post my beastly build.


----------



## Mazaar (Mar 12, 2014)

Aquin said:


> I have an average
> Dell Inspiron
> CPU: Core i5
> Ram: 4GB
> ...


I highly recommend spending less money by building yourself a desktop PC. If you need it to be smaller, you can get a mini ATX motherboard/case. I can help you if you need me to.


----------



## Hooky (Jul 4, 2014)

Intel i5 Quad-core processor, 3.4 GHz, 6MB L3 Cache.
ASUS NVIDIA GeForce GTX 760, 2GB, ~1.5GHz
8 GB RAM
1TB SDD
24" LCD Monitor
750w PSU
..and several fans.


----------



## Wax (Jul 9, 2014)

Gigabyte GA-78-LMT-USB3 Motherboard
AMD FX-6100 (Zambezi) Six Core Processor @3.3GHz ~6MB L3 Cache
AMD Radeon 6670, 2GB ~1000MHz GDDR5
8GB RAM (Crucial Ballistix Sport 2x4GB)
1TB HDD
22" LED Monitor
Corsair VS450 450W Power Supply

Looking to upgrade the graphics and power supply soon, though.


----------



## Julum (Jul 13, 2014)

I'm currently buying parts, and my rig will be:

Intel Core i5-4670 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor
MSI Z87-G55 ATX LGA1150 Motherboard
Kingston HyperX Blu 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1333 Memory
Seagate Barracuda 3TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive
PNY GeForce GTX 660 2GB Video Card
Thermaltake Chaser A31 ATX Mid Tower Case
Corsair Builder 500W 80+ Bronze Certified ATX Power Supply
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 (OEM) (64-bit)


----------



## EllieTheFuzzy (Jul 20, 2014)

Well i'm gonna update here :]

Spooky~ 

Graphics/Grafx~ (for Coolness bro)/GPU
Sapphire Edition AMD Radeon HD 7950 (Which i plan to crossfire in future maybe) 

CPU:
Intel Core i7-4820K@3.7GHZ CPU

RAM:
Hypertec (basically Rebranded Hynix)
24GB DDR3 1333MHZ RAM

Motherboard:
GIGABYTE X79 UD3 

Storage:
Western Digital Caviar Blue 250GB 
Seagate Barracuda 1TB

OS: 
Windows 7 Ultimate

PSU:
Corsair CX 750M

CPU Cooling:
Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO Dual Fan

Case:
Zalman Z11 Plus

:] CX


----------



## FerretXing (Jul 28, 2014)

Hmm...
FX-8120 4.2GHz 8 cores (O.C.)
12Gb DDRIII Corsair RAM
2X connected with Xfire HD 5770
1Tb HDD
700W PSU


----------



## Gelaxy (Aug 7, 2014)

Whoo! Let's flex them Hackintosh muscles.
Intel i7 4790k - OC'd to 4.6GHZ
Gigabyte Board (Too lazy to get the exact model)
16gb Corsair RAM
GTX 770
Fractal Design R4 Case


Externals:
Blue Yeti Microphone
32" Samsung 1080p TV
27" BenQ fully tiltable monitor (Forget the exact SKU)
Corsair WK-6500k Piano
Just random mouse & keyboard.


----------



## DrDingo (Aug 7, 2014)

Whew, haven't posted on here since I built my new one!

-Intel Core i5-3570 Quad Core CPU @ 3.4 GHz
-8GB RAM
-Nvidia GeForce GTX 760 Graphics card (2GB memory)
-Solid State 1TB Hard Drive 
-750w Power Supply Unit
-Three fans, including the CPU fan.
*-RED LIGHTS!*


----------



## DarkRedWolf (Sep 16, 2014)

Well, considering all I play is mostly old FPS games, I have no need for a high end rig. But, I have to say that my two main machines are starting to age badly... Like, I really need to save the money to build something.:-D

(Main machine, a 2010 Toshiba laptop)
Intel Celeron B800 64-bit dual core @ 1.5 GHz
Intel HD 2000 integrated graphics (Yet can run Just Cause 2 at 40fps somehow)
4gb's or DDR3 ram
640gb Harddrive.
Windows 7 Ultimate with Ubuntu 14 (Dual boot)
Surprisingly, it runs a lot of recent PC games at playable frame rates. 

(Secondary machine, mostly for older PC games that dont require that much power)
Intel Celeron D at 2.7 GHz
1gb of DDR2 ram
Nvidia GeForce FX 6600 
1x80gb HDD, 1x160gb HDD and 1x180gb HDD (All old salvaged drives)
Windows XP and Windows 7 ultimate dual boot. 

I may not have a high end machine like a lot of you here, but like I said, I play a lot of older FPS games mostly. And, I cant afford to build a new machine for a good few years...


----------



## Kalmor (Sep 22, 2014)

Oooh! I forgot to post my updated setup here:

Motherboard: Asus Z97-A
CPU: Intel Core i7 4770k @ 3.5GHz
GPU: Nvidia GeForce GTX 770 (OC edition from MSI)
RAM: 16 GB Corsair Vengence PRO @ 1866 MHz
PSU: Corsair RM 850W gold. (Hey, I like a shitton of upgrade headroom. :V)
HDD: 3 TB western digital..... thing. :V

SSD coming..... soon... :V


----------



## Sparks-Litepaw (Oct 7, 2014)

Video Card - ATI Radeon 7770 PCIe 2GB GDDR5 Mem
Sound Card - Integrated with Graphics
CPU -  Intel Core i5 Quad 3570k Clocked at 4.0GHz
MB - Asus P8Z77-v LX
RAM - 8GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3 1600MHz
CD/DVD Drives - People still use these?
Floppy Drives - Ok, this is ancient tech
Cooling - Arctic Freezer 13 PRO, 6x 120mm Case fans
Power Supply - Corsair GS600
Case - Zalman Z9 Plus

External:
One 29" Samsung LED IPS
One Samsung UE48H6400 Smart Â£D 28" LED TV (For gaming)
Onkyo HT-RC660 7.2 Channel AV Reciever (Using 7.1 with 120W/C)
Xbox 360 Wireless Gaming Adaptor
Logitech Driving Force GT Wheel
Roccat ISKU Gaming keyboard
Logitech G300 Gaming Mouse

Think that about covers it! Might be time to upgrade

[h=1][/h]


----------



## V3N44X (Nov 9, 2014)

Main PC:
4770k @ 4.75
r9 290
CX600M
16 gigs RAM
h110 cooler
ASUS Z87-WS
2x Seagate 750 GB HDDs,
1 WD 500 GB
1 WD 2 TB


Backup:
Athlon x3 450 (I think)
650ti
Some crappy ULTRA 350 watt PSU
6 GB RAM
500 GB WD HDD


----------



## Bluethefurry (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re: Gaming Machine [Your PC Specs]*

Not too good, but very good for a 600â‚¬ PC!

CPU: AMD FX-8320
Ram: 8,00GB
Mobo: ASRock 980DE3/U3S3 (CPUSocket)
Graphics: AMD Radeon R7 260x ( i think, could be something else, it just says 200 series )
Hard Drive: Western Digital WDC WD15EADS-00W4B0


----------



## Fmily (Nov 26, 2014)

I'm going to be making some changes to this computer at some point, but here are my specs at the moment. 

CPU: AMD FX 6300 @ 4.5 GHZ 1.4ish volts
GPU: Gigabyte R9 270 @ 1122 MHz core and 1499 MHz memory
RAM: 12GB Ripjaws Z @ 2133 MHz
Mobo: Asus M5A99FX PRO R2.0
SSD: Crucial M500 240GB
HDD: 3 Various drives totaling 2.5 TB
PSU: Corsair TX 750m

Peripherals
Mouse: EVGA TORQ X10
Keyboard: Razer Black widow 2013 so that it sill has the cherry MX switches. :3
Monitor: Asus VS238H-P
Headphones: Sennheiser HD 558
AMP DAC: SMSL 793-ii

Do you want me to keep going? lol


----------



## martha75 (Dec 1, 2014)

CPU: AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 955 3.20 GHz
Motherboard: Asus M4A77T/USB3
Graphics: Radeon 6850 basically.
Memory: 4GB DDR3
Power: Enermax Pro 82+ 625W
Case: Cheapo ATX thing.
Hard drives: Two 320gig generic things, seagate I think.
OS: Windows 7 professional


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Jan 4, 2015)

CPU: i5 3570k @ 4.5 GHz
MDO:  Whatever it is, it works
GPU: Sapphire Radeon HD 7970 @ 1100 MHz
RAM: 8 GB DDR3 1600 G.Skill Ripjaws
PSU: 650 Watt XFX Black Edition
CSE: Cooler Master HAF 922
HDD: 500 GB, 1 TB
OS: Windows 7 pro


I'll likely build a new system when the NVIDIA 1100 series releases (two years down the road)...will definitely be getting an SSD.


----------



## Blackwolf420 (Mar 6, 2015)

Heavily Modded with a stock look XD
CPU: AMD Phenom ii X6 1075T 3.2Ghz  
CPU cooler:Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo
Motherboard:BioStar  TA890FXE v5.
Memory:16GB Patriot Venom DDR3
Storage: 2TB Seagate Barracuda,and Transcend External 1 TB, 1TB Seagate Ext
Video cards: 2xASUS 560 TI running SLI
Case: Dell Studio XPS 7100
Case fans: 200mm x1,140mm (white LED) x3  
Power supply: EVGA SuperNOVA 850W G2
Monitor: 19" Neovo And 39" Emerson
Ups:APC B-ups 550
Keyboard: Razer Blackwidow Ultimate Chroma
Mouse: Razer Deathadder Chroma (10000DPi)
Mouse pad: Razer Vespula / Razer Kabuto
Headset: Plantronics RIG
Operating System: Windows 7 Ultimate


----------



## Alex_Mickleson (Apr 8, 2015)

Cpu: Intel i5 3570
CPU Cooler: NZXT respite t20
Motherboard: MSI ZH77A-G43
Memory: 12 GB Corsair Vengence (One 4 GB stick died T_T)
Storage: 1 TB Seagate Barracuda, and 120 GB Corsair Nuetron GTX
Video Card: MSI Twin Frozr Geforce GTX 760 4GB
Case: Silverstone RL0-2 
Power supply: 500 W Coolermaster 500i 80+ Bronze


----------



## icefire82G (May 10, 2015)

oh boy is this where we post specs?

CPU: Intel 17-4790k
CPU Cooler: Cooler Master V8 GTS
Motherboard: MSI Z87-G45 Gaming Motherboard
Memory: 2x8GB GSKILL Trident X Series
Storage: 120 GB Samsung 840 EVO SSD (For the OS), 2TB Seagate Barracuda ST2000DM001
Video Card: EVGA NVIDIA GeForce GTX 760
Case: Cooler Master HAF Stacker 935 (Only using the regular sized part so far)
Power Supply: SeaSonic X-1050 (1050w) 80Plus GOLD
Operating System: Windows 7 Professional

This was only my first build and it turned out pretty well!


----------



## Twopaw Tarnished-Silver (May 22, 2015)

I didn't build her myself, but these are the specs for Dawntreader Twelve 'The LANBeast': 

CPU: Intel i7 4820k Quad-Core at 3.89GHz
Cooler: Cyberpower 'Extreme Cooling' (not fancy biz) 
Motherboard: ASUS P9X79LE Classified
Memory: 4 x 8GB GSkill Ripjaws Gaming RAM (32GB total) 
Internal Storage: 1 x 128GB Corsair SSD (Boot) 1 x Toshiba 3TB 7200rpm (Data)
Video Card: eVGA nVidia 770GTX/4GB ACX Cooler x 2 in SLI
Case: Cooler Master HAF-X (Red Fan) 
PSU: AZZA 1000W
OS: Windows 7 Ultimate 64-Bit

Bought her and had her built about a year and a half ago. Uber LAN!

-2Paw.


----------



## Augmented Husky (Jun 21, 2015)

Kalmor said:


> Oooh! I forgot to post my updated setup here:
> 
> Motherboard: Asus Z97-A
> CPU: Intel Core i7 4770k @ 3.5GHz
> ...




0_0 a Intel i7 haswell chip and no SSD ?!

Solid state disks would give significant gains in boot times and opening programs as you probably already know. Plus they sell much cheaper now at $56 bucks
right now. That being said it doesn't make any difference in the world with frame rates in game.

Motherboard: MSI 970a-g46
CPU: AMD FX-6300 Vishera 6-Core 3.5GHz (4.1GHz Turbo)
Cooler: ARCTIC Freezer 13 (MUCH quieter then stock)
GPU: MSI R9 270 GAMING 2GB
RAM: Kingston HyperX FURY 8GB 1600MHz DDR3
PSU: Raidmax 535W 80 PLUS Bronze (Modular) 
HDD: WD Blue 1tb (large storage drive)  and Patriot Torch 120GB (Boot drive)
Wifi router: WD N600 (Flashed with OpenWRT for consistent pings in the heat of TitanFall)
Headphones: Sennheiser hd 598 (the BEST for music quality for its price)
Case: Raidmax Seiran II Mid Tower
Keyboard: Corsair k65 RGB (VERY cool lighting)
Mouse: Logitech G600
Mouse pad: Razer Vespula

I planing to upgrade the case to a NZXT S340 Black Steel ATX Mid Tower black as soon as I get the chance to further make my desk look sleek and minimalistic.
Also this system proves you can build a Very formidable that can play Crysis 3 on high settings for less than 1,000 dollars. Built and installed everything myself by the way


----------



## Augmented Husky (Jun 21, 2015)

Twopaw Tarnished-Silver said:


> I didn't build her myself, but these are the specs for Dawntreader Twelve 'The LANBeast':
> 
> CPU: Intel i7 4820k Quad-Core at 3.89GHz
> Cooler: Cyberpower 'Extreme Cooling' (not fancy biz)
> ...



:shock: Any system builder would DROOL for those specs !
You sir are blessed to have such a formidable machine


----------



## Wolveon (Feb 26, 2016)

Built a new PC last year~ 
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-Z97-HD3
CPU: Intel i5-4590 at 3.3 GHz
PSU: Corsair CX Series 750W modular PSU 
Memory: 3 x 4GB GSkill Ripjaws DDR3 RAM
GPU: Geforce GTX 970 ACX 2.0+
Internal storage: 1TB Seagate SATA HDD and one 160GB Western Digital HDD
Case: Thermaltake Commander MS-I Snow Edition
OS: Windows 7 Professional and Ubuntu 14.04


----------



## TheRedRaptor (Feb 29, 2016)

A few weeks ago I built a new computer.
Here are a few happy snaps from building the new computer 



https://imgur.com/id%3Da%252FMuVdW%3Btype%3Dalbum

The components are:

1 Samsung SATA Black Internal DVD RW Drive
1 Corsair CX-500M Modular ATX Power Supply,80 PLUS Bronze, 120mm fan, 2x PCI-E, 6x SATA, 4 $99.00
1 Corsair Carbide Series SPEC-01 Mid Tower Gaming Case
1 Microsoft Windows 8.1 64bit Retail pack
1 MSI GeForce GTX 960 OC 2GB Video Card
1 Corsair 8GB (2x4GB) DDR4 2133MHz Vengeance LPX DIMM Red
1 Gigabyte GA-Z170-HD3 Z170 LGA 1151 DDR4 motherboard
1 Intel Core i5 6400 Quad Core LGA 1151 2.7GHz CPU Processor


----------



## Chir (Mar 20, 2016)

Intel i7-3630QM
16GB 1600Mhz DDR3
GT650M SLI
120GB Crucial mSATA + 1TB HDD

Runs most things okay. Buying a desktop soon, but waiting for NVIDIA Pascal and Intel Kaby Lake. Most likely ending up with 32GB of RAM and that Samsung m.2 SSD that does 2200/900MB/s read/writes. Gonna have a good time modding the Raijintek Metis mITX case for good airflow.


----------



## Lasvicus (Mar 22, 2016)

i5 4690 k, Nvidia GTX 970 oc, 8 gb RAM, 1x 120 gb, and 1x 500 gb SSD


----------



## FurryComputerNerd (Mar 23, 2016)

Case: CM Storm Stryker
CPU: Intel i7-4790k (Haswell gen)
Coolers/fans: Cryorig H7 for cpu, a 200mm fan on the top, and three 120mm fans on the sides, front fans are led of course 
GPU: MSI AMD R9 390 (8gb vram)
PSU: EVGA 850B2 Supernova (80+ bronze, semi-modular, 850W)
Storage: Samsung 850 EVO (250gb) & WD Caviar Green 1tb (7200rpm)
RAM: 16gb (2x8) Kingston HyperX Fury (w/ red plating to match parts)
Total cost: $1200

Theme: Went with a black-white-red theme for it. The MSI parts fit well with these colors.

Future upgrades (once I'm not broke): Replace cooler with H100i watercooling, add a Hue + for more lighting (can never have enough LED's! These things speed up your PC, right? /s), throw out that wd green for a blue or black or maybe just skip it all together and get more SSDs.


----------



## TheMintyBun (Mar 24, 2016)

Cpu : amd e450
Gpu: integrated
Ram: 4gb
Hdd: 1tb

At least I can browse facebook, lol.


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Apr 21, 2016)

Alienware Area 51 







32GB Quad Channel DDR4, 2133MHz

Dual 24GB GDDR5 NVIDIA(R) GeForce(R) GTX Titan Z SLI(TM)

512GB SSD 6Gb/s Main 

4TB 6kRPM SATA 6Gb/s 

Intel(R) Dual Band Wireless-AC 7260 @ 5GHz + Bluetooth

Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-5960X (8-cores, 20MB Cache, Overclocked up to 4.0 GHz w/ Turbo Boost)

Plays Five Nights at Freddy's pretty good.


----------



## FurryComputerNerd (Apr 24, 2016)

And my motherboard just broke  Hopefully I can get it RMA'd and get a crappy replacement until it comes back.


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Apr 28, 2016)

Updated with a picture, since yesterday was dusting day (and yeah, the inside was dusty as heck)








> 32GB Quad Channel DDR4, 2133MHz
> 
> Dual 24GB GDDR5 NVIDIA(R) GeForce(R) GTX Titan Z SLI(TM)
> 
> ...


----------



## Furrypotato (May 18, 2016)

my system
Intel I7 4771 @3.9Ghz (LGA 1150)
Be Quiet! SHADOW ROCK SLIM ( BK010 ) Cpu cooler
8Gb corsiar vengeance lp ddr3 @1600MHz (dual channel)
Asus B85M-G motherboard
Nvidia Geforce GTX 750TI overclocked to 1400MHz with 2Gb GDDR3 
1TB Seagate HDD + 1 TB WD HDD (external)
Corsair Carbide SPEC-01 
2x Corsair AF140 ( 140mm blue led fans)
A blue ledstrip and a fan splitter cable from aliexpress
A metal piece from an old case


----------



## BaxterKangaroo (May 19, 2016)

Well my Laptop is not gaming worthy, but i still do play old pc games, anything up to 2010 games.

My Specs:
Windows 10 Home
Intel Celeron N3050 1.6 Ghz ~2.16Ghz (14nm Braswell Architecture) 
Intel HD Graphics (Braswell)
465GB TOSHIBA MQ01ABF050 (SATA)
4 GB DRR3 RAM @ 800Mhz
Generic PnP Monitor (1366x768@60Hz)


----------



## Arkuus (Jun 6, 2016)

i5 2500 processor
GTX 760
8 GB ram
A gygabite motherboard that I do not remember the name, but has 7.1 surround sound, sata 3 doors and many usb3 slot
1.3 TB non volatile memory across two HD drives

I have set it up in 2012 with an ati radeon 6870 instead of my new GTX. Had to chance after a year because my old VGU's fan stopped working and I couldn't make it work again, despite my best efforts :c


----------



## SniperCoon2882 (Jun 13, 2016)

Note: this is just the copy paste of my pcpartpicker list for my current rig...

CPU: Intel Core i5-4690K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor
CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-U12S 55.0 CFM CPU Cooler
Motherboard: Asus Z97-E ATX LGA1150 Motherboard
Memory: G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory
Storage: A-Data Premier SP550 480GB 2.5" Solid State Drive and Western Digital BLACK SERIES 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive
Video Card: EVGA GeForce GTX 970 4GB Superclocked ACX 2.0 Video Card
Case: Fractal Design Define R4 Blackout with Window ATX Mid Tower Case
Power Supply: EVGA 600B 600W 80+ Bronze Certified ATX Power Supply
Optical Drive: Asus DRW-24B1ST/BLK/B/AS DVD/CD Writer
Operating System: Microsoft Windows 10 Home OEM 64-bit
Wireless Network Adapter: TP-Link TL-WDN4800 PCI-Express x1 802.11a/b/g/n Wi-Fi Adapter
Monitor: AOC i2267Fw 22.0" 60Hz Monitor
Keyboard: Logitech G710 Plus Wired Gaming Keyboard
Mouse: Logitech G303 Daedalus Apex Wired Optical Mouse
Headphones: Kingston HyperX Cloud Headset


----------



## ZacAttackk (Jun 13, 2016)

GPU: Nvidia GTX 980m
CPU: Intel Core i7-4980HQ @ 2.80GHz (4.00GHz turbo enabled)
Motherboard: Intel HM87 (Lynx Point)
RAM: 16GB (2x8) DDR3-1600
Internet: Killer 1525 Wireless Network Adapter
Monitor: 38x21cm 1080p @ 60fps (laptop screen)


----------



## Maxwell _The Folf (Aug 16, 2016)

- i7 6950x
- zotac gtx 1070 amp extreme
- 64gb DDR4
- 500gb SSD
- 2tb HHD
- Iceburg Case


----------



## Wolf-Snipe (Aug 17, 2016)

eMachines E720

4gb ram
Intel Pentium Dual-Core T4200 2.0 Ghz
Intel GMA 4500XHD(or something like that)
250 GB HDD

External:
Tracer Sniper TRM-503 USB
Some Modecom headphones 

I play Quake Live


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 17, 2016)

AMD FX-8350 4GHz Octo-c0re
Sabertooth 990FX Motherboard
Intel SSD 250GB
16GB RAM
2+2+3 TB WD Black edition HDD's
Gigabyte R9 390X 8GB Gaming card
QPAD QH-90 headset
2x HP Compaq LA2405wg (main and secondary)
1x Dell S2240L (tertiary screen)


----------



## EdgyMemeLord0 (Nov 12, 2016)

A 1200€ "Gaming" Laptop that is as much worth as an awesome desktop build....
Well, it can run at least most AAA-quality games which is nice.....


----------



## Xandran (Dec 18, 2016)

Cpu; i7 6700k at 4.4ghz

Cooler; H100 V2 cosair 

Ram; 32gb DDR4 at 2133mhz

Video card; Msi gtx 1080

I use a 1080p@144hz monitor to replace my old 1080p@60 one.


----------



## Spicethedog (Feb 18, 2017)

GPU: XFX Radeon R7 360 
CPU: and x4 860k
Motherboard: MSI AMD A68HM-P33-V2
RAM: 2 4gb sticks of crucial DDR3 ram. 
CASE:CiT Barricade USB3 Gaming Case

can Play cs:go at over 90fps on high


----------



## Wolf-Snipe (Feb 18, 2017)

Xandran said:


> Cpu; i7 6700k at 4.4ghz
> 
> Cooler; H100 V2 cosair
> 
> ...


Pretty nice mate ^^
Still the most interesting for me is 144Hz monitor


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 18, 2017)

Mine is kinda mid-range I suppose (for a gaming laptop).
It's an MSI GE72 6QD Apache Pro laptop.
Cpu: Intel i7 "6700HQ @ 2.6 ghz
Ram: 8gb's (going to have it raised to 16)
Video card: Nvidia GTX960M
Keyboard: Rainbow (steel series)
Also has an extra boost fan mode for extra cooling.

And it's bootiful. With the logo on the lid lighting up and stuff.


Spoiler: Pictzures


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 18, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Mine is kinda mid-range I suppose (for a gaming laptop).
> It's an MSI GE72 6QD Apache Pro laptop.
> Cpu: Intel i7 "6700HQ @ 2.6 ghz
> Ram: 8gb's (going to have it raised to 16)
> ...


Now those are some really decent specs. GPU is fairly decent for gaming, as the GPU is the bottleneck when it comes to games often.


----------



## Wolf-Snipe (Feb 18, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Mine is kinda mid-range I suppose (for a gaming laptop).
> It's an MSI GE72 6QD Apache Pro laptop.
> Cpu: Intel i7 "6700HQ @ 2.6 ghz
> Ram: 8gb's (going to have it raised to 16)
> ...


Good one lad ^^
Still slightly better than mine


----------



## BaxterKangaroo (Feb 27, 2017)

Lenovo ideapad 110 15isk

Intel Core i3 6100U @ 2.3GHz
Intel HD Graphics 520
6GB DDR4-2133
Toshiba 1TB HDD (SATA III 6GB/s)
1366x768@60Hz 15.6"

Great for low spec gamimg


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 28, 2017)

I have old 3 year old pc I built.
I5 4670
Gtx 770 2GB
H-81m-A mobo
8gb ram 1600mhz
650w FSP raider
1080p IP LG monitor


----------



## furryfan60 (May 28, 2017)

dell dimension e520
4gb ram
400 gb hard drive
2.66 ghz pentium d
windows 7 ultimate
1gb graphics card nvida geforce 210


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Aug 6, 2017)

7th Gen I5-7300 HQ @ 2.5 GHz
GTX 960M
8 GB RAM
Can't find HDD and SDD
Windows 10
Cooling Fan

Not bad considering it's all in a laptop.


----------



## SlashVorezSilverfang (Sep 9, 2017)

Surprisingly this thing works with MOST games...imma just link walmart as I have done NOTHING to this PC

HP 15-ay041wm 15.6" Silver Fusion Laptop, Touch Screen, Windows 10, Intel Core i3-6100U Processor, 8GB Memory, 1TB Hard Drive - Walmart.com


----------



## BloodyBonez87 (Oct 3, 2017)

Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1060 6GB WINDFORCE                                                                 
Intel i5-66000 3.3GHz Quad-Core
MSI B150 Gaming M3 ATX LGA1151 Motherboard
G.Skill Ripjaws V series 16GB (2 8GB sticks)
Thermaltake 750W 80+ Gold Certified Semi-Modular ATX Power Supply
NZXT S340 (Black/Red) ATX Mid-Tower Case
SanDisk 120GB SSD (A lil small, even for me, and I don't need that much space)
ASUS 1080P Monitor
Redragon Mouse/Keyboard Combo
My dad's old printer (for scanning my art)


----------



## Crimcyan (Oct 17, 2017)

Just posting the link to my laptop, prefer portability over desktops, probably one of the nicer laptops I have ever used
ASUS ROG GL553 15.6" Gaming Laptop (Intel Core i7-7700HQ/256GB SSD/1TB HDD/16GB RAM) - Eng -Open Box | Best Buy Canada


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 7, 2017)

Just grabbed this, so I'll post it up  

ASUS ROG G73JH
Intel i7
Dual 128g SSD
Radeon HD5870 1G
16g DDR3 RAM

Still on stock clocking, haven't baselined the machine yet.


----------



## Gunaraxe (Nov 19, 2017)

CPU: amd rayzen 1700x
GPU: asuses strix 1080ti
RAM: 32 gbs ddr4 
STORAGE: 1x250gb M.2 1x 1TB SSD
Monitors: 1x 4k samsung 60hz 28'' 1x acer 1080p 27"


----------



## Twopaw Tarnished-Silver (Dec 28, 2017)

Augmented Husky said:


> :shock: Any system builder would DROOL for those specs !
> You sir are blessed to have such a formidable machine



Augmented Husky, good evening!

I'm sorry for being uber quiet for quite some time. ^_^ Danke for the very kind compliment on Dawntreader 12's behalf! I've made a couple of changes in her setup in the last year; the original Cyberpower liquid cooler finally kicked the bucket late in 2016, and I've replaced it with a 280mm Corsair closed-loop liquid cooler, which required a wee bit of modification to the case to accept the radiator's size. Ended up reversing the 'standard' installation, with the CPU heat-transfer head 'upside-down', but it's been three weeks and she's purring away happily. Doing a better job than the original cooler, to be honest. 

The original Toshiba 3TB also died on me during 2017, and I've currently got a 4TB Seagate mechanical HD for my data drive; the 128GB SSD is still performing admirably as the boot drive. Got myself some new games this Christmasbirthday, and I'm looking forward to digging into some that I'd left be for a while! ^_^

Hope you and yours have been well!

-2Paw.


----------



## PixelDaFox (Apr 19, 2018)

Intel i5 -8400  4.0GHZ (overlclocked) (rip ryzen 5 1400 1 pin got bent) 
Patriot DDR4 8gb RAM 2666MHZ
MSI GTX 1060 6GB
ASUS PRIME Z370-A
realtek (this is the worst audio driver) 
1 TB HDD
700w thermaltake RGB Power Supply 
Aoc 1920x1080 LCD/LED Monitor 
DIY PC VANGUARD RGB CASE


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 19, 2018)

I wanted to wait on this as I'm undergoing the process of upgrading the computer over the next couple months (as the money comes in), but... I might as well list what I have now and if people really want to know the planned upgrade then I'll say something at that point.  Note also that this rig is stuck playing most modern games on low or medium settings, but can still get something decent even then.

Some sort of Intel motherboard (seriously, nothing can seem to identify what this is, although it's apparently one made in 2012)
Intel Core 2 QuadCPU Q6600 @2.40 Ghz
8GB of DDR2 RAM
Rosewill (I think) 1000W Bronze-certified power supply
1TB hard drive AND 3TB hard drive (neither of which is solid-state)
SB Audigy sound card
NVIDIA GeForce GTX770 4GB graphics card
LG GH24LS50 CD/DVD drive

Three peripherals worth mentioning:
-Logitech G300s mouse (no, my keyboard's nothing special)
-Behringer Xenyx 302USB mixer board
-A USB adapter to use two Playstation 2 controllers with my PC


----------



## PixelDaFox (Apr 19, 2018)

FrostyTheDragon said:


> I wanted to wait on this as I'm undergoing the process of upgrading the computer over the next couple months (as the money comes in), but... I might as well list what I have now and if people really want to know the planned upgrade then I'll say something at that point.  Note also that this rig is stuck playing most modern games on low or medium settings, but can still get something decent even then.
> 
> Some sort of Intel motherboard (seriously, nothing can seem to identify what this is, although it's apparently one made in 2012)
> Intel Core 2 QuadCPU Q6600 @2.40 Ghz
> ...


Your better off with Xbox 1 or 360 controllers as most games don't support dualshock4


----------



## Decem (Apr 20, 2018)

*Case: *NZXT S340
*CPU:* Ryzen 5 1600 @ 3.8 GHz/1.248 V/stock cooler
*RAM:* 16 GB Muskin Redline 2666 MHz
*Motherboard:* MSI B350 Gaming Plus
*GPU:* EVGA GTX 970
*PSU:* EVGA 650 BQ
*Storage:* 2 x 128 GB SSD, 1 x 1 TB HDD 
*Mouse:* Logitech G400
*Keyboard:* IBM Model M & Rosewill RK-9000BR
*Monitors:* 2 x shitty 1080p TN panels

I am currently trying to find a cheap GPU so I can set up GPU passthrough in Fedora.


----------



## tydowntyty (May 1, 2018)

CPU: AMD FX-8320e (4GHz base)
GPU1: PowerColor R9 380 2GB (PCIe 2.0 x16)
GPU2: Gigabyte RX 460 2GB (PCIe 2.0 x1 Riser)
RAM: 14GBs of generic RAM.
Storage: 3.5TB of what ever I could get my hands on. (HDD1: 1TB HDD2,3,4,5,6: 500GB)

OS: Unraid
NAS: True
VMs: 2

VM1 (My PC):
 - CPU: 4 Cores (0,1,2,3)
 - RAM: 5.5GB
 - OS: Windows 10
 - GPU: R9 380

VM2 (Brother's PC):
 - CPU: 4 Cores (4,5,6,7)
 - RAM: 5.5GB
 - OS: Windows 10
 - GPU: RX 460


----------



## TrishaCat (May 5, 2018)

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970 (EVGA)
Intel Core I5 4690k
8GB DDR3 RAM
500 GB SSD
1TB HDD
Windows 10 Pro

This bad boy still handles most games really well. Final Fantasy XV, Rise of the Tomb Raider, ...You name it, it can run it.
I mostly use it as a low budget JRPG machine though lol.


----------



## Tyll'a (May 5, 2018)

CPU: Intel Core i5-6400 (2.7 GHz)
GPU: GeForce GTX 1070 Ti
RAM: 32 GB
Storage: 2x 3TB HDDs, 1x 4TB HDD
OS: Windows 10


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 17, 2018)

Thought I'd follow up from my previous post to note that some of my computer upgrades are coming... so I might as well list off the upgrade path.

Phase 1 of the upgrade's this weekend at latest, and here are the parts involved:
Tower Upgrade: So, I admit I never discussed my tower before, but it's a midsize one.  The new computer case will be a *Corsair Obsidian Series 750D Airflow* and it's a fullsize one.
Motherboard Upgrade: Finally, I'll have a motherboard my system can recognize - a *GIGABYTE Z370 AORUS Ultra Gaming* board.
RAM Upgrade: New motherboard won't be able to handle my old DDR2 RAM - so I chose to go with the *G.SKILL TridentZ RGB Series 16GB (2 x 8GB)*.  Specifically the DDR4-3600 variant.
Processor Upgrade: The i9s aren't worth the price point yet, but that Q6600 has to go.  I'm going up as far as my budget allows - the *Intel Core i7-8700K Coffee Lake 6-Core 3.7 GHz (4.7 GHz Turbo)*.
Disk Drive Upgrade: I'm one of the people that still has old enough games that call for at least a CD drive.  And sure, my old DVD/RW probably works, but I've never had a Blu-Ray player.  Going with an *LG 14x WH14NS40 Internal Blu-ray Burner* - though this part of Phase 1 is delayed about a week.
Hard Drive Upgrade: The 1TB HDD is being replaced with a *WD Blue 3D NAND 500GB PC SSD*.  Not the best SSD, but I kind of got it on the cheap before I thought to benchmark everything.

As for phases 2 and 3... gonna post them in spoiler tags because they're not actually active at the time of this post.



Spoiler: Phase 2: By late August-early September 2018



Hard Drive Upgrade: I'm replacing the 3TB at this point with a *WD Black 6TB Performance Desktop Hard Disk Drive*.  I will admit I don't just do raw gaming, but also video recording, and a better drive for this will help a lot.  (I'm tempted to get two drives so the gaming and recording doesn't happen on the same drive.)
Graphics Card Upgrade: The GTX770 was a good bargain card when I got it.  No compromises this time, though - I'm going all-out with a *GeForce GTX 1080 Ti*.  Yes, the 11GB one if I can.
Power Supply Upgrade: While my 1000w power supply probably CAN handle things a while longer, I intend to go for a *Rosewill PHOTON Series 1200W Full Modular Gaming Power Supply, 80 PLUS Gold Certified* power supply.  My planned set of upgrades might only push just above 750 watts, but a 1200w opens up overclocking as an option.
NEW PART: Cooling System: With all this hardware, I am seriously looking into liquid cooling.  Current consideration is the *Corsair Hydro Series H110i Extreme Performance Water / Liquid CPU Cooler*.





Spoiler: Phase 3: By December 2018, or possibly early into 2019



Sound Card Upgrade: Since I have an SB Audigy card in there right now, I'm not in a rush for this part.  When it does come time, I'm thinking of the *Creative Sound BlasterX AE-5 7.1 Channels 32-bit 384 KHz* sound card.
RAM Upgrade: Having backup RAM might become important.  Will pick up a second set of the *TridentZ 16GB DDR4-3600* sticks mentioned in Phase 1.
Monitor Upgrade: So I have an Acer 22-inch monitor right now - possibly 23 inches if I measured wrong.  Going to shoot for something like the *Acer XG270HU Red 27" 1ms 144HZ WQHD 2K 2560x1440* when I get my next monitor.



There are also a couple thousand worth in peripherals that I can consider getting over the next couple years but I'm not saying much on that here, honestly.  I'm up late enough as it is right now.

Posting this update schedule also gives me a chance to answer this:



PixelDaFox said:


> Your better off with Xbox 1 or 360 controllers as most games don't support dualshock4



True, but I already had the controllers from a Playstation 2 to work with.  I AM increasingly having to use things like JoyToKey to make controllers work with my games, so this is an increasingly attractive idea.

What worries me more are games that detect a controller and lock you into it - like Darksiders.  But I don't want to open up that can of worms here - if I want to rant about games that hijack your controls, I'll post a topic about it.


----------



## Saga (May 23, 2018)

CPU: Intel Core i5-3210M
GPU: Intel HD 4000
RAM: 8GB
Regular ol' 750GB HDD. 
Ubuntu 18.04. 

It's starting to show it's age, 6 years old at this point. I managed to put 1,000+ hours in GTA V with it though (windows). That's about the top of what I can run.


----------



## SusiKette (Dec 4, 2018)

PC:

Asus z370-f
Intel i7-8700k
Corsair CX650M
Asus GTX 1070Ti Cerberus
2x8Gt Kingston HyperX Fury DDR4
Segate Barracuda 1TB
Arctic Freezer 33 eSports Edition
2x Arctic BioniX F120
BitFenix Nova
External:

Acer AL2216W (old but works)
Logitech speakers (not sure what the model is, they are old but work just fine)
Logitech G502
Trust GXT 280
Blue Snowball
Oculus Rift


----------



## Trisuniel (Dec 8, 2018)

*Case*: Coolermaster Storm Trooper with Side Window
*CPU*: Intel Core i7 6700k
*GPU*: Nvidia Geforce GTX 1080 Ti (EVGA)
*RAM*: 16 GB (I forgot the brand)
*Motherboard*: Asus Maximus VIII Hero
*Storage*: 2TB Crucial SSD | 2x 4TB Seagate Expansion Hard Drives (For backups)
*Monitors*: 3x Asus ROG Swift PG279Q
*Mouse*: Razer Lancehead TE
*Keyboard*: Razer Blackwidow Chroma
*Audio:* Sennheiser PC 363D with Sennheiser GSX 1000


----------



## GatoYBeans (Jan 24, 2019)

I'm gonna make this short for all y'all niggahs

GTX 1070 Founders Edition
i7 7700K
24 gb Ram
1 Terabyte HDD
250 SSD with the OS slapped on there
Windows 10 because that's like what everyone uses
Acer Predator Monitor with 180 hz 
Corsair Cherry Red Keyboard and a Logitech Proteus mouse


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 1, 2019)

Radeon Vega 64 (days before they stopped selling them)
Ryzen 5 2600x 6 core 
16 gig 3600 ram
ASRock taichi x470(?) mobo
1tb m2 ssd
windows 10 pro because why
Rosewill Cullinan V500 atx mid case

this shit was like an entire paycheck so Im very proud of my bb


----------



## Khuineko (Mar 2, 2019)

*Case*: Phanteks Eclipse P400
*CPU*: Intel Core i7 8700k 3.7 GHz
*Cooler*: ASUS ROG RYUO 120 RGB AIO Liquid
*GPU*: ASUS Tripple Fan RTX2070
*RAM*: 16 GB 3000 G.SKILL Ripjaws 4 Series 16GB
*Motherboard*: ASUS ROG Strix Z390-E Gaming
*Storage (w/ OS)*: Samsung 970 EVO 500GB NVMe SSD
*Extra Internal*: Samsung 850 PRO 512GB SSD
*Primary Monitor*: Acer XF270H 27" 144Hz
*Second Monitor*: HP OMEN 24.5" 144Hz
*Mouse*: Logitech Pro
*Extended Mouse Pad*: RAZER GOLIATHUS EXTENDED CHROMA
*Keyboard*: Logitech G413
*Speakers:* Logitech Z200 (hardly use)
*Headset*: Logitech G Pro
*OS*: Windows 10 Pro (I don't know what Home Edition is anymore ^.^)


----------



## Khuineko (Mar 2, 2019)

tydowntyty said:


> CPU: AMD FX-8320e (4GHz base)
> GPU1: PowerColor R9 380 2GB (PCIe 2.0 x16)
> GPU2: Gigabyte RX 460 2GB (PCIe 2.0 x1 Riser)
> RAM: 14GBs of generic RAM.
> ...



What games are you playing and what's your experience like?


----------



## CosmicwolF (Mar 20, 2019)

for my new pc ill be building is a !

Case: NZXT H500i
CPU: i7 8700k
RAM: Trident Z rgb 16gbs 266mhz
Motherboard : MSi H370 Gaming Plus
Graphics Card : Nvidia RTX 2060
HDD: samsung 860 EVO  500 GB SSD
power supply: 850W evga
Corsair AIO 280mm RGB

will soon to be built ! ^^


----------



## Synomance (Mar 21, 2019)

My Specs:
Enough to play FFXIV with 15-20 FPS


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Mar 31, 2019)

Mine's a few years old now with only a recent GPU upgrade to keep it going a bit longer!

Case: Corsair Carbide
CPU: i7 4771 @4.0GHz
Cooler: Cooler Master Hyper T4 with 2x high pressure CM fans 
RAM: 2x 8GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3
MoBo: Asus Z97 Pro Gamer
GPU: EVGA GTX 1070Ti
Storage: 250GB Samsung 850 Evo + 1TB Seagate HDD
PSU: EVGA 750GQ

Hooked up to a Fanatec CSL Elite wheelbase, XOne wheel and pedals all mounted to a GT Omega Racing cockpit, 32" Samsung screen and Logitech Z906 5.1 surround system. I also have an XOne controller from a display pod so the USB cable is actually bolted to the controller; No batteries or dodgy micro USB failure to worry about! XOne is connected to the same setup too.


----------



## Rainolee (Apr 6, 2019)

Case: Cooler Master Scout 2
CPU: I9 9900k @3.6 GHz
Cooler: Corsair H100i pro RGB
Ram: Corsair Vengeance lpx 32gb
MoBo: Gigabyte Z390 M Gaming
GPU: Gigabyte Gtx 1070
Psu: Evga 1300w G2
Keyboard: Corsair K70 RGB MK.2 SE
Mouse: Logitech Protus Core G502
Hdd: Seagate 6TB , Seagate 4TB
Mic:Blue Yeti
Headset: Audio-Technica ATH-M50x
VR: Oculus Rift 3 Sensors

If anyone 18+ would like to play some vr or a game just message me on steam @ Steam Community :: Rainolee


----------



## GeneiusGenesis (Apr 6, 2019)

Got a New (used) laptop a few months ago. Runs everything stunningly! It's an Alienware 17 R4, with a 1080 GTX graphics card, 32GB RAM, Tobii Eye Tracking, 120htz screen, and a bunch of other stuff I can't be bothered to remember. It's replacing my old Alienware 17, which lasted me a solid three years (it was new in 2014). Few days ago I forgot to close down Forza Horizon 4 before starting Witcher, and I didn't even notice a difference in the performance it was giving. Overall, it's way overkill for what I do, but I absolutely love it.


----------



## Pipistrele (Apr 6, 2019)

Case: Kinda looks like a car, lol
CPU: AMD64 AthlonX2 6000+
Cooler: I don't remember. It spins kinda
RAM: 3GB DDR2
GPU: GeForce 9800 GTX
Storage: 500GB + 125GB, 2 HDDs taken from my old broken laptops.

I enjoy Nintendo Switch though .u.


----------



## Aristaeus (Apr 8, 2019)

I just put my first one together 

*Case:* VIVO V06
*CPU:* Ryzen 5 2600 3.4 GHZ (3.9GHz Max Boost)
*GPU:* MSI Radeon RX 570 8GB
*PSU:* EVGA 80+ 600W
*RAM:* 16 GB (2x 8GB) G. Skill Ripjaw V Series DDR4 3200
*Motherboard:* Gigabyte AB350M-DS3H
*Storage:* 500GB Western Digital SSD, 4TB HDD (2x 2TB)
*Mouse:* UtechSmart Venus 16400 DPI
*Keyboard:* Logitech G910 Orion Spark
*Monitor:* Some crappy Westinghouse monitor, looking to buy 2x Asus VG245H monitors.


----------



## Arca (Apr 23, 2019)

My previous computer was old and falling apart, and a friend helped me with getting the finances together to build myself a new one. While no computer is 100% future proof, I managed to build one based on the budget I had thanks to my friend, so for a grand total of $400, this is what I built:
*
Case:* Rosewill MicroATX Mini Tower
*CPU:* AMD FX-6300 3.5Ghz
*GPU:* EVGA Nvidia Geforce 1050 GTZ (2 GB VRAM)
*PSU:* EVGA 450w 80+ Bronze Series
*RAM:* Crucial 24GB DDR3 1333
*Motherboard:* Gigabyte LMT-78-USB3 R2 (version 760G)
*Optical: *LG "M-Disc" Blu-Ray reader
*Optical:* LG "M-Disc" 24x DVD-RW/CD-RW Burner
*Storage:* 2 TB Hitachi HDD (7200 RPM)
*Mouse:* VicTsing Optical Gaming Mouse
*Keyboard:* VicTsing Gaming Keyboard
*Monitor: *Sceptre 24" 75Hz Ultra-Slim LED Monitor


----------



## Rayd (Apr 29, 2019)

*Case - *NZXT - H500i (Black) ATX
*CPU -* Intel: Core i7-9700K 3.6 GHz 8-Core Processor
*GPU - *Gigabyte - GeForce RTX 2080 8 GB WINDFORCE
*PSU - *Corsair - 750 W 80+ Platinum Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply
*RAM - *Corsair - Vengeance RGB Pro 32 GB (2 x 16 GB) DDR4-3200 Memory
*Motherboard - *Gigabyte - Z390 AORUS MASTER ATX LGA1151 Motherboard
*Storage - *_TWO_ 970 Evo Plus 1 TB M.2-2280 Solid State Drives
*Monitors - *_THREE_ Asus - VP247H-P 23.6" 1920x1080 60 Hz Monitors
*Monitor Mount - *Seneca 17' - 27' Single Stand Mount
*Headset - *G233 Prodigy
*Mouse - *Logitech PRO
*Keyboard -* Logitech PRO
*Chair -* DXRacer FH11/NG Black Gray Formula Series
*Mousepad -* ...Some really old Yu-Gi-Oh mat I've had and used for years.


----------



## Deleted member 129874 (May 8, 2019)

*Case:* Phanteks Eclipse P400S
*CPU:* Intel Core i5 8600k 3.60 GHz 9MB
*CPU cooler: *Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO
*GPU:* ASUS GeForce GTX 1060 6GB DUAL OC
*RAM:* 16GB (Corsair Vengeance 2x8)
*Motherboard:* ASUS PRIME Z370-P
*SSD: *Kingston A400 120GB
*HDD: *WD Black Desktop 1TB
*PSU:* be quiet! Pure Power 11 600W CM
*Operating system: *Windows 10 Home
*Mouse: *Razer Deathadder Elite
*Keyboard: *Razer Blackwidow Chroma v2

While my specs are quite good, I still want a new PC so badly. It's seriously the only thing I'm saving up for now.


----------



## Kinare (May 8, 2019)

Be prepared to be super jealous dudes and dudettes.

Desktop:
Alienware Aurora - the case lights up and does pretty effects
Intel i7 920 @ 2.67GHz (1st gen ftw)
Some sort of water cooling thing for that ^
MSI GTX 970 - some fancy green one with pretty lights on it
16GB RAM - would be more but the OS caps it
Creative Soundblaster X-Fi soundcard (prolly the best part of the whole system tbh)
So many hard drives and 2 SSDs, please help...
Basic bitch Alienware 24" monitor
Windows 7 (fite me Win10)
Razer Naga Molten (wired) and Razer Naga Epic Chroma Wireless
UtechSmart Saturn keyboard - it's makes rainbows guys, that means it's the best

Laptop:
Sager NP8298 - 17.3" and it's like 50lbs
Intel Haswell Core i7-4810MQ @ 2.8 GHz
GTX 970m
16GB RAM
Mushkin 1TB SSD
1TB 7200rpm HDD
Blu-ray player
Windows 7 (keep fitin' me Win10)
The keyboard is also a rainbow-maker on this one.
Razer Naga Epic Chroma Wireless when needed.


----------



## MaetheDragon (May 8, 2019)

I own an Alienware 17 R5 laptop that I use, built for VR use. Here's the specs:

*CPU:* 2.9GHz Intel Core i9-8950HK (hexa-core, 12MB cache, up to 4.8GHz)
*GPU:* Nvidia GeForce GTX 1080 OC (8GB GDDR5X)
*PSU:* Dell 240w Power Supply
*RAM:* 32GB DDR4 (2,666MHz)
*Screen:* 17.3-inch, QHD (2,560 x 1,440) 120Hz G-Sync
*Storage:* 512GB PCIe SSD, 1TB HDD (7,200 rpm)
*Ports:* 2 x USB 3.0, 1 x USB-C 3.0, 1 x USB-C (Thunderbolt 3), HDMI, mini DisplayPort, Ethernet, headphone jack, microphone jack.
*Connectivity*: Killer 1550 802.11ac Wi-Fi, Bluetooth 5.0
*Camera:* Alienware FHD camera, Tobii IR Eye-tracking with Windows Hello
*Operating System:* Windows 10
*Mouse pad:* Corsair MM800 RGB Polaris
*Mouse:* Corsair Scimitar Pro RGB

The laptop, mouse pad, and mouse all glow. So, when I play games, it's a regular rainbow-fest in my room.


----------



## Tec (May 20, 2019)

The pc is just enough:
*CPU:* i7-8700K 3.7/4.7GHz 6 core (running at 4.7/4.7/4.5/4.5/4.3/4.3)
*SINCC: *Noctua NH-D15 Twin Tower
*RAM: *VENGEANCE® LED 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4 DRAM 3200MHz C16
*GPU: *ASUS ROG STRIX GTX1060 6GB
*KBRD: *California access mechanical blue led CA-1409
*RAT: *Logitech G502 Blue led
*PEN: *Wacom Intuos5 S touch
*HID: *X-input X box 360 controller
*PSU:*500W some mid level stuff - too lazy to look inside the case rn
*MOBO:* ASUS ROG STRIX Z370-G Gaming (only micro atx board with properly spaced PCI-E ports for SLI/CrossFire, for intel 8 series processors when i was building it)
*CASE: *SilentiumPC Alea M50
*SCREEN: *Philips FHD  tv, and 2x 4k 15'' touchscreens (based on laptop screens with my own design: embedded DP to DP adapters)
*VR: *HTC Vive
*HP: *Sennheiser GSP-300
*m.2 NVME: *256GB Samsung Evo 970
and some HDD's and SSD's

There are also RGB strips connected to Raspberry pi zero that hosts a discord bot. Which allows me to control them remotely from anywhere and to start/stop/reboot the PC without exposing any ports to internet.

then there is also that laptop from Dell: XPS 15 9530.


----------



## Sam Wamm (Jun 24, 2019)

don't know what all those fancy words mean but it's a laptop from the 90's, the size of war and peace, heavy as brick and barely runs Flash let alone anything 3D.

It is however a liquid cooled watertight sealed diving laptop and yes on regular intervals i use the internet whilst scuba diving.


----------



## Niru the Husky (Jul 13, 2019)

CPU: AMD Ryzen 7 2700X
GPU: Palit Premium Edition VR Ready GeForce GTX 1080Ti 11GB
CPU Fan: Thermalright Aro M140
Power adapter: be quiet 550W premium 80+ gold
RAM: f4-3000C16G-16GISB
Case: sharkoon TG5 green
HDD: Toshiba 2TB
SSD: Crucial MX500 500GB
Mouse: Logitech G502
Keyboard: VAVA mechanical keyboard (blue cheery)
Screen : 
Acer XF270HB 69 cm (27 Zoll Full HD) Gaming Monitor (HDMI, Display Port, USB 3.0, 1 ms, 144 Hz, ZeroFrame, AMD FreeSync) 

Vr: HTC VIVE


----------



## MacroNikita (Jul 17, 2019)

I have a gaming laptop pre-made model from Acer. It's low-end and doesn't have all the fancy bells and whistles, but I don't have any trouble playing a variety of games with it. I don't need to post my low-end specs but it's an i5-8300h CPU @2.3ghz (turbo up to 4.0), 8 gb RAM, and a Nvidia 1050GTX graphics card. Laugh at me if you people at the top of the PC food chain want, but it does me fine and didn't cost be thousands of dollars.


----------



## GTHusky (Aug 7, 2019)

Built like a year and a half ago. It's surprising how quick it became obsolete. It's good for another three years at least though.

MOBO: ASUS ROG Stric Z370-E Gaming
CPU: 8600K OC'd 4.5GHz on all cores.
CPU Cooling: Corsair H100 V2 AIO Liquid Cooler
GPU: MSi GTX 1080Ti Gaming X 11GB
RAM: G.Skill Trident Z 16GB @ 3000MHz
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 2TB
SSD: Crucial MX500 (500GB)
Fans: Corsair RGB 140mm (x4)
PSU: EVGA Supernova Gold 750w
Case: Corsair Crystal 460x RGB
Keyboard: Good-old Logitech G710 Mechanical.
Mouse: Logitech G602
Monitor: Dell 27 inch, 1440p, G-Sync, 165hz gaming monitor

other peripherals

Art tablet: Wacom Intuos Pro
Sim Wheel: Logitech G920 with H-shifter
Audio: Some weird brand 2.1 audio system called Gaming GX. It sounds and looks fantastic, it was cheap and it has lasted almost 4 years. Waiting for it to break so I can buy a Logitech Z623.


----------



## Armerkat (Sep 2, 2019)

Here's mine although I don't know the exact details:
AMD FX-4100 3.6 GHz
ASUS M5A99X Evo Motherboard
Geforce GTX 950
Carsair 550 PSU
2 x 4 gb DDR4 g.skill sniper ram
240 gb crucial ssd
500 gb HDD
Hyper 212 EVO CPU cooler
NZXT S340 case

It's not much, but it'll still play most of the AAA titles out now at high settings at 1080 without any problems. I don't understand why the Bulldozer processor got so much hate when it does what it was designed to do.


----------



## KairanD (Nov 2, 2019)

*CPU: *Core i5 4670K @ 3.8GHz
*Cooler: *DeepCool Maelstrom 120T + CM Master Gel Maker
*Motherboard: *Gigabyte GA-Z87-D3HP-CF @ BIOS F6
*Memory: *16GB (4 x 4GB) Corsair Vengeance @ 1600MHz
*VGA: *EVGA GeForce GTX 1070Ti 8GB SC Black Edition
*SSD: *Sandisk Plus 240GB
*HD: *1TB Seagate Barracuda 7200rpm
*PSU: *OCZ ModXStream Pro 600W + Clamper Multi Energia 5
*Case: *PCYes! Horse Blue Edition + 5x 120mm fan + Rise PSU Cover + Rise VGA Holder
*OS: *Ubuntu 20.04 LTS.

*Monitor: *LG Pro Gamer LED IPS 29" 29UM69G-B (Ultrawide 2560x1080p FreeSync 75Hz 1ms) 
*Mouse: *Logitech G402 Hyperion Fury
*Keyboard: *Cougar 200K ABNT2 RGB
*Mousepad: *Sharkoon Skiller XXL
*Joystick: *Wii U Pro Controller
*Speakers: *Logitech Z506 5.1 sound system
*Headset: *Sharkoon Skiller SGH1
*Sound card/Headset holder: *Sharkoon X-Rest 7.1

Built almost 6 years ago and still strong. Just upgraded the RAM, cooler, video card and peripherals.



GTHusky said:


> Built like a year and a half ago. It's surprising how quick it became obsolete. It's good for another three years at least though.


If your PC is obsolete, then mine is already a dinosaur.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Dec 10, 2019)

Recently overhauled my system, rather it's all new bar the GPU and PSU...

*Case*: Phanteks P350X with a full compliment of RGB fans
*CPU*: Ryzen 5 3600X
*Cooler*: Deepcool Gammaxx 240
*RAM*: 2x 8GB Corsair LPX DDR4 @3600MHz
*MoBo*: MSI X570 Gaming Plus
*GPU*: EVGA GTX 1070Ti
*Storage*: 250GB NVMe M.2 + 1TB SSD + 1TB HDD
*PSU*: EVGA 750GQ

Here's a short vid I took when I powered it on for the first time...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1204269396891512833


----------



## Thrashy (Dec 16, 2019)

RAM: 64 MB
HDD: 1.6 GB
CPU: Intel Pentium I, 200 MHz
OS: MS-DOS 6.22, Windows 2.03


----------



## Ma' Tahsarr (Jan 11, 2020)

Zippo said:


> Sure the games now adays are pretty, but what kind of rig do you run them on? Here is a place to List your true specs giving your current level of hardware to play them on, your machine's specs that is. Here are mine, heh, not to boast or anything ^^:
> 
> Video Card) Ati All in Wonder PCIe 16X X1900XT (256bit/MB)
> Sound Card) Soundblaster X-FI Platinum w/drive bay 7.1 THX
> ...


Damn I wish I had a PC, posting this on phone


----------



## WolfSpark (Jun 24, 2020)

Case : NZXT
Graphics Card : Geforce RTX 2060
Ram : 16gbs 2666MHRZ
Cooler : AIO water cooled corsair rgb
Cpu : i7-8700K


----------



## GroovySpaceFox (Jun 25, 2020)

The semi-spare parts build:

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-2500 (got for free from work)
*Motherboard:* Some generic Intel board that came with the CPU. I have a duplicate set that I use in a server build.
*RAM:* 10 GB DDR3 (one 4 GB stick of Crucial Ballistix from older build and three 2 GB generic sticks that    came with cpu)
*GPU:* AMD Radeon R7 360
*Storage:* 120 GB SSD for OS and 1 TB hard drive for games
*PSU:* Thermaltake 430 watt (from older build)
*Case:* Fractal Design Focus G
*OS: *Ubuntu 18.04

Laptop:
MSI GE72VR Apache PRO

*CPU: *Intel Core i7-7700HQ
*RAM: *16 GB
*GPU: *Nvidia Geforce GTX 1060 3 GB
*Storage:* 120 GB SSD for OS and 1 TB hard drive for games
*OS: *Windows 10


----------



## hara-surya (Jul 4, 2020)

Windows 10 64-bit | Ryzen 9 3900X 3.80GHz and Water Cooled | Asus Strix B450-F | 64GB Corsair Vengeance @ 3000MHz | two Asus GeForce 1070 Founders Edition (second card used for CUDA only) | two Silicon Power 1TB NVMe in RAID-0 | 12TB (main) and 4TB (working) Western Digital External | Samsung 32" 1440p Monitor | two ASUS 23" 1080p monitors | ASUS Mixed Reality VR | Thrustmaster Warthog HOTAS | MFG Crosswind Rudder Pedals | Thrustmaster TMX Racing Wheel | Asus Mixed Reality VR

For a woman I have a mighty e-peen.

(I copy/pasted this from the info I put on a fight sim forum I frequent.)


----------



## Ziv (Jan 7, 2021)

More for statistical computing than gaming (thus I don't need NVIDIA GPUs/liquid cooling), but...

OS: Windows 10 64-bit
Model: Alienware Aurora Ryzen R10
CPU: AMD Ryzen 7 3700X
GPU: AMD Radeon RX 5600 6GB GDDR6
RAM: 16GB Dual Channel HyperX FURY DDR4 XMP at 2933MHz (I will be adding more soon)
Drives: 256GB M.2 PCIe NVMe SSD (Boot) + 1TB 7200RPM SATA 6Gb/s (Storage)

Mouse: Logitech G502
Keyboard: Mechanical keyboard with Kailh Blue switches
Monitor: LG curved 21:9 34"


----------



## anonfoxer (Jan 24, 2021)

Intel Core i3-8100 @ 3.6 GHz
Asus PRIME B360M-A mATX
8GB DDR4-2400 Memory
Radeon RX 570 4GB
Corsair 450W Fully Modular
1x 1 TB WD Blue M.2 Boot Drive
2x 2 TB Kingston SSD
1x 4 TB WD Blue HDD


----------



## TrishaCat (Feb 11, 2021)

RTX 3070
Ryzen 5600X
16 GB DDR4 RAM
500GB SSD
1TB HDD

We gaymin now


----------



## AIMakerJonas (Apr 18, 2021)

*The Tower:*
_Processor:_ Intel Core I9 10850k
_Video:_ A pile of money where a 3080 should be *cry cry*
_Ram:_ 64GB DDR4 (may add another 64 later)
_SSD:_ 500GB sata SSD
_Future SSDs:_ 2TB boot M.2 and a second 2 or 4TB game / file storage M.2
_Long Term Storage:_ 14+TB WS-NAS HDDs
_Motherboard:_ Z490 MSI Gaming Edge Wifi MB
_Case:_ Thermaltake Commander C31 (White) [MODIFIED]
_Other features:_ 5" Stats Panel -- 14.9" Stats Panel -- Lotsa ARGB fans

*Peripherals:*
Delux Vertical Mouse (when I get a 3d printer I'll replace this with a custom mouse shell filled with high end innards of a gaming mouse -- large hands make most gaming mice nearly unusable.)
Havit HV-KB395L (Black) Keyboard (Great keyboard, AWFUL software)
VIOTEK GNV34DB 34-Inch Ultrawide Gaming Monitor, Curved 1500R 100Hz 3440x1440 FreeSync
4K element TV as a secondary panel
Logitech Z906 5.1 Surround Sound Speaker System

The image is missing one of the ARGB fans, a 120mm at the lower rear, but otherwise is pretty much up to date. The glass side panel smashed, and a replacement is en route for tomorrow.


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 11, 2021)

AMD Ryzen 5 2600, 3.4 GHz
16GB (2x8) ADATA DDR4 3200 (Samsung C-Die)
Asrock B450M Pro4
MSI Radeon RX580 8GB
Corsair TX550M PSU
Crucial MX500 SSD
WD Black 2TB HDD
Logitech G600 mouse
Corsair K55 keyboard
Roccat ELO headset


----------



## Kyrick (Jul 24, 2021)

As of July 2021:

Gigabyte B550 Gaming X2
AMD Ryzen 3600
Team Group Vulcan Z T-Force 3200mhz (2x 8GB)
Corsair CX750M PSU
Radeon RX560 GPU (2GB)
Western Digital Blue 250GB SSD
Western Digital Blue 1TB HDD x2
Generic HP Keyboard (it fits my hands)
Trust 6 Button Mouse
Each Gaming Headset (slowly falling apart, can't remember the model)
Aero Cool Red Devil Case.
MSI Optix G242 Monitor 144hz.

A massive leap up from last month when I was running an FX-8350 on an old AMD 970 chipset! 

Side note, it's always handy to have a few testing LEDs and jumper switches. I remembered to grab a motherboard speaker this time which comes in handy. Did you know my mobo wont POST unless there's a graphics card detected, despite it having onboard APU support??? 
Every motherboard should ship with an internal speaker by law!


----------



## MaliceDaBear (Aug 11, 2021)

*Case*: Corsair Vengeance C70
*CPU*: Ryzen 2700x
*Cooler*: Corsair h60i Pro XT
*RAM*: 32GB Corsair Vengeance 3200mhz
*Mobo*: ASUS TUF X570 Plus
*GPU*: Red Devil 5700XT
*Storage*: Barracuda 4TB Hard Drive + Intel 660p 1TB M.2 SSD + Kingston 120GB SSD
*PSU*: EVGA 850 GQ


----------



## PupBoogieB (Jan 7, 2022)

*CPU:* AMD Ryzen 5 1600X
*Motherboard: *GIGABYTE AX370 Gaming -5 RGB
*RAM:* 16 GB Crucial Ballistics 3200 DDR4 RGB
*GPU:* ASUS Nvidia GTX 1050 Ti
*Storage:* 1TB SanDisk NVME SSD for OS, 1TB SP SSD for Storage/Games and 1 TB WD Blue  hard drive for games
2TB external Backup Drive 3TB More storage (Both WD USB 3.1)
*PSU:* Thermaltake 550 Watt 
*Case:* Cooler Master PRO 5 Mid Tower RGB
*OS: Windows 10 Pro
Monitor: 27 inch Cooler Master 1080p 168hz Gaming monitor, 24inch Sceptre side joint, 55 inch 4K TV 
Misc. : RGB MX Blue switch Keyboard, RGB Mouse, Blue Nessie USB mic, 7.1 Gaming headset, Pdp Afterglow Xbox series X/S (windows controller)*


----------



## Thrashy (Jan 7, 2022)

Got this highend machine a few months ago:

*CPU*: Intel 80286, 8MHz / Intel 80287 Math coprocessor
*RAM*: 1.6 MB
*GPU*: Paradise 8 Bit ISA VGA card (Colour!)
*Storage*: Seagate ST-412 MFM fixed disk (Heads = 4, Cylinders = 306, Sectors = 17)
*Model*: IBM PC/AT (model 5170), tower version
*OS*: MS-DOS 5.0, Windows 1.01
*FDD*: 5¼" High Density Drive (A), 3½" High Density Drive (B)
*Keyboard*: IBM Model M

Hey, it runs Commander Keen


----------



## Ramjet (Jan 23, 2022)

Alienware M15 R6

Intel i7 11800H
RTX 3070 8gb vram
32gb ram
1TB SSD
2k 240hz display


----------



## Faustus (Feb 16, 2022)

Just had a new gaming laptop, mostly because I need a PC for work and my old one is conking out fast. Wanted to get a good one this time so that it should remain useful for longer.

*Lenovo Legion 7
CPU:* AMD Ryzen 7 5800H Processor - 8-core - 3.2 GHz / 4.4 GHz
*Memory:* 16 GB DDR4 (3200 MHz) x 2 - 32 GB maximum installable RAM
*Graphics Card:* NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3080 - 16 GB GDDR6
*Screen:* 16" WQXGA 2560 x 1600p IPS LCD
*Cooling:* Coldfront 3.0 thermals (still runs aggressively hot!)
*Keyboard:* painfully and stupidly colourful - it's like a Pride parade on acid!
*Battery:* 4-cell Lithium polymer (up to 8 hours, my arse!)
*Storage:* 1TB SSD
*OS:* Windows 11


----------



## Green_Brick (Feb 17, 2022)

I don't really consider myself a "gamer" per-se, but I'd *love *to get a newer GPU someday~ (As soon as the market settles down and the bots/scalpers die off too.) I built mine from scratch, so there isn't an "official name" for it, so I'll list off what it contains instead:

Case: BeQuiet! Pure Base 500DX
Motherboard: ASUS TUF Gaming X570-PRO
Power Supply: 750 Watt RM Corsair
CPU: AMD Ryzen 9 5950x
Cooler: Dark Rock Pro 4
RAM: 64 GB DDR4 Corsair Vengeance (4x4)
Storage: 1 TB Crucial P5 Plus Gen 4 PCIe NVME
GPU: Nvidia GTX 1060
Network onboard: 2.5 gigabit LAN
Network add-in: Aquaintia 10 gigabit LAN

My poor 5950x is insulted by the GTX 1060 it has to work with... ^^;


----------



## PLEASE DELETE ACCOUNT (Feb 19, 2022)

Kyrick said:


> A massive leap up from last month when I was running an FX-8350 on an old AMD 970 chipset!


I rocked a FX8350 @ 5.2ghz -lapped and 1.323 volts capped from 2012-2020 and it was amazing. Sure its single thread scores were low, and it generated a lot of heat, but it never had issues. My wife is now using this machine, and has no real issues with it (paired with a rx570 OCed). For just casual gaming its fine at 1080p med-high settings on MOST games we have. It had to have a new motherboard in 2016 - at 6.8ghz all core trying to validate an over clock the VRM caught fire CPU was fine !.

I built a new PC and it is had one or two additions since. It's not ultra Powerful, but it is SILENT as in below the noise floor of my house ~28DBA. I finally upgraded from a beige desktop case recently to a black tower. I also had to buy a monitor stand, since well, I used to sit my monitor on my desktop which put it at the right level.

Case: Cooler Master Silencio S400 Solid side with lots of extra foam, removed the stock fans + installed 140MM Fractal F14 CO's Running at 600RPM in the front
Motherboard: ASUS TUF Gaming B550M+
Power Supply: 650watt Seasonic gold SFX-L
CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 3600 - lapped
Cooler: Thermal Right Silver soul 110, with 2 Arctic F8 CO fans @ 1014rpm
RAM: 32GB DDR4 Corsair LPX @3200mhz
Storage: 1 TB Crucial P5 PCIe NVME + 512GB MX100 SSD (programs +VM's and scratch disk as its an MLC drive) + 525GB MX500SSD + 2TB WD blue + BR-XL Burner
GPU: Nvidia RTX 2070s Blower
Network onboard: 2.5 gigabit LAN/Wifi6
Keyboard : is a trusty model M.
Mouse:  is a trusty CST laser Trackball
Monitor WAS a dell p991, But it finally got weird diagonal lines on it, and I upgraded to a Dell MR2416 monitor (I like glossy displays, and this was the only one I could find new).

at 100% CPU load, no GPU load, its at 28.3DBa. At 100% CPU and 100% GPU load its at 33.4DBa. Playing a game (1200p, 60FPS) like doom eternal or Dirty Rally 2.0 has it around 30dba since the GPU is not really being stressed.

I still want to do two things though:
Upgrade to a MSI b550m Pro CEC motherboard (8 sata ports, 4 Full length PCIE slots)
Side grade from the RTX 2070 Super, to dual Quadro RTX4000's
Why? because I want to move a 3disk raid 5 array into the basement of this case, and eliminate our homes file server, and I do some cad and my old cad desktop is so...old and slow its annoying to use (dual older xeons, dual Quadro 4000's...it uses something like 450watts at idle).


----------



## BaxterKangaroo (Feb 26, 2022)

Finally built a new pc after 4 and half years. Been using a Ryzen 5 1600, GTX 1060 3GB, and 16GB DDR4-2666

Here are the specs for my new one.

CPU: Intel Core i7-12700K
CPU Cooler: Corsair iCUE H100i RGB PRO XT
GPU: AMD Radeon RX 6600XT 8GB
RAM: G.Skill Ripjaws V 32GB DDR4-3600
Motherboard: Gigabyte Z690I AORUS ULTRA DDR4 mini ITX
Store Devices: FanXiang 128GB SSD for OS, Samsung 970 Evo Plus 2TB M.2, 2TB Seagate HDD
PC Case: Fractal Design Torrent Nano
Power Supply: Corsair RM750x 750W 80+ Plus Gold
OS: Windows 10


----------



## Trynith (Mar 5, 2022)

These threads are always fun!

My current main setup is -

CPU: Ryzen 7 5800x
GPU: Asus Strix RTX 3070
RAM: 2x16GB Corsair Vengeance LPX 3200MHz DDR4
Mobo: Asus B450-F Gaming
PSU: Corsair RM750 (The Modular one)
Storage:
1TB Sabrent Rocket NVMe
2x 3TB 7200RPM HDD (Toshiba)
250GB Crucial MX500 SSD

Custom loop watercooling, Barrow CPU and GPU block, 240mm and 360mm Bykski Radiators, Liquid.Cool Pump/Res Combo (fixed RPM)
All crammed into an Aerocool Playa MIDI Case.
Oh yeah, theres a 7" Screen in the case too for sensor readouts.
3 Corsair LL120 Fans (Rear and Top 240mm rad)
3 Aerocool P1SF RGB fans in front. (360mm rad)

Running a 1440p 144hz main screen and a 1080 144hz secondary. both AOC.

Peripherals:
Corsair M65 Mouse
Corsair HS70 Headset
EVGA Z20 Keyboard

Aside that i have an ITX PC that i built from spare parts for my partner to do art from / light gaming.

Aside that i do build PCs for friends but wont list them all off here.





EDIT: Can't post an image of the second pc, so have moved that to its own post.


----------



## Trynith (Mar 5, 2022)

My partners art/light gaming PC is in an Aerocool playa ITX case (the same but tiny, i like that they match), theres a Switch on it for scale.

CPU: i5-4690k (OC to 4.2ghz, it'd go higher on a bigger cooler)
GPU: Zotac GTX 1650OC-LP 4GB GDDR5
RAM: 4x4GB Corsair Vengeance 2400MHz DDR3
PSU: Silverstone 450w SFX
Mobo: Asus CS-B Q87 ITX
Storage:
1TB Samsung 870 SATA SSD
2TB 7200RPM Toshiba HDD

Some unbranded downflow cooler and 2x80mm Arctic fans.
I had to modify both fans and the cpu cooler to fit this very thin, low build. was a fun one.

They use it with a standard 1080p 60hz Asus monitor and a Huion Kamvas 16 tablet.
Otherwise, they just grabbed the razer kraken lite bundle with KB+M and Headset, which does them nicely.

EDIT: the forum hates this image regardless of what i do to upload it so here -


----------



## Crimcyan (May 15, 2022)

Sony trinitron kv-27fs100 thats pending a rgb scart mod
And a snes

Who needs a highspec pc to enjoy games


----------



## Deleted member 160939 (Oct 11, 2022)

My specs are

16 GB of ram
MSI 760 GMA-P34 (MSI 7641)
AMD FX 6300 CPU
Nvidia GTX 1050 2GB GPU that is overclocked
2TB SSD


----------



## greygamora (Oct 21, 2022)

i5-6300U CPU @ 2.40GHz
1TB SSD
8GB RAM
1080p display (main) + 720p laptop display (secondary)
standard cheap office peripherals
and most importantly, a very good chair 

Seeing the 2006 "godly" pc specs made me chuckle


----------



## Thrashy (Oct 22, 2022)

Latest addition to the collection:
CPU: Intel 486DX2, 66MHz
RAM: 24 MB
GPU: Number Nine GXE VL 2MB
Sound: Creative Sound Blaster 16
HDD: 500 MB SCSI hard drive

OS: MS-DOS 6.23, Windows for Workgroups 3.11

Perfect for Doom


----------



## arashim (Oct 29, 2022)

Current build
Thermaltake p6 case
Rog z690 maximus hero EVANGELION edition
EKWB Momentum2 monocooling block for motherboard
intel i9 12900ks
128gb Corsair dominator DDR5
One Corsair 360 radiator thin
One Corsair 360 radiator thick
One Corsair 120 radiator thin
9 Corsair LL120 Fans
Corsair comander pro coontroller
Corsair commander Core xt controller
1 EKWB 120 flt distro block with DDC pump
1 EKWB 240 flt distro block with DDC pump
EVGA 1300  watt power supply
3 1 terbyte SSD drives (Raid configured)
1 1terabyte ssd for operating system
Good ol' 2080 super graphics card with a EKWB liquid cooling jacket (Waiting on 4090 issues to resolve.)

NEVER  use PETG tubing. Ask me how I know lmao

Backup rig is a ROG G14 zephyrus


----------



## KohleCoke (Nov 3, 2022)

I'll respond here too cuz mine is a bit interesting.

I use an older Dell workstation laptop. Probably made 'round 2012 ish. Dell Precision M4600 for those curious.
Intel Core i7-2820QM (@ 2.30 GHz I think)
Nvidia Quadro 2000M 2GB VRAM
8GB RAM, but i may upgrade it to 16 or 32 eventually
Bluetooth card on the way!

I've got it on a dock hooked up to:
A Anker SoundCore Bluetooth speaker via AUX, quite good for the price
Xbox One controller
And two monitors, one shows its age by being a square-ish Gateway monitor, the other is a Dell, and it has a more "modern" look. Both hooked up via DVI. My Gateway has a VGA going to my desktop that's just used as a HDD hub.
Speaking of, eventually I'll get a HDD hub to have extra storage, looking to use the eSATA port i have available too!
And ofc a Dell keyboard---a lotta my stuff is a hand-me-down.
And a wireless mouse since i don't have a wired one. Will get it eventually. Even got an o l d Road Runner "High Speed Online" mousepad lol. Told ya it's a hand-me-down.

It runs the games i want to play the most, and well enough that i can play them. Also runs Fusion360 well enough that I can use it. Eventually I might get a desktop with "the best" stuff, but I love this laptop. Especially how this has the older style of dock, and that it even can take a dock, since that means I can be portable without unplugging a million things. It's got a million different ports, and even ExpressCard which I could take advantage of eventually.

I also like that era for computers. Sure they aren't as powerful as modern day but they still have a use! And you can get em for cheap, this one was USD$125 on FB marketplace. Dock was an extra forty and well worth it.


----------

